# Haben es Frauen leichter?



## Nike3676 (10. November 2010)

Guten Morgen..

mir brennt eine Frage schon etwas länger unter den Nägeln..
Ich bin eine Frau und spiele Wow, leite eine recht erfolgreiche Gilde und durfte mir schon des Öfteren anhören, wenn auch im Spass, 
das Frauen "bevorzugt" werden, bzw. es einfacher haben als Männer.
Sei es in Situationen wo man Hilfe braucht oder einfach wenn es um Fehler geht die man z.b. in ner Rndgrp macht.
Es wird gesagt: Frauen werden dafür nicht so sehr zur Verantwortung gezogen oder angemault wie Männer. 
Klar gab es Situationen, wenn man in einen fremden TS kommt und einfach nur "Hallo" sagt und somit klar wird, da ist ne Frau, 
dass dann Kommentare kamen wie: oh.. was für eine schöne Stimme.. etc. 
Aber ich finde es unfair zu behaupten, dass es Frauen einfacher gemacht wird als Männern. 
Oder ist das wirklich so?
Was meint ihr?


----------



## Stevesteel (10. November 2010)

im RL stimmt es mit Sicherheit, im Spiel denke ich eher nicht.


----------



## Saint_Jo (10. November 2010)

Ich hab jetzt diverse Frauen in WoW getroffen und mit denen (hauptsächlich im Raid) mal gespielt, aber ich kann nicht unbedingt sagen dass es denen einfacher gemacht wird..
Im TS hört man natürlich so ein paar leise Freudenschreie dass die weibliche Quote im Raid grade gestiegen ist, oft aber auch dumme Kommentare von wegen 'Frau am PC, bla blub' etc...
Je höher das Alter oder der Bildungsstand, desto weniger negative Kommentare kamen, aber oft wurden Frauen eben doch dumm angemacht oder als Raidleiter auch einmal ausgelacht wie "sie das als Frau denn wohl hinbekommen soll".
Natürlich gibt es auch die Leute die den Frauen alles einfach machen wollen, aber ich glaub nicht dass die überwiegen...

Im großen und ganzen denk ich dass Frauen in WoW inzwischen sehr emanzipiert behandelt werden und weder groß bevorzugt noch benachteiligt werden!


----------



## Lari (10. November 2010)

Kommt auf den Raidleiter oder die Gruppenmitglieder an. Notgeile Böcke machen es einer Frau wahrscheinlich einfacher, ich als Raidleiter mache da keinen Unterschied. Wer Fehler macht wird darauf angesprochen, klappt ein Encounter deswegen nicht wird der oder diejenige dahin nicht mehr mitgenommen, bis wir das Unvermögen ausgleichen können 
Loot wird normal verwürfelt, aber bei uns wird das eh freiwillig von allen dem Member gegeben, ders am meisten braucht, ob weiblich oder männlich ist egal.

Edit: Thema Frau als Raidleiterin.
Einmal durfte ich es erleben, und es war eine Negativ-Erfahrung. Anschnauzerei, "wie blöd kann man sein?" und dergleichen. Aber das wird wohl auch nicht der Normalfall gewesen sein


----------



## ZAM (10. November 2010)

http://forum.buffed....__fromsearch__1

http://forum.buffed....__fromsearch__1

http://forum.buffed....__fromsearch__1


----------



## Kotnik (10. November 2010)

@Stevesteel:
Löl?

no more comment on that...oO

Naja, vielleicht doch: Es gibt genügend Argumente, Beispiele etc, die zeigen, dass im RL Frauen durchaus nicht den leichteren Stand haben, aber das gehört hier nur bedingt her.

Ich Spiel ist es doch leider so, dass, sobald eine Frau sich offenbart, sie umgarnt und umschwänzelt wird. Ihr wird alles erklärt (ob sie nun will oder nicht!), alles nachgesehen und alle scharen sich um sie. Das klingt jetzt etwas pauschal, aber meine Erfahrungen sind nunmal so. Man fragt sich dann schon manchmal, ob man überhaupt noch existent ist, wenn man keine weibliche Stimme hat. Manche Spieler scheinen es sehr nötig zu haben, jedenfalls muss ich keinen Aufstand machen, nur weil mal ne Frau dabei ist. Das mag aber auch daran liegen, dass Frauen im RL nicht 100 Meter Abstand von mir halten und ich weibliche Stimmen folglich auch in der REalität höre. 

Vordergründig werden Frauen so zwar ein wenig bevorzugt, aber..jaja ABER: 
Ich kenne genug Frauen, denen das so auf die Nerven geht, diese Sonderaufmerksamkeit, dass sie gar nix mehr sagen und sich auch nicht mehr "outen". Einfach nur, weil sie keine Lust auf diese Sonderbehandlung haben.

Edit: 
@Zam: der erste Link funktioniert nicht mal....
und die anderen berühren das Thema zwar, aber sind im Prinzip andere Themen. 
Ehrlich gesagt nerven mich diese Hinweise, egal von wem sie kommen, bei Threads, die nicht wirklich das gleiche behandeln wie andere. "uhhhh, suchfunktion bla". Auch FOrenhygiene hat ihre Grenzen.


----------



## Problembeere (10. November 2010)

Da fehlt die Option 'Frauen haben es schwerer'.
Was WoW betrifft habe ich schon oft die Erfahrung gemacht, dass Kerle so die Einstellung haben 'die kann eh nichts, aber sonst ist sie beleidigt' bzw. Fehler deswegen eher nachsehen, weil sie von vornherein erwarten, dass man als Frau nichts hinbringt. Habe auch die persönliche Erfahrung gemacht, dass Kerle eher auf einen männlichen RL hören, selbst wenn er um einiges jünger ist als sie selbst, als auf eine Frau.

Gibt sicher genug Gegenbeispiele, aber das ist mein persönlicher Eindruck nach zwei Jahren WoW, in den verschiedensten Gilden und einer ganzen Menge rnd Raids.

Wurde erst letztens wieder nach dem Raid angewhispert mit: Für ne Frau spielst du echt gut.
Das finde ich durchaus bezeichnend ^^


----------



## Stevesteel (10. November 2010)

Kotnik schrieb:


> @Stevesteel:
> Löl?
> 
> no more comment on that...oO
> ...



@Kotnik:
Löl?

no more comment on that...oO

Naja, vielleicht doch: Es gibt genügend Argumente, Beispiele etc, die zeigen, dass im RL Frauen durchaus den leichteren Stand haben, aber das gehört hier nur bedingt her.


----------



## MediesTsu (10. November 2010)

Problembeere schrieb:


> Da fehlt die Option 'Frauen haben es schwerer'.
> Was WoW betrifft habe ich schon oft die Erfahrung gemacht, dass Kerle so die Einstellung haben 'die kann eh nichts, aber sonst ist sie beleidigt' bzw. Fehler deswegen eher nachsehen, weil sie von vornherein erwarten, dass man als Frau nichts hinbringt. Habe auch die persönliche Erfahrung gemacht, dass Kerle eher auf einen männlichen RL hören, selbst wenn er um einiges jünger ist als sie selbst, als auf eine Frau.
> 
> Gibt sicher genug Gegenbeispiele, aber das ist mein persönlicher Eindruck nach zwei Jahren WoW, in den verschiedensten Gilden und einer ganzen Menge rnd Raids.
> ...



/this

Solche Kommentare durfte ich auch schon herrlich oft hören. In der Gilde nicht, aber in Random-Raids sind solche Kommentare doch sehr häufig, mittlerweile habe ich mir abgewöhnt im Ts zu sprechen, außer halt im Gilden Raid.
Raidlead mache ich auch nicht mehr, weil dann plötzlich nämlich alle alles besser wissen (DU bist doch nur eine Frau, WIR sind allwissend)... Traurig aber habe ich zu oft erlebt.


----------



## Daretina (10. November 2010)

Das Thema wurde schon oft diskutiert. genau so oft wie *Frauen spielen schlechter WoW* 
beides ist quatsch. ich war in meiner WoW zeit sowohl gilden,- raid leitung und spiele mitlerweile unter anderen raidleitungen es hat nie einen unterschied gemacht ob ich nun eine frau bin oder ein kerl wäre. dumme sprüche bekomme ich eigenltich auch selten. ab und zu kommt der Satz Tittenbonus aber sowas auch eher aus spaß. 
wobei man sagen muss das es frauen in wow gibt die voll darauf abgehn und versuchen mit weiblichen reizen einen raidplatz zu bekommen.
was ich da schon von meinem raidlead gehört habe. Von wegen ich mach wenig dmg aber ich würde mir ein bein ausreißen um bei euch mitzukommen aber das geht nicht dann kann ich sie nicht mehr breit machen... was wirklich von einer spielerin gegenüber eines raidleads gesagt wurde... 

es gibt mit sicherheit spieler die jeder frau in wow an liebsten alles geben würden aber das ist genau so ne minderheit wie die die sagen frauen können nicht WoW spielen und dann wenn sie eine treffen die es sagen nur sagen du spielst auch wie ein Kerl. 

den einzigen unterschied den ich bis jetzt festgestellt habe ist das sich in nem raid in dem frauen dabei sind meist besser benommen wird als wenns nur kerle sind.


----------



## Sorzzara (10. November 2010)

Ich (Mann) behandle als Raidlead alle gleich. Wenn eine Frau zu geringe DPS für ihren Equipstand fährt, oder ins Defile latscht, bekommt sie genauso was zu hören wie ein Kollege, der zu beschäftigt mit Atlaslootgeifern ist, als dass er bei 9/10 rdy mal dran denken würde endlich sein Buffood einzuschmeissen.

Da keiner seinen Char mit dem Penis steuert, mach ich keine Unterschiede darin, was ich an Leistungen von den Spielern erwarte...ob sie männlich oder weiblich sind.


----------



## ZAM (10. November 2010)

Kotnik schrieb:


> @Zam: der erste Link funktioniert nicht mal....



Ups, der ist im Papierkorb ^^



> und die anderen berühren das Thema zwar, aber sind im Prinzip andere Themen.
> Ehrlich gesagt nerven mich diese Hinweise, egal von wem sie kommen, bei Threads, die nicht wirklich das gleiche behandeln wie andere. "uhhhh, suchfunktion bla". Auch FOrenhygiene hat ihre Grenzen.



Nope hat sie nicht, das Thema wird in den Threads extrem durchgekaut.


----------



## Aske333 (10. November 2010)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Da keiner seinen Char mit dem Penis steuert



Wie kannst Du Dir da so sicher sein? :-)


----------



## Kotnik (10. November 2010)

@Stevesteel:
Ok, dann raus damit, wo haben es Frauen im RL denn leichter, du armer unterdrückter Mann? 

Ach ja stimmt: Frauen sind in Spitzenpositionen überproportional vertreten, klaro....Frauen verdienen ~20% mehr als Männer ...ach ne Moment..das war ja andersrum^^

Ach ne, jetzt hab ichs, du wurdest benachteiligt, weil du in einem unterbezahlten Verkäuferjob oder als Bedienung den kürzeren ziehen musstest. ISt das BEvorteilung? Nein, eher im Gegenteil. Frauen haben in Berufen eine höhere Chance eingestellt zu werden, in denen damit gerechnet wird, dass sie dank geschlechtlicher Attraktion für mehr Umsatz sorgen (Bedienungen, etc.). Nicht gerade sehr bevorteilend wrüde ich sagen. Als Profs oder Vorstandschefs aber sucht man sie eher vergebens. (bzw sind sie selten)

Wo genau nochmal haben sie es leichter, meintest du?


----------



## Sorzzara (10. November 2010)

Aske333 schrieb:


> Wie kannst Du Dir da so sicher sein? :-)



Um ehrlich zu sein bin ich mir bei einigen eh nicht so sicher =)


----------



## WotanGOP (10. November 2010)

Frauen haben es leichter, bzw. wird es ihnen leichter gemacht, zumindest wenn sie eindeutig als solche identifiziert wurden.

Selbst der härteste und direkteste Raidleiter wird eine Frau immer etwas "sanfter" auf Fehler hinweisen. Das hat durchaus mehrere Gründe. Zum einen können Frauen in der Tat anders reagieren, als Männer. Und manche Reaktionen möchte man einfach vermeiden. Auf der anderen Seite ist man es doch immernoch von Natur aus gewohnt, daß Frauen zarter sind. Ausnahmen bestätigen natürlich die Regel.
Als nächstes bekommen Frauen sicherlich immer leichter Hilfe, vor allem, wenn sie ihre Waffen gezielt einzusetzen verstehen. Wer kann da schon nein sagen? Spätestens, wenn sie im TS eine Stimme hat, daß es einem ganz warm wird, ist Mann doch nur noch Wachs. So will es die Evolution und so ist es daher eben auch in WoW.


----------



## Edanos (10. November 2010)

Natürlich kann man sowas auch nur im Durchschnitt sehen und da bin ich der Meinung (5 Jahre WoW-EP+), dass Frauen inGame auch bevorzugt werden ähnlich wie im RL. Vielleicht nicht ganz so stark wie im RL aber bevorzugt werden sie definitv.


----------



## Aske333 (10. November 2010)

Kotnik schrieb:


> @Stevesteel:
> Ok, dann raus damit, wo haben es Frauen im RL denn leichter, du armer unterdrückter Mann?
> 
> Ach ja stimmt: Frauen sind in Spitzenpositionen überproportional vertreten, klaro....Frauen verdienen ~20% mehr als Männer ...ach ne Moment..das war ja andersrum^^
> ...



Bei den minderbezahlten Jobs mag das so sein, da stimme ich Dir zu. Bei den hoch bezahlten Jobs ist es mittlerweile meiner Erfahrung nach nicht mehr so, da kommt es auf Qualifikation und Leistung an. Es gibt nunmal auch wenig Frauen die Ingenieurswissenschaften studieren, oder irgendwo ins Management einsteigen wollen.



WotanGOP schrieb:


> So will es die Evolution und so ist es daher eben auch in WoW.



Den Satz finde ich gut :-). Er ist einfach nur wahr!


----------



## Bighorn (10. November 2010)

Wie oft wird das Thema eigentlich noch durchgekaut?

Das Thema ist so alt wie WoW selber. Dürfte wohl auch mit eines der ersten Themen hier im Forum mit sein


----------



## Jornia (10. November 2010)

Ich habe festgestellt, dass man es als Frau nicht leichter hat, sondern oft schwerer, weil sich bei den meisten Männern das Vorurteil hält, das Frauen eh nichts am PC können ... Ok, viele davon mögen Machos sein, die meinen, dass Frauen in ide Küchegehören und sie bedienen müssen, aber es konnte mir bisher keiner dieser Gattung beweisen, dass wir Frauen wirklich schlechter sind.

Da WoW die Anzahl der "3-Beiner" überwiegt (so scheint es, denn Zahlen dazu gibt es nicht, außer Forenumfragen), und von denen sich viele von Vorurteilen leiten lassen, werden wir es eh immer schwerer haben. 

Ich gebe gern zu, es gibt auch Momenente, wo Frau bevorzugt wird .. aber in der ganzen Zeit die ich WoW spiele (Mein Mann und ich spielen seid Release, und nein, ich helfe ihm, nicht er mir *g*) kam das seltenst vor. 
Wehe man hat verraten, dass mal nicht nur IG einen weiblichen Char spielt, sondern auch RL eine Frau ist, das konnte im RP schon übelste Anmachen auslösen, die im RL einen Tritt in die männlichen Weichteile verdient hätten ... die armen GM's die es bearbeiten mußten. 

Allerdings finde ich, dass Frauen die besseren Gildenleiter sind, besonders Mütter ... die haben ja auch im RL mit Kindern zu tun, was von Vorteil ist, wenn man IG meistens große Kinder hat ...


----------



## Kotnik (10. November 2010)

"oder irgendwo ins Management einsteigen wollen."

Das ist der blödeste Satz, den ich seit langem gehört habe..Das ist schlicht unwahr. 
Ja, es gibt weniger Ingenieurs-Studentinnen, aber gerade bei Wirtschafts-Führungspositionen ist das nicht so, dass Frauen das nicht wollen oder das nicht anstreben.

Klar, es gibt Bestrebungen, etwas zu ändern (siehe Telekom-Quote), aber das ist eine schwache Tendenz. Fakt ist immer noch, dass beileibe nicht Leistung zählt, sondern eben auch Überlegungen wie "naja, die könnte schwanger werden". Traurig aber wahr. Genauso wahr, wie niedrigere Gehälter für Frauen bei gleicher QUalifikation und Leistung.


----------



## Vaiara (10. November 2010)

also ich bin selbst weiblich und habe noch nie festgestellt, dass es in der behandlung irgendwelche unterschiede gibt.. für die meisten spielts zum glück keine rolle, ob ein anderer spieler männlich oder weiblich ist.. sicher reagieren random-raidgruppen im ts immer anders, wenn plötzlich ne frau mitquatscht, aber man wird weder schlechter noch besser behandelt als die andren..


----------



## Aske333 (10. November 2010)

Kotnik schrieb:


> "oder irgendwo ins Management einsteigen wollen."
> 
> Das ist der blödeste Satz, den ich seit langem gehört habe..Das ist schlicht unwahr.



Und woran machst Du das aus? Ich kenne ein paar BWL Studentinnen (  ) und auch welche die diese neuen Bachelor Studiengänge machen...wie das ganze Zeug da auch heissen mag. Keine von denen hat als Ziel irgendwo höher als mittleres Management zu kommen. Das liegt wohl auch in der Natur der Sache, da Frauen von Haus aus erstmal nicht so stressresistent sind, wie die meisten Männer. Natürlich gibt es Ausnahmen...Ausnahmen halt.




> Klar, es gibt Bestrebungen, etwas zu ändern (siehe Telekom-Quote), aber das ist eine schwache Tendenz. Fakt ist immer noch, dass beileibe nicht Leistung zählt, sondern eben auch Überlegungen wie "naja, die könnte schwanger werden". Traurig aber wahr. Genauso wahr, wie niedrigere Gehälter für Frauen bei gleicher QUalifikation und Leistung.



Gehälter in diesen Positionen sind reine Verhandlungssache.
Und zum Thema "schwanger werden"...das ist nunmal heute nicht mehr so. Leider. Ich weiß nicht, wer sich in diesem Land noch vermehrt, aber Akademiker sind es mit Sicherheit nicht :-) und das haben auch die meisten Chefs sicherlich schon bemerkt.

Das ist ja auch son Kreislauf. Hätte ich eine Firma, in der ich gerade eine Spitzenposition besetzen muß und ich habe gerade eine Frau im Vorstellungsgespräch die mir sagt, daß sie vorhabe in den nächsten Jahren ein Kind zu bekommen.....natürlich würde ich sie dann NICHT einstellen. Ich wäre ja schön bescheuert. 
Andersherum ist das natürlich wieder schlecht, weil viele schlaue und schöne Frauen gerade deshalb auf Kinder verzichten, was am Ende unserer Gesellschaft schadet.

Aber was willst Du tun? Frauen kriegen nunmal die Kinder und fallen dann im günstigsten Fall ein halbes Jahr aus.

Wir Menschen leben jetzt (zumindest halbwegs zivilisiert) so seit 160.000 Jahren auf diesem Planeten. Seit ungefähr 30 Jahren (ich sage jetzt einfach mal, daß es in den 80ern anfing) fangen wir an eine Art "Gleichberechtigung" einzuführen. Es ist aber relativ unrealistisch 160.000 Jahre Evolution in 30 Jahren zu ändern.


----------



## 3MinutenTerrine (10. November 2010)

Ich hab mir jetzt nicht alles durchgelesen und kommentier es darum auch nicht, nur mal meine Erfahrungen:

Frauen haben es leichter akzeptiert zu werden in einem Raid und mir wurde auch schon detulich öfter Dinge genauer und ruhoger erklärt die ich zum ersten mal sehe. Auch scheint es schneller zu fruchten wenn Frau mal sagt "Klappe und hör doch endlich mal zu was gesagt wird".  Das muss seeeeeeeeeehr selten passieren und ist meißt auch ausführlicher^^ 
Aber das gilt meißtens auch mehr für randomraids!
In Gildenraids wurde ich genau so gerüffelt wie meine männlichen Kollegen. 
Würde schon sagen das Frauen es leichter haben aber jetzt auch nicht sooooo enorm. Wenn wir pampig sind werden wir genau so wenig gemocht, da ändern die 2 Höcker auch nichts.


----------



## Fordtaurus (10. November 2010)

"Wenn wir pampig sind werden wir genau so wenig gemocht, da ändern die 2 Höcker auch nichts."

Hihihi.. vor allem weil man die beiden ja in Game auch besonders gut sieht....
Ich selber finde "gendering" gerade in der heutigen Zeit besonders wichtig.
Als Mann kann ich dazu nur sagen, das ich es ein Unding finde, wenn Frauen entweder
besonders bevorzugt oder benachteiligt werden (auf Rl bezogen).

Im Spiel ist es mir persönlich absolut egal, ob hinter der Spielfigur eine Frau oder ein Mann
sitzt. Die Hauptsache ist doch sie können ihre Figur spielen. Was dir Führungsqualitäten
und das Einfühlungsvermögen der Frau anbelangt, sind sie für viel leitende Aufgaben,
ob in Game oder in Rl meist eh besser geignet als Männer.

Na ja soviel dazu...

Euch noch viel Spass in WoW

Ford


----------



## Kotnik (10. November 2010)

Aske333 schrieb:


> Und woran machst Du das aus? Ich kenne ein paar BWL Studentinnen (  ) und auch welche die diese neuen Bachelor Studiengänge machen...wie das ganze Zeug da auch heissen mag. Keine von denen hat als Ziel irgendwo höher als mittleres Management zu kommen. Das liegt wohl auch in der Natur der Sache, da Frauen von Haus aus erstmal nicht so stressresistent sind, wie die meisten Männer. Natürlich gibt es Ausnahmen...Ausnahmen halt.
> Gehälter in diesen Positionen sind reine Verhandlungssache.
> Und zum Thema "schwanger werden"...das ist nunmal heute nicht mehr so. Leider. Ich weiß nicht, wer sich in diesem Land noch vermehrt, aber Akademiker sind es mit Sicherheit nicht :-) und das haben auch die meisten Chefs sicherlich schon bemerkt.
> Das ist ja auch son Kreislauf. Hätte ich eine Firma, in der ich gerade eine Spitzenposition besetzen muß und ich habe gerade eine Frau im Vorstellungsgespräch die mir sagt, daß sie vorhabe in den nächsten Jahren ein Kind zu bekommen.....natürlich würde ich sie dann NICHT einstellen. Ich wäre ja schön bescheuert.
> ...



Uff..Ich liebe Aussagen wie "Frauen sind von Haus aus". Ja, es gibt Unterschiede, aber hier ständig elementare Unterschiede auszumachen, wie sie auch aus dem Mund eines dämlichen Comedians wie MArio Barth kommen könnten, ist leider etwas dümmlich. Die Frau an sich () ist jetzt nicht sooo anders als ein Mann in Bezug auf Beruf und Stress und Konkurrenz. FRauen sind genauso kapitalistisch, hinterhältig, machtbesessen, stressresistent und kämpferisch. Warum sie es oft NICHT sind in der PRaxis, liegt an der Erziehung, die ihnen eben immer noch einzubläuen versucht, dass sie eben von Haus aus ein wenig anders sind und einfach lieber und netter und weniger auf Konkurrenz aus sind. Pure Sozialisation. Genetisch bedingt ist zumindest in der Hinsicht nichts anders.

DAs mit den Gehältern ist aber leider nicht nur da so, sondern allgemein. Frauen verdienen im Schnitt weniger als Männer. (Und jetzt nicht auf die Lebensarbeitszeit gerechnet, sondern wirklich, im momentanen direkten Vergleich, bis zu 20%). Auch bei Tarif-Berufen. Muss nciht so sein, ist aber oft so. 

Und ganz ehrich: Jemanden NICHT einzustellen, weil er in den näcshten JAhren ein Kind zu bekommen beabsichtigt ist lächerlich, widerlich und schlicht..dumm. ZUmal: Was würdest du denn machen, wenn ich als Mann sage, dass ich in den nächsten Jahren eni Kind mit meine Frau will und dann in Elternzeit gehe? Da fall ich genauso aus. Stellst du mich dann auch nicht ein? oO
Seltsames Verhältnis zu Familie und Kindern. UNd DU beklagst dich, dass Akademkerinnen keine Kinder bekommen?

Allein die Tatsache, dass du bei deinem BEdauern auf schlaue und SCHÖNE Frauen eingehst, zeigt mir, dass auch hier wieder sexistische PArameter greifen. Hübsche Frauen sind halt irgendwie beachtenswerter oder?  jaja...

Desweiteren geht es ja nicht darum, die Evolution zurückzudrehen. HIer geht es um Sozialisation, Tradition, GEsellschaft und nicht um biologische Dinge. Es wird immer versucht, das zusammenzubringen, so von wegen "das ist so, weil schon der HÖhlenmensch bla". Diskriminierung und Ungleichbehandlung auf Evolution abzuschieben ist schäbig..

Und nein, ich bin kein krass feministischer Mann, der aus einem Schuldkomplex für die Rechte der Frauen kämpft. Mitnichten, ich kann nur Ungleichbehandlung nicht leiden, egal von wem gegen wen.

Edit: Ich finds übrigens mindestens genauso sexistisch und diskriminierend, zu behaupten Frauen seien besser für irgendwelche Führungsaufgaben befähigt, weil sie ja soo einfühlungsbegabt sind. So ein Quatsch. Frauen sind da von Haus aus genauso gut oder schlecht für geeignet wie MÄnner. Ich kenn genauso viele webliche unempathische Klötze wie männliche.


----------



## Ascanius (10. November 2010)

Find es immer ziemlich lustig, wenn ich mal Random raiden gehe.

- Werde invited
- Gehe ins TS, begrüße alle mit einem "Abend", "Hallo" - wie auch immer
- Maximal 2-3, manchmal auch garkeine Rückmeldung
- 30 sek. später - Frau kommt ins TS
- Grüßt kurz
- Den Bruchteil einer Sekunde später kommen gefühlte 100.000 "Hi´s", "Hallo´s" und - mein persönlicher Favorit - "Hallöchen"

Gibt schon einige Geier die ingame unterwegs sind. Manche (oder viele?!) drehen (so habe ich das Gefühl) total durch wenn ne Frau im TS ist und graben was das Zeug hält.

Naja, ich lass da die Finger von, ist mir zu blöd, zumal ich nie weiß was für ein Nielpferd hinter der zierlichen kleine Elfe steckt...


----------



## Norica (10. November 2010)

Man hat es als Frau schwerer finde ich 
Wenn irgendein Fehler passiert , denken die meisten männlichen spieler - omg typisch Frau.
tja .. das kann aber dann auch jeden passieren auch einem männlichen Spieler

Einige frauen in MMORPG spielen nutzen aber auch den sogenannten "Tittenbonus" aus.
die bekommen dann wirklich alles hinterhergeschmissen und trotzdem bleibt ihr skill = 0
(aber gottseidank bin ich nicht eine der Frauen die den Bonus ausnutzt)




Ascanius schrieb:


> Gibt schon einige Geier die ingame unterwegs sind. Manche (oder viele?!) drehen (so habe ich das Gefühl) total durch wenn ne Frau im TS ist und graben was das Zeug hält.




jaa! das ist mir auch aufgefallen , kaum komme ich ins Ts kommen tausende "hi" "moin" hallo 
und dann fängt auch sofort das geflirte an. Es nervt einfach nur .....


----------



## Problembeere (10. November 2010)

Wenn ich mich einmal bewiesen habe, hören die dummen Kommentare auf, das Graben meistens nicht (gut, bin vielleicht auch genau im richtigen Alter xD). Auf meinem Server kennen mich inzwischen sehr viele Spieler und die behandeln mich absolut gleich. Aber das erste Mal in nem rnd Raid mit unbekannten Leuten ... da habe ich ganz eindeutig die Erfahrung gemacht, das meistens zuerst nicht viel erwartet wird und dann eben nur hinterher die erstaunten Kommentare kommen. Und so manches mal auch ein bisschen Relation à la: du hattest Schurkenhandel.

xD


----------



## Kotnik (10. November 2010)

Ich frag mich nur immer, wie nötig man es haben kann oder ob sich manche auch im RL so verhalten..oO
Wobei, das beobachte ich auch da oft genug. Kaum is ne Frau da, bekommt sie die ganze Aufmerksamkeit und wird in einer Tour angemacht. Ich mein, wie dicke Eier kann man bitte haben? Wie groß ist der Stau, wenn man beim Anblick so ziemlich jeder Frau, die nicht nach Prinzessin Therazane aussieht, sofort in den Flirt-Modus geht und einen blöden Spruch nach dem anderen klopft?

Am besten sind immernoch Kommentare ingame im Raidchat wie "ui, ne FRau, sag mal was" oder ständige dümmliche anzügliche Bemerkungen und dann regen sich diese Leute, die sich aufführen wie ein Hund, der jedes Bein rammelt, auch noch auf, wenn sie angeschnauzt werden von der Frau. oO


----------



## Nexus.X (10. November 2010)

Nach mitlerweile 5 Jahren in WoW bin ich der Meinung, dass Frauen "die Möglichkeit" haben (nur die "Möglichkeit!") es leichter zu haben, umsetzen tun es aber die wenigstens, da wohl die negativen Effekte überwiegen.

Ich kenne genug Frauen die TS scheuen und ihre Schreibweise stark schweifen lassen um ja nicht erkennt zu werden ... aber auch genug von der: "Och ... büdde büdde helf mir doch mal kurz, ich bin doch noch so klein und schwach auf der Brust ='("-Sorte.

Ich gebe zu, dass ich in den ersten Jahren auch sanfter gegenüber der Damenschaft war, um unnötiges Theater zu vermeiden, da meiner Erlebnisse nach ein Großteil den Drang zur Melodramatik und unnötigem Gezicke hat.
Mitlerweile ist es mir aber relativ egal, da irgendwann das Limit erreicht war (warum weiß ich grad garnicht mehr) ... wer permanent Mist verzapft wird angeprangert. Wenn es sich nicht ändert gibts nachträgliche Konsequenzen und wer was dagegen hat, darf gerne eine Meuterei anzetteln.


----------



## Killer-Katze (10. November 2010)

Ich persönlich finde es schon nahezu nervend, wenn man in einen Raid kommt, wo einen nicht alle kennen. 
Bei 9 von zehn Fällen werde ich sofort von nem Typen angequatscht "Woher kommst du, wie alt bist du? Spielt dein Freund auch WoW?" Und das ändert
sich mit dem Alter des Spielers auch nicht wirklich *ggg* ... aber zu oft geh ich gottseidank nicht mehr bei randoms mit!

Aber ich hab mich dran gewöhnt (auch mal die /ignore Funktion zu nutzen) und ich hab mich auch dran gewöhnt, an das das leise Staunen, wenn sie sehen, dass ich auf Platz eins der DPS Liste stehe. Unbegreiflich für manche, dass Frauen auch wirklich gut spielen können  
Ob man bevorzugt oder benachteiligt wird kann ich schwer sagen, es ist sicher en Unterschied WIE man spielt. Die Progress-Raider in meinem Umfeld fragen mich, weil sie wissen, dass ich gut sehr spielen kann und die DPS stimmt, ich die Taktiken nach einmal ansagen kapiere und wenig Fehler mache. Alles andere rumgeflirte ist so nebensächlich....aber kommt auch
drauf an wie lang man die Leute kennt, wie man sie kennengelernt hat und wie man als Frau auf die anderen zugeht. 

Ich mein manchmal frag ich mich schon, was sich so einige weibliche Kolleginnen denken wenn sie irgendwas süßes ins TS reinsäuseln und blöd vor sich hinkichern während dem heilen, während im Spiel grad einer nach dem anderen krepiert und dann hört man nur ein "uuuuuuuuuuupssiiiii" ... Selbst ich als Frau versteh andre Frauen manchmal gaaaarnicht!


----------



## Bighorn (10. November 2010)

Norica schrieb:


> jaa! das ist mir auch aufgefallen , kaum komme ich ins Ts kommen tausende "hi" "moin" hallo
> und dann fängt auch sofort das geflirte an. Es nervt einfach nur .....





Damit dürften es Frauen denn also schwerer haben.

Kenne einige Frauen die aus dem Grund das Micro im TS gleich zu machen. 
Peinlich was einige 3-Beiner da so von sich geben, als Mann kann man so was jedenfalls nicht bezeichnen.


----------



## Norica (10. November 2010)

Kotnik schrieb:


> Ich frag mich nur immer, wie nötig man es haben kann oder ob sich manche auch im RL so verhalten..oO
> Wobei, das beobachte ich auch da oft genug. Kaum is ne Frau da, bekommt sie die ganze Aufmerksamkeit und wird in einer Tour angemacht. Ich mein, wie dicke Eier kann man bitte haben? Wie groß ist der Stau, wenn man beim Anblick so ziemlich jeder Frau, die nicht nach Prinzessin Therazane aussieht, sofort in den Flirt-Modus geht und einen blöden Spruch nach dem anderen klopft?
> 
> Am besten sind immernoch Kommentare ingame im Raidchat wie "ui, ne FRau, sag mal was" oder ständige dümmliche anzügliche Bemerkungen und dann regen sich diese Leute, die sich aufführen wie ein Hund, der jedes Bein rammelt, auch noch auf, wenn sie angeschnauzt werden von der Frau. oO



Mein Mann hat es mal mitbekommen (da habe ich noch Aion gespielt da ist ja Ts nötig für die inis) und er konnte sich das keine 3min antuen und hat dann sachlage gesprochen weil die Männer im Ts nicht drauf gehört haben es sein zu lassen.

Warum um Gotteswillen lasst ihr Männer uns Frauen nicht auch mal in ruhe spielen ohne gleich eine Flirtattacke zu starten... 




Bighorn schrieb:


> Damit dürften es Frauen denn also schwerer haben.
> 
> Kenne einige Frauen die aus dem Grund das Micro im TS gleich zu machen.
> Peinlich was einige 3-Beiner da so von sich geben, als Mann kann man so was jedenfalls nicht bezeichnen.



ja - ich sage hallo und mache dann meist auch mein Mirko aus , oder sage erst garnichts damit sie nicht anfangen. Oder nicht denken : omg eine Frau - die kann nix!



Killer-Katze schrieb:


> Ich mein manchmal frag ich mich schon, was sich so einige weibliche Kolleginnen denken wenn sie irgendwas süßes ins TS reinsäuseln und blöd vor sich hinkichern während dem heilen, während im Spiel grad einer nach dem anderen krepiert und dann hört man nur ein "uuuuuuuuuuupssiiiii" ... Selbst ich als Frau versteh andre Frauen manchmal gaaaarnicht!


JA! das kam bei mir mal im RND raid vor 
da hab ich dann aber mein Mirko entmuted und mal klartext mit der gesprochen!
(nur leider kamen dann viele whisper .... wie alt woher freund ja nein)


----------



## Aske333 (10. November 2010)

Kotnik schrieb:


> Uff..Ich liebe Aussagen wie "Frauen sind von Haus aus". Ja, es gibt Unterschiede, aber hier ständig elementare Unterschiede auszumachen, wie sie auch aus dem Mund eines dämlichen Comedians wie MArio Barth kommen könnten, ist leider etwas dümmlich. Die Frau an sich () ist jetzt nicht sooo anders als ein Mann in Bezug auf Beruf und Stress und Konkurrenz. FRauen sind genauso kapitalistisch, hinterhältig, machtbesessen, stressresistent und kämpferisch. Warum sie es oft NICHT sind in der PRaxis, liegt an der Erziehung, die ihnen eben immer noch einzubläuen versucht, dass sie eben von Haus aus ein wenig anders sind und einfach lieber und netter und weniger auf Konkurrenz aus sind. Pure Sozialisation. Genetisch bedingt ist zumindest in der Hinsicht nichts anders.
> 
> DAs mit den Gehältern ist aber leider nicht nur da so, sondern allgemein. Frauen verdienen im Schnitt weniger als Männer. (Und jetzt nicht auf die Lebensarbeitszeit gerechnet, sondern wirklich, im momentanen direkten Vergleich, bis zu 20%). Auch bei Tarif-Berufen. Muss nciht so sein, ist aber oft so.
> 
> ...



Hm...irgendwie verstehst Du gar nicht so richtig, was ich gesagt habe. Insbesondere der Satz mit den schönen Frauen ist auch in keiner Weise mit sexistischen Parametern versehen. Die Sache mit dem Kreislauf hast Du auch nicht verstehen wollen.

Ich denke einfach mal, daß Du in Deiner Kindheit irgendetwas Schlimmes erlebt haben mußt. Ansonsten könntest Du wohl sachlicher über dieses Thema diskutieren.


----------



## Bandit 1 (10. November 2010)

Nur zwei male ist mir folgendes passiert:

Neuer Raidteilnehmer in MC. Im TS dann die Pipsstimme "Huhu" und schon saßen 35 Mann
mit Dauerst.... vorm Rechner.
Das Mädel hat alles abgestaubt, was zu kriegen war und 2 Wochen später eine Verabschiedung
im Raidforum mit blumigen Worten und einem "ich habe ein besseres Angebot bekommen bla bla bla"

Klar mit dem neuen Equip, war das ja auch Easy. 

Das ist mir 2x passiert und jedes mal dachte ich "Wow, ich glaube, beim nächsten neuen Raid lass ich
meine Frau im TS reden" ;-)

Auch im jetzigen Raid haben wir eine Frau, ihr Mann spielt auch und keiner traut sich was zu sagen.
Sie liegt mit den DPS immer an letzter Stelle (zum Glück noch vor den Tanks...) und wenn man aus
irgendetwas* rauslaufen *muss - ratet mal wer´s nicht tut. 
Wär´s ein Kerl, hätte 100% schon mal einer was gesagt, aber so, whipen wir jeden Abend 2-3 mal
wegen ihr.

Also von mir ein klares: JA, Frauen haben es viiiieeel leichter. Grade bei WOW.


----------



## Ceiwyn (10. November 2010)

Norica schrieb:


> Warum um Gotteswillen lasst ihr Männer uns Frauen nicht auch mal in ruhe spielen ohne gleich eine Flirtattacke zu starten...



Weil der überwiegende Teil der Spieler Frauen nur aus dem Playboy kennt.


----------



## Kotnik (10. November 2010)

Meine Eifersucht hält sich in Grenzen, wenn meine Frau angemacht wird, aber nervig ist es dennoch, aber hauptsächlich, weil ein normaler SPielbetrieb so nicht möglich ist.
Meine Beobachtung ist schon, dass in Gilden, in denen mehr als nur eine Frau existiert, das überhaupt kein Thema ist, dass man jeden gleich behandelt und dass man sich auch nicht schont. Das ist meine Gildenerfahrung. 

Lustig wars schonmal, dass irgendein Kerl ernsthaft noch tagelang meiner Frau hinterhergetappelt ist und sie immer wieder angeschrieben und angeflirtet hat. Der kommt definitiv auf Platz 1 meiner Bedürftige-WOW-Spieler-Liste


----------



## Kotnik (10. November 2010)

Aske333 schrieb:


> Hm...irgendwie verstehst Du gar nicht so richtig, was ich gesagt habe. Insbesondere der Satz mit den schönen Frauen ist auch in keiner Weise mit sexistischen Parametern versehen. Die Sache mit dem Kreislauf hast Du auch nicht verstehen wollen.
> 
> Ich denke einfach mal, daß Du in Deiner Kindheit irgendetwas Schlimmes erlebt haben mußt. Ansonsten könntest Du wohl sachlicher über dieses Thema diskutieren.




Mich jetzt persönlich anzugreifen ist irgendwie schäbig. Aber das ist die Diskussionskultur heutzutage scheinbar. Mich dumm dämlich oder sonstwas bezeichnen, ok, auf meiner Meinung rumtrampeln, ok, aber warum müssen Leute sich immer so schnell dazu versteigen, irgendeine persönliche Schwäche zu erfinden bei Menschen, die sie nicht mal ansatzweise kennen?

Du weißt nichts über mich, mutmaßt aber etwas, das mich möglichst gut diffarmiert und der Lächerlichkeit preisgibt. Das ist peinlich und auch ziemlich unverschämt.
Eigentlich habe ich mein ganzes Leben lang ein recht entspanntes Verhältnis zu Frauen gehabt und meine Erziehung war weder traumatisierend noch sonst was. Ich für meinen Teil habe kein Problem mit Frauen, kann mit ihnen umgehen (auch ohne Dauerständer in der Hose) und bin auch kein vereinsamter WoW-Nerd. Ich bin genauso wenig ein Pulli-strickender, jeden Abend weinender Kuschel-90s-Softie-Öko, der auf Feministinnen-Demos geht und die Emma liest..oO

Ich hab nur ne Meinung. Obs dir passt oder nicht.


----------



## Norica (10. November 2010)

Bandit schrieb:


> Also von mir ein klares: JA, Frauen haben es viiiieeel leichter. Grade bei WOW.



Dann frage ich mich warum ihr nicht klartext redet , seid ihr selber schuld nur weil diese Person eine Frau ist.
Wenn man auch als Frau kein Movement beherrscht sollte das Raiden lassen AUCH wenn der mann im TS/spiel ist.

Das hat mit dem einen nix zu tun.

aber insgeheim sagst du mit der aussage : Frauen können nicht spielen , stimmts?

Klartext reden und gut ist.


----------



## Kotnik (10. November 2010)

Die Frage ist doch auch: Wer ist schuld: Derjenige, der Frauen nachsichtiger behandelt oder die Frau, die das schamlos ausnutzt? *g*

Ich denke im Durchschnitt gibt es genauso viele weibliche wie männliche Bewegungstrottel, nur dass manche Männe wirklich mehr Nachsicht walten lassen, wenn eine weibliche Stimme "sorry" sagt. Aer das ist dann nicht wirklich die Schuld der Frau, es liegt eher am jeweiligen Raidleiter, gerecht und weder zu nachsichtig noch überhart zu sein.

INteressant finde ich schon, dass ingame wie im RL Frauen immer erst BEWEISEN müssen, dass sie genauso gut sind, nicht besser, genauso gut, wie Männer. Die Prämisse ist immer erstmal: "aha ne Frau, naja mal sehen". ein Mann muss sich weniger beweisen, bzw anders, da ist es immer gleich ein Beweisen im Sinn eines Schwanzvergleichs. Das ist aber eine andere QUalität des Vergleichs.


----------



## Norica (10. November 2010)

Kotnik schrieb:


> Die Frage ist doch auch: Wer ist schuld: Derjenige, der Frauen nachsichtiger behandelt oder die Frau, die das schamlos ausnutzt? *g*
> 
> Ich denke im Durchschnitt gibt es genauso viele weibliche wie männliche Bewegungstrottel, nur dass manche Männe wirklich mehr Nachsicht walten lassen, wenn eine weibliche Stimme "sorry" sagt. Aer das ist dann nicht wirklich die Schuld der Frau, es liegt eher am jeweiligen Raidleiter, gerecht und weder zu nachsichtig noch überhart zu sein.
> 
> INteressant finde ich schon, dass ingame wie im RL Frauen immer erst BEWEISEN müssen, dass sie genauso gut sind, nicht besser, genauso gut, wie Männer. Die Prämisse ist immer erstmal: "aha ne Frau, naja mal sehen". ein Mann muss sich weniger beweisen, bzw anders, da ist es immer gleich ein Beweisen im Sinn eines Schwanzvergleichs. Das ist aber eine andere QUalität des Vergleichs.



Danke genau das wollte ich sagen

Wir hatten mal eine im Raid - die mit dem "uuupssiiiii" die nur gekichert und gelacht hat anstatt zu heilen , der habe ich auch ganz klar gesagt : du bist whs in der küche besser aufgehoben!
wenn DAS ein mann z.b sagen würde - würds stunk geben , aber wenn eine Frau das zu einer Frau sagt , ist es weniger hart


----------



## WotanGOP (10. November 2010)

Kotnik schrieb:


> Die Frage ist doch auch: Wer ist schuld: Derjenige, der Frauen nachsichtiger behandelt oder die Frau, die das schamlos ausnutzt? *g*


Beide, bzw. die Natur, die uns so programmiert hat.


----------



## Freelancer (10. November 2010)

WotanGOP schrieb:


> Frauen haben es leichter, bzw. wird es ihnen leichter gemacht, zumindest wenn sie eindeutig als solche identifiziert wurden.
> 
> Selbst der härteste und direkteste Raidleiter wird eine Frau immer etwas "sanfter" auf Fehler hinweisen. Das hat durchaus mehrere Gründe. Zum einen können Frauen in der Tat anders reagieren, als Männer. Und manche Reaktionen möchte man einfach vermeiden. Auf der anderen Seite ist man es doch immernoch von Natur aus gewohnt, daß Frauen zarter sind. Ausnahmen bestätigen natürlich die Regel.
> Als nächstes bekommen Frauen sicherlich immer leichter Hilfe, vor allem, wenn sie ihre Waffen gezielt einzusetzen verstehen. Wer kann da schon nein sagen? Spätestens, wenn sie im TS eine Stimme hat, daß es einem ganz warm wird, ist Mann doch nur noch Wachs. So will es die Evolution und so ist es daher eben auch in WoW.



Jup wenn bei Männern unten das Ding an geht, springt oben im Hirn die Sicherung raus und das schlimme ist wir merken es meistens nichtmal ^^

Frauen haben es teilweise doch einfacher aber auch in vielen dingen schwerer z.b Kindererziehung das bleibt häufig an den Frauen hängen besonders wenn sich die Partner trennen selten das sich Kerle dann vernüftig um ihren Nachwuchs kümmern


----------



## Tigres die Vergelterin (10. November 2010)

also ich fühle mich eher benachteiligt im spiel als frau..
weil es herrscht ( zumindestens auf meinem server, so hab ich das gefühl) das vorurteil das frauen nicht sogut spieln können wie männer

immer wieder wird gezickt wenn man ins TS kommt wegen Raids... "Ohnein nicht noch eine Frau, das kann ja was werde" Und das nicht in einem "hach ich mach nur spaß" ton sondern ernsthaft.. deswegen weigere ich mich auch langsam aber sicher das mic anzumachen, zumindestens als DD. weil da ist es meistens nicht so notwendig.

und als raidlead wirst fast garnet für voll genommen un wenn dann doch mal nen ernstes wort redest bist gleich ne zicke...
sowas ist einfach unter aller sau!!!


----------



## Kotnik (10. November 2010)

Es ist schon bequem, einfach alles auf die Programmierung schieben zu können oder?
"haha, ich bin von natur aus ein schwanzgesteuerter idiot und hab die perfekte ausrede"

Ja, Instinkte und Triebe sind wichtig und ich möchte auch gerne meine Triebe wahrnehmen, aber alles darauf zu schieben ist ein bisschen billig..


----------



## Aske333 (10. November 2010)

Kotnik schrieb:


> Mich jetzt persönlich anzugreifen ist irgendwie schäbig. Aber das ist die Diskussionskultur heutzutage scheinbar. Mich dumm dämlich oder sonstwas bezeichnen, ok, auf meiner Meinung rumtrampeln, ok, aber warum müssen Leute sich immer so schnell dazu versteigen, irgendeine persönliche Schwäche zu erfinden bei Menschen, die sie nicht mal ansatzweise kennen?
> 
> Du weißt nichts über mich, mutmaßt aber etwas, das mich möglichst gut diffarmiert und der Lächerlichkeit preisgibt. Das ist peinlich und auch ziemlich unverschämt.
> Eigentlich habe ich mein ganzes Leben lang ein recht entspanntes Verhältnis zu Frauen gehabt und meine Erziehung war weder traumatisierend noch sonst was. Ich für meinen Teil habe kein Problem mit Frauen, kann mit ihnen umgehen (auch ohne Dauerständer in der Hose) und bin auch kein vereinsamter WoW-Nerd. Ich bin genauso wenig ein Pulli-strickender, jeden Abend weinender Kuschel-90s-Softie-Öko, der auf Feministinnen-Demos geht und die Emma liest..oO
> ...



Unverschämt ist hier nur eines und zwar Deine gesamte Ausdrucksweise in allen bisherigen Antworten. Ich habe Dir auch keineswegs Deine Meinung abgesprochen, würde Dir allerdings empfehlen Dir einige Antworten eventuell mehrfach durchzulesen, damit Du sie auch verstehst, bevor Du beleidigende Antworten gibst.

Fakt ist einfach, daß es Berufe gibt, die eher zu Männern passen und andersrum. Das kann man jetzt versuchen zu verdrängen und drumherum zu reden, oder man akzeptiert es. Das Einzige was natürlich NICHT ok ist, sind unterschiedliche Bezahlungen bei gleichen Tätigkeiten zweier Geschlechter.



Kotnik schrieb:


> Ja, Instinkte und Triebe sind wichtig und ich möchte auch gerne meine Triebe wahrnehmen, aber alles darauf zu schieben ist ein bisschen billig..



Wie ich sagte, akzeptiere die Realität oder verdränge sie eben. Zu tun, als ob man seine Triebe zu 100% unter Kontrolle hätte, ist Heuchlerei.


----------



## Ascanius (10. November 2010)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Weil der überwiegende Teil der Spieler Frauen nur aus dem Playboy kennt.



Ist zwar böse, aber da muss ich mal mein

/sign

drunter setzen.


----------



## Esda (10. November 2010)

Ich weiß nicht, wie man behaupten kann, dass Frauen und Männer gleich behandelt werden... 



Mir fehlt bei dem Vote die Option 'Beides'. Ausgeglichen ist es nicht, aber wir haben eben Vor- und Nachteile. 


Meine Erfahrung:
Man kann nicht sagen, dass jede Frau schlechter spielt als ein Mann, das ist nicht wahr. Bei unseren Heilern streiten sich eine Frau und ein Mann um den meisten Skill. 
Aber das ist es auch schon. Meistens. Ich kenne genau eine Frau, die ausgezeichnet und auf hohem Niveau DD spielt, dazu noch einen Melee. Und bitte, keine Diskussion über hohes Niveau - 'ich spiel ganz gut' oder 'ich deale alle Typen in meiner Gilde aus!!!' sind tolle Aussagen, aber nicht ansatzweise vergleichbar. Ich meine HM-Gilden. Das soll nicht arrogant sein oder so wirken, sondern der versuch sein, das ganze auf einem Level zu vergleichen.
Ich gebe auch gern selber zu, dass ich als DD eine absolute Niete bin. Ich heile vernünftig, aber Schaden...? Eher auf 'geht so'- Niveau.
Also, ich kenne bei guten Spielerinnen eigentlich fast nur Heiler. Aber natürlich kenn ich nicht alle ^^ 


Unser Vorteil ist natürlich T*ttenbonus, da kann man nicht drüber diskutieren. Die meisten Raidleiter ignorieren es zwar, aber nicht alle. Man wird tatsächlich weniger angeschnauzt, wenn man recht niedlich klingt und weiblich-zart-freundlich im TS plaudert. Das kann ich beurteilen, weil ich keine süße oder piepsige Stimme mache und sehr direkt meine Meinung sage. In Randomraids werden dann gern die andern zärtlichen Frauen mit Samthandschuhe angefasst und betüttelt und ich wie ein Kerl behandelt. (Nein, ich habe keine Männerstimme )

Das ist mir aber auch viel lieber. Und das ist auch der Punkt, an dem wir es schwer haben: Respekt. Kriegste als Frau nur sehr schwer. Eben wegen diesen Möpse-raus-ich-bin-so-süß Weibern. Furchtbar... Die machen uns den ganzen Ruf kaputt. Ich werde gern für meine Leistung im Raid mitgenommen und nicht, weil ich Brüste hab.


----------



## Mäuserich (10. November 2010)

Gildenintern bzw. in unseren 10er Stammraids haben Frauen eigendlich keine Sonderrollen (von einem "Pärchen" das sich scherzhalber während des Trash anflirtet mal abgesehen).

Bei 25er Stammraids habe ich es oft so kennen gelernt das ein oder zwei Frauen gerne als "die gute Seele des Raids" angesehen werden und sich deshalb mal den einen odere anderen kleineren Fehler erlauben dürfen ohne direkt nen Spruch zu kassieren.

In Random-Raids habe ich immer wieder festgestellt das sobald eine Frauenstimme im TS auftaucht die ganzen Casanovas aufwachen.
Das fängt damit an, das sie mit als einzige nach dem Hallo zurück gegrüsst werden, geht über zu den allseits bekannten "welch liebliche Stimme" - Kommentaren gekoppelt mit Bekundungen wie toll es doch ist eine Frau im Raid zu haben und endet dann etwa beim Verzeihen von Teils groben Fehlern.

Zwar regt es mich als (Hobby-)Random Raidleiter immer tierisch auf wenn Leute im TS ihre Zähne nicht auseinanderkriegen, aber irgendwo kann ich es verstehen das viele unserer weiblichen Mitspielerinnen keinen Bock auf diese permanente Sonderbehandlung haben. Ganz abgesehen von dem was ich nicht direkt mitbekomme weils gewhispert wird.

Von daher würde ich sagen: 
Ja, Frauen habens in WoW leicht, aber seltsamerweise gerade deshalb je nach individuellem Character auch wieder schwerer.


----------



## Fremder123 (10. November 2010)

Mag sein, dass es einige weibliche Spieler leichter oder schwerer haben als ihre männlichen Kollegen... ich konnte derlei jedenfalls noch nicht feststellen. Meine Gilde wird von einer Frau geleitet und es ist genau dasselbe wie beim Gildenchef meiner alten Gilde, die sich vor einem Jahr auflöste - er konnte genauso launisch, zickig, aber auch unterhaltsam und freundlich sein wie sie jetzt. Seh da keinen Unterschied und auch der Ehrgeiz, den Content zu meistern, ist bei ihr genauso ausgeprägt wie bei einem ambitionierten männlichen Spieler.

Wir haben darüber hinaus verhältnismäßig viele Frauen in der Gilde, macht das aber einen Unterschied? Nicht dass ich wüsste. Natürlich kommt hier und da mal ein Flirtspruch oder man freut sich innerlich, wenn eine der weiblichen Spielerinnen eine besonders angenehme Stimme im TS hat (ganz einfach weil es sich weit besser anhört als das Gegrummel der Männer und wir haben tatsächlich eine in der Gilde mit einer Stimme zum dahinschmelzen - da hört man automatisch gern zu^^), aber das ist immer freundschaftlich gemeint und nun mal so, wenn Männer und Frauen miteinander zu tun haben... und ein wenig flirten, auch in einer festen Beziehung, ist gut fürs Gemüt, sofern es beim harmlosen Flirt bleibt. Ansonsten läuft aber alles genauso normal ab, als wären nur Männer in der Gilde - es wird in den Raids nach Leistung bewertet und nicht nach Geschlechtsmerkmalen. Und die Frauen bringen genauso ihre Leistung, wir haben weibliche Heiler, DDs und Tanks und alle füllen ihre Rollen hervorragend (teils auch wesentlich besser als mancher männliche Spieler) aus. Ist doch wie beim Auto fahren - es gibt genauso gute Frauen wie Männer und eben auch genauso schlechte, hat doch nix mit dem Geschlecht zu tun..

Meine Frau wurde zwar auch schon mal recht intensiv von einem Gildie angegraben, nachdem ihr (und mir) das aber dann zu bunt wurde, hat sie ihn einfach tagelang auf ignore gesetzt und ihm deutlich gemacht, dass es für alles eine Grenze gibt. Das zeigte Wirkung und seither ist alles gut (derjenige hat uns sogar schon im RL besucht und wir kommen super aus). Auch im RL arbeite ich seit 10 Jahren unter weiblicher Führung und habe darum absolut weder Vorurteile noch Probleme damit.


----------



## Potpotom (10. November 2010)

Kotnik schrieb:


> "oder irgendwo ins Management einsteigen wollen."
> 
> Das ist der blödeste Satz, den ich seit langem gehört habe..Das ist schlicht unwahr.
> Ja, es gibt weniger Ingenieurs-Studentinnen, aber gerade bei Wirtschafts-Führungspositionen ist das nicht so, dass Frauen das nicht wollen oder das nicht anstreben.


Hmm, na dann schau dir Mal die Belegungen der Wirtschafts-Universitäten an. Ich war erst letzte Woche an der Uni in Trier um ein Prjekt vorzustellen... Master-Studiengang - eine Frau, EINE einzige (fiel mir extrem auf, saß ganz hinten und hat ununterbrochen ihre Nachbarn abgelenkt -.-).

Die Woche davor in Nürnberg... ebenfalls Master-Studiengang - wieder nur sehr wenige Frauen.

Und das war bei ausnahmslos allen Vorlesungen, bei denen ich anwesend war, der Fall. Bei mir selbst waren es damals auch nur 2 Frauen die aufs Diplom hinarbeiteten.

---

btt: Ob Frau oder Mann ist mir völlig Wurscht... 

---

EDIT: Und nein, ich bin Frauen nicht feindlich gesonnen - ich habe sehr viele weibl. Kollegen und kann nicht einen negativen Aspekt gegenüber männlichen ausmachen. Muss aber zugeben, bestimmte Arbeiten gebe ich lieber einer Frau als einem Mann - weil sie, meiner Meinung nach, oft gewissenhafter sind.

Ungleiche Bezahlung ist, wie beim Ost/West-Dilemma, ein Unding...


----------



## Tigres die Vergelterin (10. November 2010)

Esda schrieb:


> Und das ist auch der Punkt, an dem wir es schwer haben: Respekt. Kriegste als Frau nur sehr schwer. Eben wegen diesen Möpse-raus-ich-bin-so-süß Weibern. Furchtbar... Die machen uns den ganzen Ruf kaputt. Ich werde gern für meine Leistung im Raid mitgenommen und nicht, weil ich Brüste hab.



genau so ist es -_- das ist voll der müll

will auch wegen meiner leistung ernst genommen werden.. aber das ist bei den meisten männern eben nicht möglich -_-


----------



## Hanon (10. November 2010)

Hallo^^

Da ich eine Frau bin die seid classic spielt kann ich sagen Frauen haben es schwerer!Ich habe eine Gilde mit und viele Raids geleitet egal wenn ich streng war war ich unfair und war ich nett hörten sie mir ned zu doch kaum
 war mein Mann Raidleiter haben sie nie nen muks gemacht!
Dan habe ich mal aus Spass Priesterin gespielt da kahm immer meldungen das ist sicher eine Frau weil die wollen niemanden weh tun ect.  

Naja und von anbrabbeln oder so will ich mal nix dazu sagen weil die ignor ich sofort!

Man kann aber auch als Frau viel spass in WoW haben wenn man sich ned unterkriegen lässt dan haben sie Respekt vor dir und das ist finde ich auch das wichtigste in WoW!


----------



## Kotnik (10. November 2010)

Aske333 schrieb:


> Unverschämt ist hier nur eines und zwar Deine gesamte Ausdrucksweise in allen bisherigen Antworten. Ich habe Dir auch keineswegs Deine Meinung abgesprochen, würde Dir allerdings empfehlen Dir einige Antworten eventuell mehrfach durchzulesen, damit Du sie auch verstehst, bevor Du beleidigende Antworten gibst.
> 
> Fakt ist einfach, daß es Berufe gibt, die eher zu Männern passen und andersrum. Das kann man jetzt versuchen zu verdrängen und drumherum zu reden, oder man akzeptiert es. Das Einzige was natürlich NICHT ok ist, sind unterschiedliche Bezahlungen bei gleichen Tätigkeiten zweier Geschlechter.
> 
> ...



Ich habe nie dich beleidigt, höchstens deine Meinung und deine Aussagen. Udn HIER ist der UNterschied. Ich kann mich mit jemandem streiten und richtig harte Bandagen anlegen, aber nach der Debatte kann ich genauso gut mit demjenigen einen trinken gehen und drüber lachen. Das ist Streitkultur. Die Grenze scheinst du aber nciht zu kennen. Ich habe keine Mutmaßungen über deine Kindheit oder die anderer Leute angestellt, du schon. Also überdenke lieber mal deine Streitkultur, bevor du mir vorwirfst, beleidigend zu sein, nur weil ich mit harten Bandagen kämpfe. Ichw erde aber nciht persönlich. 

Ich verdränge die Realität doch gar nicht, ich sage nur, dass Triebe nicht alles sind, bzw keine bequeme Ausrede. Ja, ich bin auch öfter mal schwanzgesteuert und von instinkten geleitet. Ja, das gehört zum Menschsein dazu und ist auch wichtig für die Identität. Aber es gibt auch eine gesellschaftliche Identität und die hat etwas mit Sozialisation zu tun. Hier kommt eben ein anderer Faktor hinzu, der sich über triebe und Gene erhebt und wenn du das verdrängst, dann bitte sehr..

Klar, es gibt Berufe, die dank durchschnittlicher höherer Kraft eher von Männern ausgeübt werden, aber dieses Argument, etwas sei ein Männer/Frauenjob wird oft auf Berufe angewandt bei denen körperliche Präfigurationen keine Rolle spielen und da wirds dann albern.


----------



## Philine (10. November 2010)

Mäuserich schrieb:


> In Random-Raids habe ich immer wieder festgestellt das sobald *eine Frauenstimme im TS auftaucht* die ganzen Casanovas aufwachen.
> Das fängt damit an, das sie mit als einzige nach dem Hallo zurück gegrüsst werden, geht über zu den allseits bekannten "welch liebliche Stimme" - Kommentaren gekoppelt mit Bekundungen wie toll es doch ist eine Frau im Raid zu haben und endet dann etwa beim Verzeihen von Teils groben Fehlern.



ja das hab ich schon einigemale erlebt man kann sogar bei einigen Leuten raushören wie auf einmal ein Schalter kippt und die ganz anders drauf sind xD 

aber ich als Frau würde sagen wir haben es zum teil schwerer, weil wie einige schon gesagt haben wir uns öfters anhören dürfen wir hätten es nicht "drauf" und so ein blödsinn.


----------



## Autumna (10. November 2010)

ich hab da auch noch nix von gemerkt, dass man es als frau angeblich einfacher hat. im stammraid werden fast alle gleich behandelt. in random raids versuche ich aber möglichst nichts im TS zu sagen, da sonst die schon erwähnten flirt-whisper kommen, und sich erstmal alle meine skillung anglotzen und sowas... und dann bekommt man auch noch tolle tipps mitten am kampf, wie zb: "benutz doch unsichtbarkeit".. "ja, danke, hab ich eben schon!!"

aber ich hatte auch schon lustige erfahrungen, als ich in einen reinen männer-raid gekommen bin, und keiner wusste wie der boss funktionuckelt, da musste ich mich ja dann mal zu wort melden  danach kamen dann immer so sachen wie: "pssst, sowas kannste doch nicht sagen, hier ist ne frau anwesend!" hehe.. fand ich witzig. die waren auch alle sehr nett und haben nicht rumgegraben


----------



## Friedensblume (10. November 2010)

Huhu!

Also ich denke es gleicht sich im Endeffekt mehr oder weniger aus.

Man hat als Frau schon so den ein oder anderen Vorteil. Wird ab und an einfach netter behandelt oder bekommt etwas nettere und ausführlichere Erklärungen, als das vielleicht bei nem männlichen Kollegen der Fall gewesen wäre. Auch Fehler werden mal leichter verziehen.

ABER: Man bekommt auch nicht immer das selbe zugetraut wie die Männer... denke das ist auch ein Grund warum diese Fehler leichter verzeihen oder genauer erklären... die denken einfach "ach ist ja nur ne Frau" 
Außerdem musste ich die Erfahrung machen, dass man als Frau oft heftigste Probleme mit anderen Frauen bekommen kann. Da wird man im TS schonmal vollkommen grundlos angezickt o.ö. 

Wie gesagt, es gibt immer solche und solche. Aber ich denke im Großen und Ganzen hält es sich die Waage und man hat als normale Frau weder Vor- noch Nachteile.

Allerdings gibt es da noch die bereits erwähnten Frauen, die dieses Verhalten ausnutzen und auf Teufel komm raus ausreizen. Diese durfte ich auch schon miterleben... ne Freundin von mir hat sich das auch immer ganz gern gefallen lassen. Ich persönlich mag sowas garnet... mir ist es eher unangenehm wenn ich bevorzugt behandelt werde. Leider scheint es sich mittlerweile rumgesprochen zu haben, dass sehr viele weibliche Tauren auch weibliche Spieler haben und so passiert mir das mit meiner Taurin sehr oft (auch ohne TS) dass man z.B. plötzlich von irgendeinem wildfremden Spieler Froststofftaschen zugesteckt bekommt oder ähnliches. Mit meiner Blutelfe oder Draenei hingegen scheint keiner auf die Idee zu kommen, dass da ne Frau dahinter steckt. Selbst wenn man mal dazu steht, nehmen viele einem das net ab und meinen man will sich nur Vorteile erschleichen oder sowas. 

Zum Abschluss muss ich wohl noch gestehen, dass ich manchmal doch ganz froh über die Vorurteile der Männerwelt in WoW bin... denn bei mir treffen die eben teilweise zu: 
Ich kann nicht wirklich gut spielen... 
Das liegt aber wohl weniger daran, dass ich ne Frau bin, als vielmehr an fehlender Übung durch Zeitmangel und daran, dass ich mich vor 10 oder 15 Jahren da wohl noch besser und schneller reingefunden hätte.
Aber so muss ich sagen: Raiden ist einfach nix für mich. In einer 5-Mann-Instanz komm ich meistens noch ganz gut klar, auch wenn selbst dort mein Schaden oft net stimmt (als Heiler bin ich besser als als Schurke). Meistens halte ich mich eh von Raids usw. fern... ich queste lieber.  Aber wenn man mal dazu überredet wird, bin ich eben doch oft dankbar, dass man mit ner weiblichen Stimme nicht direkt angepflaumt wird, wenn man keinen Schaden macht oder Fehler begeht, weil man die Ini eben nicht kennt o.ä. ... auch wenns blöd ist, dass man weiß, dass die andern vermutlich kopfschütteln und mit einem "Frauen...." auf der Zunge vorm PC sitzen. 

Liebe Grüße


----------



## Esda (10. November 2010)

Friedensblume schrieb:


> [...] Leider scheint es sich mittlerweile rumgesprochen zu haben, dass sehr viele weibliche Tauren auch weibliche Spieler haben [...]



WoOt? Ich kenn außer mir nur eine Einzige und 6 Männer, die Taurinnen spielen. Seltsame Verteilung


----------



## Aske333 (10. November 2010)

Kotnik schrieb:


> Ich habe nie dich beleidigt, höchstens deine Meinung und deine Aussagen. Udn HIER ist der UNterschied. Ich kann mich mit jemandem streiten und richtig harte Bandagen anlegen, aber nach der Debatte kann ich genauso gut mit demjenigen einen trinken gehen und drüber lachen. Das ist Streitkultur. Die Grenze scheinst du aber nciht zu kennen. Ich habe keine Mutmaßungen über deine Kindheit oder die anderer Leute angestellt, du schon. Also überdenke lieber mal deine Streitkultur, bevor du mir vorwirfst, beleidigend zu sein, nur weil ich mit harten Bandagen kämpfe. Ichw erde aber nciht persönlich.
> 
> Ich verdränge die Realität doch gar nicht, ich sage nur, dass Triebe nicht alles sind, bzw keine bequeme Ausrede. Ja, ich bin auch öfter mal schwanzgesteuert und von instinkten geleitet. Ja, das gehört zum Menschsein dazu und ist auch wichtig für die Identität. Aber es gibt auch eine gesellschaftliche Identität und die hat etwas mit Sozialisation zu tun. Hier kommt eben ein anderer Faktor hinzu, der sich über triebe und Gene erhebt und wenn du das verdrängst, dann bitte sehr..
> 
> Klar, es gibt Berufe, die dank durchschnittlicher höherer Kraft eher von Männern ausgeübt werden, aber dieses Argument, etwas sei ein Männer/Frauenjob wird oft auf Berufe angewandt bei denen körperliche Präfigurationen keine Rolle spielen und da wirds dann albern.



Du kämpfst aber nicht mit harten Bandagen. Du sagst einfach nur, daß diese Aussage "dumm" sein, daß jenes Argument lächerlich ist....und bringst trotzdem keine Argumente vor, die das Gegenteil beweisen. Ist auch egal, von mir aus können wir gerne einen trinken gehen :-).

B2T: Bei mir persönlich haben es Frauen im Spiel auf jeden Fall leichter, da ich mich einfach lieber mit Frauen abgebe . Nicht unbedingt aus flirt - oder penistechnischen Dingen, da ich sowieso schon den "Ring sie zu knechten" trage. Die Gesellschaft von Frauen ist einfach angenehmer. 

Rein spielerisch konnte ich bisher auch keine Unterschiede ausmachen. Und wenn ich also die Wahl habe...ja, dann ganz klar mit Frauen! :-)


----------



## Der Papst (10. November 2010)

Situation aus unserem letzen 10er ICC-Raid, als wir zwei, uns unbekannte "Randoms" mitgenommen haben (zufaellig beides Frauen):

Kaum waren die beiden Maedels im TS und begruessten alle mit einem freundlichen "Hallo", so wie es eigentlich jeder Spieler macht, ging es von einigen Gildenkollegen los: 
-"ach, wer hat denn da so eine nette stimme?!" (als wenn die das nicht gewusst haetten^^) 
-"wo kommst du her?"
-"wie alt bist du?"
und dann natuerlich die geilste aller fragen: "spielt DEIN FREUND auch WoW" anstatt einfach zu fragen, ob Sie nen Freund hat :-)

Typisch Kerle halt...Ich bin auch ein Mann, aber dieses staendige rumgeschwaenzel kotzt mich wirklich an.
Wir haben auch mehrere Frauen in der Gilde, aber bei denen wird seltsamerweise nicht so ein "Theater" veranstaltet, die werden wie alle anderen behandelt und zur Not auf mal angemotzt wenn Sie immer die selben Fehler machen.

Fazit: die MAENNER versuchen es den Frauen im Raid so angenehm (einfach) wie moeglich zu machen um einen guten Eindruck zu hinterlassen. Ob die Frauen das wollen, kommt wie hier schon mehrfach von den weiblichen Spielerinnen geschrieben wurde, auf die Frau selber an. Wobei ich herausgelesen habe, dass die meissten Maedels "normal" behandelt werden wollen, also wie die Kerle auch behandelt werden, was ich persoenlich nur begruessen kann


----------



## WotanGOP (10. November 2010)

Esda schrieb:


> Das ist mir aber auch viel lieber. Und das ist auch der Punkt, an dem wir es schwer haben: Respekt. Kriegste als Frau nur sehr schwer. Eben wegen diesen Möpse-raus-ich-bin-so-süß Weibern. Furchtbar... Die machen uns den ganzen Ruf kaputt. Ich werde gern für meine Leistung im Raid mitgenommen und nicht, weil ich Brüste hab.


In meiner 10er Stammgruppe gibt es 8 Brüste. Aber die haben alle ihre Berechtigung auf Grund des Gesamtpaketes, wie die Männer übrigens auch. Dazu gehört zum einen spielerisches Können und zum anderen aber auch, daß jeder zu 100% ins Team passen muß.
Dennoch ist auch mein Ton gegenüber den Frauen etwas anders. Vielleicht liegt das aber auch daran, daß die Männer insgesamt mehr Mist verzapfen, was durchaus vorstellbar ist. Über mangelnde Qualität und den Versuch, diese dann durch weibliche Reize zu überdecken, kann ich mich auf jeden Fall nicht beklagen. Mit Brüsten allein legt man ja auch keine Bosse.


----------



## Pariktus (10. November 2010)

Stevesteel schrieb:


> im RL stimmt es mit Sicherheit, im Spiel denke ich eher nicht.



ehm im rl haben frauen es eigendlich schwärer wenn man allein das berufsleben ansieht. wenn ne frau keinen gerade (typ weiblichen) job hat , hat sie ein hartes leben frauen in männer jobs werden oft gemopt haben viel viel weniger chacen auf einen aufstieg usw...

im spiel ja da haben frauen es einfacher weill nun ja es gibt sie zu sellten oder so ka ich konnte es schon oft beobachten das frauen in unserm raid bevorzugt wurden^^


----------



## dedennis (10. November 2010)

kenn es von unserer gilde. wen frauen was brauchen gold items usw rennt jeder sofort los


----------



## Esda (10. November 2010)

WotanGOP schrieb:


> In meiner 10er Stammgruppe gibt es 8 Brüste. Aber die haben alle ihre Berechtigung auf Grund des Gesamtpaketes, wie die Männer übrigens auch. Dazu gehört zum einen spielerisches Können und zum anderen aber auch, daß jeder zu 100% ins Team passen muß.
> Dennoch ist auch mein Ton gegenüber den Frauen etwas anders. Vielleicht liegt das aber auch daran, daß die Männer insgesamt mehr Mist verzapfen, was durchaus vorstellbar ist. Über mangelnde Qualität und den Versuch, diese dann durch weibliche Reize zu überdecken, kann ich mich auf jeden Fall nicht beklagen. Mit Brüsten allein legt man ja auch keine Bosse.



'türlich nicht, aber trotzdem werden Frauen gern mal anders behandelt. Einige stellen einen möglichen Flirt über den Erfolg des Raids. Und einige Frauen nutzen das aus. 

Meine alte GIldenleitein... absolute Failerin. Wirklich, kein Movement, kein DMG, keine Bosskenntnis. Aber nen Offiposten... Schrecklich.


----------



## Klos1 (10. November 2010)

Stevesteel schrieb:


> im RL stimmt es mit Sicherheit, im Spiel denke ich eher nicht.



Und wie kommst du darauf? Schon mal ein Kind zur Welt gebracht? Ich auch nicht, weil ich ein Mann bin. Aber ich denke, dass es definitiv eine Erfahrung ist, die man jetzt nicht unbedingt machen muss.
Und hast du jeden Monat die Regel? Ich glaube, auch das ist etwas, was man jetzt nicht unbedingt mitgemacht haben muss. Außerdem ist es auch Fakt, dass in vielen Fällen Männer bei höheren beruflichen Posten bevorzugt werden.
In anderen Ländern ist es teilweise gar so, dass Frauen überhaupt nichts zu melden haben. Siehe Iran, oder bei den Saudis. Da bist du als Frau nichts wert und wenn es blöd läuft, wirst du für ne Nichtigkeit gesteinigt.
Also, ich weiß nicht, in welcher Welt du lebst, aber auf der Erde haben es Frauen bestimmt nicht leichter. Manchmal hält sich der Unterschied in Grenzen, auf sämtliche Länder dieser Erde ausgeweitet ist der Unterschied mitunter aber gravierend.

Was Wow betrifft, so ist es bestimmt öfters mal so, dass Frauen in bestimmten Fällen nicht angeschnautzt werden, wo man einen Mann dumm angemacht hätte. Das hat nichts mit Wow an sich zu tun, sondern einfach mit dem Sachverhalt, dass die meisten Männer sich gegenüber einer Frau halt anders verhalten, wie bei einem Mann. Das liegt einfach in der Natur der Sache.


----------



## Aske333 (10. November 2010)

edit: <-- selfowned gerade


----------



## Herz des Phönix (10. November 2010)

Es wird den Frauen nicht "einfacher" gemacht,
aber trotzdem wird man anders behandelt ...
Mal ehrlich, wer will in nem Game angemacht werden ^^
Da will ich raiden, Inis oder PvP machen und nicht rumflirten,
deshalb mach ich mir (meistens) männliche Chars 
Und im TS ist oftmals "leider" mein Mikro kaputt


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (10. November 2010)

Nike3676 schrieb:


> Ich bin eine Frau und spiele Wow, leite eine recht erfolgreiche Gilde und durfte mir schon des Öfteren anhören, wenn auch im Spass,
> das Frauen "bevorzugt" werden, bzw. es einfacher haben als Männer.
> Sei es in Situationen wo man Hilfe braucht oder einfach wenn es um Fehler geht die man z.b. in ner Rndgrp macht.
> Es wird gesagt: Frauen werden dafür nicht so sehr zur Verantwortung gezogen oder angemault wie Männer.



Ich würde mich mit einem ausfallenden Ton gegenüber einer Frau wohl etwas eher zurückhalten, weil meine Mutter mir
beigebracht hat, Frauen gegenüber respektvoll zu sein (Männer werden, wenn sie doof sind, verhauen. Das musste ich 
zum Glück noch nicht beweisen).

Zum anderen sind die meisten Frauen besser erzogen. Kommt eine Frau in den Raum steigt das "Niveau" gleich um ein 
paar Fingerbreit.


----------



## Mäuserich (10. November 2010)

Esda schrieb:


> WoOt? Ich kenn außer mir nur eine Einzige und 6 Männer, die Taurinnen spielen. Seltsame Verteilung


Von den Taurinnin (neben meinem eigenem Kuhstall) bei denen ich sicher das Spielergeschlecht kenne handelt es sich meist um Frauen, Quote 70/30 würd ich sagen.

Mir ist allerdings aufgefallen, das "jüngere" Frauen (bis ca. 30) eher das niedliche Schema (Blutelfe, Dreainai, Mensch) bevorzugen und die "reiferen" Frauen auch gerne mal was taffes miemen (Taurin, Zwergin, bedingt auch Troll oder Untote).


----------



## Kenaga (10. November 2010)

Hmm, das klingt alles sehr durchwachsen hier^^
 Da ich aus physischen Gründen hier aus erster Hand mitreden kann/darf würde ich auch gern ein paar meiner Erfahrungen, aus mittlerweile fast 2 Jahren Spielzeit, berichten ;-)


 Also,
 Frauen werden, wenn „geoutet", definitiv anders behandelt.
 Daran gibt es auch nichts auszusetzen, da alles andere Gleichmacherei wäre.
 Jedoch gibt es einige Arten von diesem „anders behandelt werden", die eigentlich nie gemocht werden.

 In diesem Zusammenhang erlebte ich, besonders als ich noch nicht soviel Ahnung vom Spiel und deren Gebräuche hatte:
 a) sehr auffällige Übervorteilung bei Raids – z.B. Jeder Gegenstand aus dem Loot, den niemand brauchte bekam ich, kommentarlos vom Plündermeister, zugesteckt. Teilweise wurde auch nach jeder zweiten Trashgruppe im Teampeak gefragt, ob es weitergehen kann…
 b) Annäherungsversuche ganz seltsamer Art und Weise durch Flüstergespräche während der Raids
 c) Maximale Vorurteile, die man im Spiel/Teamspeak mitbekommt. z.B. „Frauen können in WoW eh nur heilen, oder zum Barbier rennen" Wenn man das anspricht verstricken sich die meisten dann in Widersprüche „Es gibt ja auch Ausnahmen…", "Das war nicht so gemeint…"

 So, das waren meine negativen Highlights.

 Dazu gilt es zu sagen, dass ich in dieser Zeit wirklich wenig Ahnung vom Spiel hatte, jedoch tatkräftig zu Hause von meinem Freund unterstützt wurde und somit eigentlich immer wusste, was es wie zu tun gab. Auch waren diese Sachen nicht an der Tagesordnung, jedoch haben sie sich sehr gut eingeprägt.



 Nachdem mir das dann alles etwas zuviel wurde habe ich mich mal auf meinen Hosenboden gesetzt und Ursachenforschung betrieben.
 Hmm woran könnte das (in meinem Fall!) liegen?! Die Ergebnisse waren genauso erstaunlich wie simpel, ebenso die Änderung damit man in Ruhe spielen kann.

In meinem Fall lag es an:
 - Der klassischen Erwartungshaltung, dass Frauen schlechter Spielen
 -->Deshalb habe ich noch mal dieselbe Klasse komplett neu angefangen und ohne jegliche Hilfe auf 80 gespielt. Das hat mir in Sachen Spielweise und Klassenverständnis sehr geholfen
 - Das spielerische Umfeld / die Kontakte. Ich habe damals geglaubt, nur wer viel macht erlebt auch viel vom Spiel.
 --> Aus diesem Grund habe ich viele alte Kontakte zu anderen Spielern abgebrochen und mich erst einmal schlau gemacht, was für mich eine angenehme Spielweise wäre.

 So entschied ich mich dafür den neuen Charakter auf einem RP-Server zu machen und wesentlich passiver bei der Kontaktfindung (für das Spiel!) zu sein.

 Mein Fazit lautet:
 Jede Frau (so wie ich auch), die sich ungerecht behandelt fühlt, egal wie, muss sich selbst dafür engagieren, dass sich daran etwas ändert.
 Ich persönlich habe mein spielerisches Glück in einer Gilde, auf dem RP-Server, gefunden, die sich aus einer kleinen RP-Gilde zu einer gut laufenden Raidgilde mit Rp-Tradition entwickelte. Ich glaube auch, dass ich bei weitem nicht die einzige bin, die so denkt, da bei und der Frauenanteil so um die 30% liegt, bei 150 Accounts :-D


 Ansonsten noch ein Kommentar zu diesem T.bonus:
 Das es diesen gibt steht außer Frage. Wer es allerdings nötig hat diesen in einem Spiel(!), naja eigentlich egal wo, ausspielen zu müssen – diese Personen haben dann andere Probleme, als sich über eine gerechte Behandlung zu beschweren, aber das ist nur meine Meinung. Ich glaube da eher, dass es im Spiel so möglich ist ein unförmiges A-Cup zu „vermarkten" *g*


 Wer bis hierher durchgehalten hat zu lesen, darf mich gern im Spiel anschreiben und wird dann goldtechnisch angemessen honoriert :-P
 Ich wünsche euch einen schönen Tag.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen, Kenaga.

 PS: Seit ich auf diesem RP-Server bin habe ich keine der o.g. Probleme. Ich bin auch viel seltener auf einem Teamspeakserver und rede nur wenn keine Unbekannten Spieler dabei sind, dafür schreibe ich jetzt viel viel mehr.
Die Konsequenz des Serverwechselns war aber, dass mit meinem Hauptcharakter nicht mehr mit meinem Freund spielen kann, aber dafür gibt es ja genug Zeit außerhalb des Spiels^^.


----------



## Erdbeertörtchen (10. November 2010)

Ascanius schrieb:


> Find es immer ziemlich lustig, wenn ich mal Random raiden gehe.
> 
> - Werde invited
> - Gehe ins TS, begrüße alle mit einem "Abend", "Hallo" - wie auch immer
> ...



Ja, genau das kenne ich auch. -.- Ich finde es absolut nervig, wenn man nur einen Piep im TS sagt und direkt kommen irgendwelche dummen Kommentare oder Baggereien. Gerne auch per Wisper.... Wie viele andere Leidensgenossinen hab ich auch aufgehört im TS zu sprechen, sogar teilweise in Gildenraids, bzw da sage ich so wenig wie möglich, da ich in meiner letzten Gilde auch nicht vor ätzenden "Ich bin dein Fürst der Finsternis rrrrr" Kommentaren geschützt war. Nur wusst ich damals halt auch was für Menschen hinter diesen Kommentaren stecken.  Und es war manchmal echt das volle Klischee.^^
Aber nun mal genauer zum Thema: Ich finde, es ist ein zweischneidiges Schwert. Einerseits werden wir in Raids, Gildenraids manchmal auch, aber das ist nicht die Regel, oder bei sonstigen Dingen, wo man Fehler machen kann, sicherlich sanfter angepackt. ABER genau diese Behandlung macht es uns ja schwerer uns zu beweisen. Diese Frauen-machen-halt-fehler-aber-die-dürfen-das-Einstellung bewirkt halt, das oft gedacht wird Frauen bekommen es nicht gebacken, aber man will ja nicht dass sie weinen o.ä. Wie soll man so zeigen, dass wir genauso gut Heilen/Tanken/Schaden machen können wie der Rest? Und seien wir ehrlich, wir alle kennen genug Frauen, deren virtueller Penis um einiges länger ist, als der der Imba-Ober-Machos? 
Und ich finde, Frauen als Gilden- oder Raidleiter meistens um einiges angenehmer. Bei Fehlern wird durchgegriffen, aber nicht im Stile meines alten RL, der uns nach einem Wipe im TS dermaßen zusammenbrüllte und uns am liebsten alle standrechtlich erschossen hätte.^^ Und meine jetzige Gilden- und Raidleiterin macht die Sache einfach nur Top.  *Ganz viele Grüße nach Anub schickt* :> Ich würde sagen in WoW-Führungspositionen kann man uns als hart aber herzlich bezeichnen. 
Jedenfalls meine persönliche Konsequenz ist: Frauen werden zwar sanfter angepackt aber deswegen oft einfach nur belächelt und viele nehmen die Erwartungshaltung an: Sie kann ja eh nix, aber sie klingt so süß, da isses scheißegal was sie macht. Und wenn wir am Ende doch ziemlich gut sind klappen erstmal diverse Kinnladen runter. Jedenfalls meine Erfahrung.
Randomraids(welche denk ich mal den meisten Damen gründlich vermiest wurden) und Bevorzugung auf Grund von sekundären Geschlechtsmerkmalen aka Brüsten: Nein Danke!

Emanzipierte Grüße


----------



## Aske333 (10. November 2010)

Kenaga schrieb:


> Wer bis hierher durchgehalten hat zu lesen, darf mich gern im Spiel anschreiben und wird dann goldtechnisch angemessen honoriert :-P



Welcher Server? Wie heisst Dein Char? Wie alt bist Du? Hast Du nen Freund? Hast Du nen Bild?


----------



## Technocrat (10. November 2010)

Nike3676 schrieb:


> Oder ist das wirklich so?
> Was meint ihr?


Beim Spielen kommt es gelegentlich vor das es einem leichter gemacht wird, aber als Ausgleich muß man hinnehemen, das man öfter mal angemacht wird. Hält sich also in etwa die Waage, würde ich sagen.


----------



## Lintflas (10. November 2010)

Also meiner Meinung nach haben es Frauen schon etwas leichter, aber das finde ich auch gut so.
Es gibt nun mal weniger Frauen, und da können wir Herren durchaus mal ein wenig höflicher sein.

Wer allerdings glaubt, dass Frauen weniger drauf haben, der hat keinen Plan.
Fast alle Frauen die ich in WoW kenne sind absolute Pro-Gamer.


----------



## Masterio (10. November 2010)

Nike3676 schrieb:


> Guten Morgen..
> 
> Ich bin eine Frau und spiele Wow, leite eine recht erfolgreiche Gilde und durfte mir schon des Öfteren anhören, wenn auch im Spass,
> das Frauen "bevorzugt" werden, bzw. es einfacher haben als Männer.



männer? looooooooooool, das sind irgendwelche notgeilen kiddies...


----------



## Super PePe (10. November 2010)

Nike3676 schrieb:


> Guten Morgen..
> 
> mir brennt eine Frage schon etwas länger unter den Nägeln..
> Ich bin eine Frau und spiele Wow, leite eine recht erfolgreiche Gilde und durfte mir schon des Öfteren anhören, wenn auch im Spass,
> ...



JA! ist so!
ich nehme auch immer eine Frau im Raid mit, weil die Loottabelle dann eindeutig besser ist. Frauen haben mehr Mounts, mehr Pets, mehr Schuhe, mehr lila. Die Fakten sind hier eineindeutig, newahr!?


----------



## Tarienna (10. November 2010)

Also ich kann aus meiner Erfahrung als weiblicher Spieler (spiele seit Sep 2005) sagen, dass es sehr unterschiedlich war. In meinem Classic Raid, waren wir zwar nicht direkt bevorteilt, aber doch stark chauffiert worden. In BC bin ich zu einer "Pro Raid Gilde" gewechselt und da gab es ebenfalls keine direkten Vorteile (wir mußten ebenso Leistung bringen wie die Herren).

Wo es mir stark auffällt, dass sich meine männlichen Mitspieler etwas seltsam aufführen, ist in Randomgruppen / Raid, wie z.B. das verstärkte Aufkommen von dummen Sprüchen,... aber auch das passen für die "Dame". 

Vielleicht bin ich aber auch immer von den schlimmsten Vorurteilen / bzw massiven Bevorzugungen verschont geblieben, da ich mich bis auf mit meinem Raidchar in einer Gilde bewege, 
die ausschließlich aus persönlichen Freunden zusammensetzt. 

VG Tari


----------



## Hugo2000 (10. November 2010)

Hmm sobald ich genau weiß, da spielt ne Frau, würd ich jeder Zeit helfen. Ab und zu helf ich auch nem Mann der einfach nen Weiblichen Char spielt. Aber der hat es dann wohl auch nötig. xD


----------



## Surfboy1995 (10. November 2010)

Meiner meinung schon, Ich spiele nur weibliche charaktere und bin in RL männlich. Aber ich geb mich meist auch als Frau aus weil
Ich hab ein kumpel und er frägt ob er in die gilde kann, (er is männlicher char) Sagen sie nein, nur leute mit gs von 5700, er hatte 5650
K mein mage hat gs 5600 und da frag ich: Kann ich in eure gilde pls? Bin in RL eine frau, da sagten sie: Natürlich.
Nun also ich finde schon das frauen mehr bevorzugt werden.

Ps: Bei ernsten situationen Wie beim Raid oder mit richtigen freunden sage ich dann auch das ich ein junge bin


----------



## Masterio (10. November 2010)

Hugo2000 schrieb:


> Hmm sobald ich genau weiß, da spielt ne Frau, würd ich jeder Zeit helfen. Ab und zu helf ich auch nem Mann der einfach nen Weiblichen Char spielt. Aber der hat es dann wohl auch nötig. xD



genau wie du...^^


----------



## Super PePe (10. November 2010)

Masterio schrieb:


> genau wie du...^^



Nun ja ihr 2 Jungs. Wer hat es wohl nötig? 
Wenn ihr eine Frau ins Bett bringen wollt, ist das jedenfalls der absolut falsche Weg.


----------



## pirmin93 (10. November 2010)

Ich bin kein Fan von Frauen in meinen Gilden in WoW.
Die meisten Gildenleader sind schwanzfixierte Trottel, auch wenn sie sonst ok sind.
Sie bevorzugen Frauen weil sie denken, eien Frau (meist verheiratet) aus WoW würde jemals mit ihnen schlafen, wenn sie ihr alle Vorteile einräumen.
Ich wurde sogar aus meienr ehemaligen Raidgilde in BC gekickt nachdem wir endlich teils T6 geschafft haben, nachdem wir ewig zusammen gespielt haben,
weil ich mich mit ner Frau in der Gilde gezofft hab, jeder der mich verteidigt hat, wurde ebenso gekickt.
Find nur ich das seltsam?


----------



## Andoral1990 (10. November 2010)

jop ham se... kenne einige beispiele dazu... irgendwie brennt vielen kerlen bei der kombination titten und wow die sicherung durch.


----------



## Vesber (10. November 2010)

Kotnik schrieb:


> Uff..Ich liebe Aussagen wie "Frauen sind von Haus aus".
> 
> ...
> 
> Ich finds übrigens mindestens genauso sexistisch und diskriminierend, zu behaupten Frauen seien besser für irgendwelche Führungsaufgaben befähigt, weil sie ja soo einfühlungsbegabt sind. So ein Quatsch. Frauen sind da von Haus aus genauso gut oder schlecht für geeignet wie MÄnner. Ich kenn genauso viele webliche unempathische Klötze wie männliche.



Danke.

Hast n Fanboy!


----------



## lord just (10. November 2010)

Pariktus schrieb:


> ehm im rl haben frauen es eigendlich schwärer wenn man allein das berufsleben ansieht. wenn ne frau keinen gerade (typ weiblichen) job hat , hat sie ein hartes leben frauen in männer jobs werden oft gemopt haben viel viel weniger chacen auf einen aufstieg usw...
> 
> im spiel ja da haben frauen es einfacher weill nun ja es gibt sie zu sellten oder so ka ich konnte es schon oft beobachten das frauen in unserm raid bevorzugt wurden^^



naja es kommt immer darauf an welchen bereich man sich anschaut. im moment haben die männer die macht in allen bereichen (selbst im bereich mode sind es männer die entscheiden was in und was out ist) und männer betrachten einfach frauen als schwächer (beschützerinstinkt). in einigen bereichen bringt das einer frau vorteile wie z.b. das man frauen in der schule bessere noten gibt oder aber auch fehler schneller verzeiht, weil männer eben der ansicht sind, dass frauen es eben nicht besser können. das bringt uns aber auch direkt zur schattenseite dieses denkens. weil männer denken, dass frauen schlechter sind als männer, werden dementsprechend männer für führungspositionen bevorzugt und frauen die vielleicht besser für den job qualifiziert wären haben dann das nachsehen.

wie gesagt kommt es eben auf die situation an ob frauen bevorzugt werden oder nicht und das liegt einfach an den instinkten der männer die man nicht ändern kann und daher müssen frauen öfters zeigen, dass sie für führungspositionen (z.b. raidleitung) geeignet sind und wenn sie dann in dieser position fehler machen, dann greifen wieder die instinkte ein und verzeihen einer frau auch mal nen großen fehler.


----------



## Tarienna (10. November 2010)

pirmin93 schrieb:


> Ich bin kein Fan von Frauen in meinen Gilden in WoW.
> Die meisten Gildenleader sind schwanzfixierte Trottel, auch wenn sie sonst ok sind.
> Sie bevorzugen Frauen weil sie denken, eien Frau (meist verheiratet) aus WoW würde jemals mit ihnen schlafen, wenn sie ihr alle Vorteile einräumen.
> Ich wurde sogar aus meienr ehemaligen Raidgilde in BC gekickt nachdem wir endlich teils T6 geschafft haben, nachdem wir ewig zusammen gespielt haben,
> ...



Und das ist jetzt die Schuld der Frauen, dass deine Gildenmeister so drauf sind?^^ Und ebenso kannst du mir nicht verkaufen, dass du nur gekickt wurdest weil du dich
mit einer Frau gezofft hast? Wer weiß was da sonst noch so vorgefallen ist....


----------



## ogrim888 (10. November 2010)

Ich denke, dass es je nach Situation immer anders ist.

In manchen Situationen haben es Frauen leichter bzw. werden bevorzugt und manchen halt eben Männer...

Mfg


----------



## Ohrensammler (10. November 2010)

Ich denke Frauen, von denem man tatsächlich weiss, dass es solche welche sind, haben in einer von Teenagertestesteron geschwängerten Raidatmosphäre schon ein wenig ein Bonus.
Ich meine, wo hat man denn als Kellerkind sonst schon die Möglichkeit, seine Traumfrau aufzureissen, wenn nicht in einem gepflegten Raidchat.
Wobei ich mich dabei im Wesentlichen auf Random Raids beziehe.

In Stammraids wird dieser Bonus sicherlich schnell verfliegen und das spielerische Können im Mittelpunkt stehen.
Da spielt die Anzahl und Kombination von Chromosomen eher keine Rolle mehr.




P.S.

Ganz Egomane der ich bin verlinke ich mal meinen eignenen uralten Thread, der das Thema am Rande schrammt.

Wie lerne ich eine Frau in WOW kennen.


----------



## WotanGOP (10. November 2010)

Super schrieb:


> Wenn ihr eine Frau ins Bett bringen wollt, ist das jedenfalls der absolut falsche Weg.


Bist du sicher? Verdammt!


----------



## bakkax (10. November 2010)

Also ich habe es auch schon erlebt, dass Frauen zuvorkommender behandelt wurden.

Allerdings verhält es sich nunmal, so dass eine Frau schon durch ihre Anwensenheit 
den Umgangston positiv beeinflusst. Es ist nunmal so dass jemand der ständig herumbölkt
sich nciht die Blöße geben ill zu einer Frau nett zu sein und zu Männern grantig. 

Ich habe es auch erlebt dass Frauen in Raids mitgenommen wurden, obgleich ihre Leistung eher 
schlecht waren ... 

Es kommt auch vor dass ich in nem Raid bin wo eine Frau schwach tankt,
 und davon erzählt wieviel sie getrunken hat , in welcher Farbe sie ihre Fingernägel lackiert hat, und die 
ständig mit dem Raidlead flirtet.

Aber das ist halt nicht der übliche Eindruck von Frauen in Raids. 

Auf der anderen Seite gibt es Frauen die meinen sich gegenüber männlichen Spielern behaupten
zu müssen und einen besonderen Ehrgeiz an den Tag legen - diese sind dann meist auch sehr gute Spielerinnen

Bin nun in einer Fungilde mit Frau als Gildenmeister, Raidlead und Tank, und es klappt sehr gut

Davor war ich in einer Raidgilde mit einer Frau als Gildenmeisterin und Raidlead und das lief ebenfalls gut.


----------



## Piggy D. (10. November 2010)

ja, frauen werden bevorzugt.
die maenner hier, und die, die es werden wollen, haben sicher mal einen niveauanstieg im einer gildeninternen gruppe oder im ts erlebt, wenn eine frau beitritt.
ich denke auch, dass frauen vorteile haben in sachen hilfe.


----------



## Snagard (10. November 2010)

naja ich find schon iwie
ZB wird nem schlechteren weiblichen spieler eher weniger gesagt dass er sich doch bitte verpissen soll oder nich mitraiden kann weil sie zu schlecht is ^^


----------



## Mazz (10. November 2010)

Also mir ist mal aufgefallen, dass die Behandlung der Spielerin immer von ihrem Charakter (nicht Char) abhängt:

1. Die Aggro-tussi. Sie ist sowas von agressiv, dass du dich nicht traust was zu sagen, weil sie dir sonst die Augen auskratzt. Sie motzt und geifert immer über andere rum damit ihre eigenen Fehler nicht erörtert werden.
-> keine Sau sagt was, weil man irgendwie Angst vor ihr hat. Aber wenn sie weg ist, geht das große Geläster los und der Vermerk, dass man sie nie nie wieder mitnimmt. Doch leider ist sie die Perle (sie bezeichnet sich selbst so) von voll dem geilen Obertank/- heiler, den man umbedingt braucht. 

2. Das süße Mäusschen. Sie ist ja sowas von niedlich und süß und knuffig und überhaupt. Sie könnte deine kleine Schwester sein. Oder die kleine Schwester deines Kumpels, die du schon immer niedlich fandest. Wie ein Hundewelpe. Sie kriegt nichts auf die Reihe, aber das ist ja egal. Sie ist ja soooo knuffig. Sie erleuchtet unsere Herzen und Seelen mit ihrer süßen und lieblichen Stimme. 
-> (Fast) alle sind begeistert von ihr, weil sie dem kalten und herzlosen WoW-Raid-Alltag sowas wie Wärme verleiht. Sie wird unterstützt und mit Items zugebombt, weil sie lernt es sicher noch und wird dann bestimmt irgendwann mal besser. Und wenn sie nicht besser wird, erinnert sie sich bestimmt daran, wie nett ICH zu ihr war und ruft mich irgendwann mal an um sich mit mir zu treffen.

3. Das Mannsweib. Es ist ihr scheiß egal, ob wer der Spieler hinter dem Char ist. Hauptsache der Raid kommt weiter. "Diskutier nicht mit mir rum sondern erledig deinen Job", sind Aussprüche die wie Zensurstreifen auf einem Pin-up-Kalender reinknallen. Sie zeigt ihre feminine Seite nicht. Man darf sie nicht mit der Aggro-tussi verwechseln, denn sie kann ihren Char spielen, spielt meistens ohne männlichen Begleiter und schreit nicht einfach Leute an. Ihr Geschlecht wird nicht besprochen, wenn es einer anspricht, gibts ein kurzes "HDF" und weiter gehts.
-> irgendwie suspekt. Sie zwar eine Frau, aber gibt sich mehr wie ein Mann. Irgendwie.. "spielt sie nicht schlecht für eine Frau".

4. Die Schweigsame. Du weißt, sie ist da. Sie redet zwar nicht mit dir, aber sie ist im Ts und kann dich hören. Sie beherrscht ihre Klasse (meistens Heiler) ganz gut. Verteilt Heilung und Wiederbelebungen und sagt.. nichts. Auch nicht, wenn ihr wegen einem Trottel schon 4 mal an dem selben non-elite-trash gewipet seid, sagt sie nichts. (Aber sie schreibt andere Frauen an und lästert mir ihnen über dich. HAHAHA. Sie ärgert sich insgeheim, sagt aber nichts, weil sie Angst davor hat, sich behaupten zu müssen)
-> Ist das wer? Hat die überhaupt ihre Kopfhörer an? Kann die überhaupt deutsch? Tja.. ignorier ich sie halt. (nicht die ignor-funktion). (Wenn du zu denen gehörst, die von ihr angewhispert wird, denkst du dir nur "Machs Maul auf und sag dem Raid was dich stört."


Das schlimme an der Sache ist eigentlich nicht, wie die Männer reagieren, sondern wie die Frauen sich darstellen. Es gibt bestimmt noch mehr "Typen", aber das würde sicher den Rahmen sprengen.

Auch wenn ich meine weibliche Seite nicht verleugne, lass ich mich noch lange nicht deswegen anmachen. 
Es ist interessiert mich nicht, ob mein gegenüber Männlein oder Weiblein ist. Und wenn er/sie scheiße baut, wird die Person genau so angeschnauzt wie jeder andere auch. Und wenn jemand meint mich wegen meiner süßen (wobei die nicht mal süß ist O_o) Stimme angraben zu müssen, sag ich ihm meistens, dass er die Klappe halten und sich auf seine Aufgabe konzentieren soll. Und auch Kommentare wie, "nicht schlecht für ne Frau" antworte ich meistens, dass ich sowieso dickere Eier als der mir gegenüber hab. Dann gibts ein kurz *lol* von ihm und Ruhe ist. Wenn sowas passiert, passiert es nur einmal pro Raid. Weil wer will sich ne verbale Klatsche abholen, die der Vordermann schon bekommen hat? ^^

Lg Mazz

Edit: Rechtschreibfehler entfernt


----------



## bluewhiteangel (10. November 2010)

Frauen sind Zicken. 
Frauen haben keinen Penis. 

Das sind Sachen, womit Mann in Wow schwer zu kämpfen hat, wenn der E-Penis einer Frau größer als der eigene ist. Wenn dann auch noch konstruktive Kritik an ihm *hüstel* nein Tschuldigung Gezicke dazukommt, is ganz vorbei...

Wenn man sich als Weiblein nicht als kleines Dummerchen tarnt, welches sich gern Loot und andere Sachen in den Allerwertesten schieben lässt, hat mans oft wirklich schwer. Ok, ich gebs zu...Manche Männer geben sich echt Mühe.


----------



## Crywalda (10. November 2010)

Moinsen,

als "alte Häsin" muss ich mal meinen Senf dazugeben:

Frauen haben es schwerer ... weil:

1. Es tierisch nervt, wenn einem andauernd ungefragt etwas erklärt wird, was man schon lange selber weiß.
2. Die Bosserklärungen für Frauen wiederholt werden.
3. Jeder Testosteron-Junkie meint, er müsse dumme Sprüche, dusselige Anmachen usw. von sich geben.
4. Die Aufschreie im TS unsere Ohren NICHT umschmeicheln.
5. Wir Frauen keine Ersatzmütter sind.
6. Wir auch keine Ersatzbefriedigungspuppen für WoW-süchtige, lebens- und liebesunfähige Spieler sind.

Die Liste lässt sich fortsetzen bis hin zum Extrem-Mobbing (aus eigener Erfahrung, gezwungener Maßen Serverwechsel, Charnamen neu etc.)

Trotzdem macht mir WoW (auch in meinem fortgeschrittenen Frauenalter) Spaß

Be blessed!


----------



## Aske333 (10. November 2010)

Crywalda schrieb:


> Moinsen,
> 
> als "alte Häsin" muss ich mal meinen Senf dazugeben:
> 
> ...



1. dann sagt man das.
2. dann sagt man das.
3. dann flamed man ihn.
4. Kopfhörer leiser

Das Problem liegt also nicht bei der Behandlung von Frauen im Allgemeinen, sondern bei Dir selbst. Und ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht, daß Bosstaktikten nur aus einem Grund wieder und wieder und wieder erklärt werden: Manche Leute kapieren es einfach nicht :-)


----------



## str8fromthaNebula (10. November 2010)

also wenn rein um ingame geht, dann würd ich sagen gibt keinen unterschied ausser man will einen finden .... wie oft ich schon erlebt hab das n männlicher char der richtgi gut spielt eigentlich ne frau is oder nen weiblicher char der eigentlich n mann is...wieviel raids schon von frauen geleitet wurden oder in arena gut waren , würd ich meinen die frauen spielen genauso gut aber haben es leichter die ganzen kleine buben einzuwickeln ^^ hab da schon gesehen wie leute wegen paar ts gesprächen für die damenwelt rufe mounts oder dailys gefarmt haben wo die on gekommen sind und sich selber schon gewundert haben 

ok nachdem ich den beitrag über dem über mir lese muss ich wohl sagen den part hab ich ganz vergessen  wie geil die liste kommt gut wenn ich da an den daily farmer denke haha das macht es noch besser die hat den danach abgeschoßen weil er anfing sich sowas wie zu verlieben obwohl sie nur nett war...^^ so geil weil manche wowler einfach von 13 an zocken sind jetz 19 und saßen ihre jugend vorm rechner kein bezug zu frauen usw können das nicht einordnen


----------



## Aske333 (10. November 2010)

str8fromthaNebula schrieb:


> ^^ so geil weil manche wowler einfach von 13 an zocken sind jetz 19 und saßen ihre jugend vorm rechner kein bezug zu frauen usw können das nicht einordnen



Darüber habe ich noch gar nicht nachgedacht. Sehr interessante These und wahrscheinlich viel Wahres drin.


----------



## PantheonX (10. November 2010)

unsere gilde besteht zu ca 50% aus den damen der schöpfung
ich merk kein unterschied
ich denk mir aber mal, dass das entweder gewöhnungssache oder ne subjektive einschätzung is
wenn ich mal wo anderes mitraide und es sind frauen anwesend, wird das auch nur zur kenntnis genommen
und anders als kerle werden die dann auch nich von mir behandelt, zumindest nicht wissendlich


----------



## str8fromthaNebula (10. November 2010)

Aske333 schrieb:


> Darüber habe ich noch gar nicht nachgedacht. Sehr interessante These und wahrscheinlich viel Wahres drin.



bei frauen gibs nur eine möglichkeit learning by doing umso weniger real kontakt umso weniger ahnung ob nun freundschaftlich oder c.harper stil darum gehts mir nun nich und ts gerede zählt schonmal gar nich wenn man schonmal das glück hatte in bestimmten bereichen hallo zu sagen und wer wegen dem ts anfängt im kasten zu springen da kannst zu 110% von ausgehen der hatte vorher nur frauen aufm monitor.. trotzallem gehts am thema vorbei und da bleib ich dabei frauen haben es nur in bestimmten bereichen leichter aber schwerer auf grund des frau sein denk ich nich ,ausser sie stört sich an dem pubertären gerede spieltechnisch seh ich kein unterschied


----------



## Staypuft (10. November 2010)

ich denke mal es liegt nur daran...

sobald männliche wow spieler mitbekommen das ne frau im raid oder in ner gruppe is, benehmen sie sich wie hinrlose zombies....immer nen dummen anmachspruch parat oder sonst was...

dann wird alles getan um sich bei der frau einzuschmleimen und ihr helfen oder sachen verzeihen

an dem liegts und an nix anderem...nur daran das MANN sobald er merkt es spielt ne frau, mit seinem kleinen kumpel denkt und net mehr mim kopf....



soo...damit war das auch geschwätzt...


----------



## Der dunkle Prinz (10. November 2010)

Das beste was man machen kann ist, die Frauen auf /ignor zu setzen und im Ts zu muten.


----------



## Darkblood-666 (10. November 2010)

Ich kann nur von mir selbst ausgehen und muss zugeben dass ich da von Frau zu Frau unterschiedlich agiere. 
Es gibt eben solche und solche Frauen, die eine scheint in jeglicher Hinsicht mit dem Spiel klar zu kommen während die andere eher einen unsicheren Eindruck macht. Dementsprechend unterschiedlich kommt dann auch mein Helferinstinkt zum tragen.

Auch behandle ich Frauen je nachdem wie sie sich verhalten. Wenn eine Frau sich in den Vordergrund drängt dann spiel ich da je nach sympathie auch mit und eine Frau die sich ruhig verhält lass ich auch in Ruhe.

Im Prinzip hat es eine Frau bei mir leichter da ich ihr die Wahl der Waffen(Kommunikationsform) überlasse.

Ausnutzen lass ich mich jedoch nicht.


----------



## bakkax (10. November 2010)

Ich setz mal den frustrierten Prinzen auf /ignore und mute ihn im TS


----------



## Esda (10. November 2010)

str8fromthaNebula schrieb:


> so geil weil manche wowler einfach von 13 an zocken sind jetz 19 und saßen ihre jugend vorm rechner kein bezug zu frauen usw können das nicht einordnen



Aber, wenn wir mal ehrlich sind, ist das auch gerne mal der Grund dafür, dass Männer besser spielen als Frauen. 


Und nebenbei: es gibt auch die Testosteron-Weibchen. So dumme Tussis, die jeden alpha-Typen in WoW angraben müssen. 
Da gibts dann generell
a) die mehr oder minder Gutaussehenden, die dann Fotos über Fotos im Gildenforum posten, meistens von sich selbst von schräg oben mit dem Handy fotografiert in einer superduper knuddligen Pose und/oder mit Schmollmund und/oder Bikini und 
b) die... Mädels, die genau wissen, warum sie kein Foto von sich posten und lieber nur zuckrig im TS rumquieken. 

Die 'Ladies' sind dann aufdringlich und verspielt bis aggressiv, sehr präsent im Gildenchat und haben den halben Server auf der Freundesliste. Meistens sind zwei bis drei Exfreunde auf dem Server zu finden. Zusätzlich kommt bei Typ a eine gewisse Tendenz dazu, sich über andere Mädels gutmütig-herablassend zu äußern. 'Die ist ja eigentlich schon hübsch, aber... BLA'
(ich krieg das am Rande mit, da ich - außer bei richtig schlimmen Fällen von Stutenbissigkeit - als Frau ignoriert werde. Ich selber mag nur dumme Sexwitze.)

Das Angeiern erlebe ich häufiger bei meinem Freund, der eine ausgesprochen angenehme Stimme im TS und ein, naja... einnehmendes ist nicht das völlig korrekte Wort... sagen wir mal ALPHA-Wesen hat. Da fliegen viele Mädels drauf, zusätzlich dazu, dass er ein guter Spieler und Offi in einer guten Gilde ist. Er berichtet mir dann gern amüsiert von diversen Versuchen mit Zitat.


----------



## Staypuft (10. November 2010)

Esda schrieb:


> Und nebenbei: es gibt auch die Testosteron-Weibchen. So dumme Tussis, die jeden alpha-Typen in WoW angraben müssen.
> Da gibts dann generell
> a) die mehr oder minder Gutaussehenden, die dann Fotos über Fotos im Gildenforum posten, meistens von sich selbst von schräg oben mit dem Handy fotografiert in einer superduper knuddligen Pose und/oder mit Schmollmund und/oder Bikini und


----------



## Aske333 (10. November 2010)

Esda schrieb:


> Das Angeiern erlebe ich häufiger bei meinem Freund, der eine ausgesprochen angenehme Stimme im TS und ein, naja... einnehmendes ist nicht das völlig korrekte Wort... sagen wir mal ALPHA-Wesen hat. Da fliegen viele Mädels drauf, zusätzlich dazu, dass er ein guter Spieler und Offi in einer guten Gilde ist. Er berichtet mir dann gern amüsiert von diversen Versuchen mit Zitat.



Wer findet die Ironie :-)


----------



## Captn.Pwn (10. November 2010)

ich bevorzuge es weibliche chars zu spielen und ich weiß auch warum 



Esda schrieb:


> a) die mehr oder minder Gutaussehenden, die dann Fotos über Fotos im Gildenforum posten, meistens von sich selbst von schräg oben mit dem Handy fotografiert in einer superduper knuddligen Pose und/oder mit Schmollmund und/oder Bikini und
> b) die... Mädels, die genau wissen, warum sie kein Foto von sich posten und lieber nur zuckrig im TS rumquieken.



erst hab ich gelacht und im nächsten augenblick: "moment das ist ja wirklich so"


----------



## Schlumpfgermane (10. November 2010)

Um mein Fazit vorweg zu nehmen:
Ja.

Begründung:

Ich war in 5 Jahren WoW in 3 Gilden (in 2 davon hab ich je einen Mainchar aktuell).
In all der Zeit bleibts nicht aus, dass einem auch Frauen im Spiel über den Weg laufen.
Davon hatten einige Skill, andere nicht.
*Die, die wirklich was konnten, mit denen wars schön zu spielen. Nette Gruppen, nicht anders als mit Männern. Alles easy.* *

Die, die absolut nichts draufhatten. Kein Movement, keine Ahnung von Spielmechaniken, keine eigenen Farmergebnisse, keine Verantwortung für eigenes Handeln.
Diesen Ladies wurde der Movement-Krüppel vergeben, wenn mal kein Heal kam, oder sie für 15 Min afk gingen, war das nicht schlimm, gefarmt hat irgend nen Idiot für sie und falls mal ein Wipe auf ihre Kappe ging, gabs immer einen Depp, der meinte, dass es doch nicht ihre Schuld sei.

Von beiden Varianten hab ich mehr als genug gesehen.
Da die skilllosen bevorzugt werden, muss mein Fazit einfach "Ja" sein.

Häufig führt sowas dann auch noch zu Zank innerhalb der Gilde. Gerade, wenn der Mann oder der Freund der betreffenden Frau auch noch in der Gilde ist.
Und was dem Ganzen leider ab und an noch die Krone aufsetzt, ist, dass die schlechtesten Spielerinnen meist auch die schlimmste Nervstimme im TS haben.




*Warum ich das hier markiert hab?
Ganz einfach:
Mein Text liest sich ziemlich negativ und dies ist der einzige kleine winzig, winzig positive Punkt.
Aber es ist auch der wichtigste, denn die meisten Frauen im Spiel, die ich kennengelernt hab, die hatten was drauf.


----------



## Kaffeekannenlooter (10. November 2010)

Kann aus meiner Sicht nur mit Jaein abstimmen, da ich in einer kleinen Gilde mit sehr netten Leuten spiele wo man sich gegenseitig hilft wenn es brennt. Da wird kein Unterschied zwischen Männlein und Weiblein gemacht, sondern eher geschaut bei wem funktioniert das "geben und nehmen"-Prinzip und bei wem nicht. Wer es denn nun schwerer hat ingame, mag ich daher nicht wirklich zu sagen.

Und schwarze Schafe gibt es nun einmal auf beiden Seiten, die WoW gerne als Singlebörse missverstehen und anscheinend lieber Hardmodes auf der Matratze raiden möchten als in Icc etc. 

Der von den meisten Mädels wahrscheinlich als "normaler" Umgang im Spiel angesehen wird, nun den gibts unter rein männlichen Spielern doch meist auch nicht. Obwohl doch eigentlich jeder sich wünscht normal behandelt zu werden, ob männlich oder weiblich, ob ingame oder im wahren Leben. 

Die Gesellschaft holt einen eben auch in den kleinsten Nischen irgendwann wieder ein. 

MfG


----------



## Yokoono12 (10. November 2010)

Das halte ich für quatsch, in einer rnd grp weiß keiner ob du eine Frau oder ein Mann bist. Im Random Raid kann ich auch nicht bestätigen es leichter zu haben. 

Was mir allerdings schon öfter aufgefallen ist, das in meiner Gilde oder auch vorherigen immer wieder Frauen auftauchen die versuchen ihren Tittenbonus auszuspielen. Es ist nicht nur ein Mythos solche personen gibt es wirklich und auch immer wieder Männer die sich darauf nur allzugern einlassen. Im großen und ganzen allerdings finde ich nicht das es Frauen einfacher haben ausser sie legen es direkt drauf an was aber nie lange gut geht.

Ich kenne und Spiele mit einigen Frauen in meiner Gilde die alle ihre Aufgaben gut erledigen und es auch überhaupot nicht nötig haben sich durch irgendwen "aushalten" zu lassen.

Was mir allerdings schon aufgefallen ist, das manche Gilden überhaupt nicht auf weibliche Spieler stehen, eben weil schlechte erfahrungen gemacht wurden und sich wegen denen schon Gilden fast aufgelöst haben.


----------



## Bluebarcode (10. November 2010)

Ich muss leider bemerken dass es im allgemeinen den frauen schon leichter gemacht wird. Andererseits muss ich auch bemerken das mindestens 60-70 der frauen die ich in wow getroffen hab (ts) extrem bescheuert waren im hirn. Deshalb versteh ich es auch net warum das so ist. Viele frauen glauben sie können sich etwas herausnehmen gerade WEIL sie ne frau sind. Gibt aber auch ganz gegenteilige beispiele, die es nicht akzeptieren als frau weniger leisten zu müssen und die im allgemeinen ganz normal sind.


----------



## str8fromthaNebula (10. November 2010)

Esda schrieb:


> Aber, wenn wir mal ehrlich sind, ist das auch gerne mal der Grund dafür, dass Männer besser spielen als Frauen.
> 
> wenn ich ehrlich bin, bin ich dann stolzer nich ganz so gut spieler aber dafür weiß ich genau welche knöpfe man offline drückt und mach mich nich lächerlich weil ich den hechelnden köter spiele... das beispiel von dir passt auch es gibt solche und solche aber ich hab dann trotzdem noch mehr respekt vor ner frau die paar kleine buben für sich ackern lässt als vor nem typ der jeden gehauchten "hallo" nachsteigt... die mädels von denen du redest haben das selbe problem wie die kerle sitzen auch schon zu lange vorm rechner nix anderes


----------



## Shaila (10. November 2010)

Meine Freundin hat es definitiv einfacher in WoW. Ein 100% sicheres JA: Frauen haben es einfacher.


----------



## Esda (10. November 2010)

str8fromthaNebula schrieb:
			
		

> wenn ich ehrlich bin, bin ich dann stolzer nich ganz so gut spieler aber dafür weiß ich genau welche knöpfe man offline drückt und mach mich nich lächerlich weil ich den hechelnden köter spiele... das beispiel von dir passt auch es gibt solche und solche aber ich hab dann trotzdem noch mehr respekt vor ner frau die paar kleine buben für sich ackern lässt als vor nem typ der jeden gehauchten "hallo" nachsteigt... die mädels von denen du redest haben das selbe problem wie die kerle sitzen auch schon zu lange vorm rechner nix anderes



Nur dumm, dass die Buben dann oft nicht checken, dass es entweder keine Frau sondern ein kluger Kerl ist, oder doch eine Frau, die sie aber nicht geschenkt haben wollen ^^




Captn.Pwn schrieb:


> erst hab ich gelacht und im nächsten augenblick: "moment das ist ja wirklich so"



So isses auch ^^


----------



## kræy (10. November 2010)

Nein, alles gleichschwer ... BIS die Frau mal ins TS kommt ...


----------



## bakkax (10. November 2010)

Ich persönlich gehe bei jedem Avatar davon aus, dass es ein Kerl ist.


----------



## Zizzu (10. November 2010)

bakkax schrieb:


> Ich persönlich gehe bei jedem Avatar davon aus, dass es ein Kerl ist.



Ist aufjedenfall von Vorteil, da viele Männer Weibliche Chars spielen


----------



## wolfracht (10. November 2010)

Also ich helf Frauen in WoW auch mal eher gerne, als Männern. Männer fragen halt nicht so nett und wenn dann noch diese Ghettoschrift kommt, dann kann man soeinem sowieso nichtmehr helfen.


----------



## balibo (10. November 2010)

ich bin damals druch meinen Sohn zu wow gekommen und weil er schon eine große Freundesliste und Gilde hatte, war ich halt die *****mama.
Somit war ich also nicht nur Frau, sonder auch ne Wow Oma (bin 52J.) und die *****mama. Brauchte nur piep sagen und alles kam an, kurz mal die ******mama durch DM ziehn, oder Verlies, oder xyz usw.

Das ist nun drei Jahre her und ehrlich ich hab es das erste Jahr ganz schön ausgenutzt, bis WotLK kam und alle auf einem Lvl waren.

Mittlerweile spiele ich eigenständig^^ bin im Spiel die (Vorname) und nicht *nur* die Mutter von iwem.

Zur Umfrage kann ich aus meiner Erfahrung sagen das es Frauen eher schwerer haben, weil sie erst beweisen müssen das sie wissen was sie da für ein *kompiziertes* und wahrscheinlich von Männern erfundenes Spiel spielen.

Aussagen unserer männlichen Mitspieler wie, " Für unsere Mädels! Wir sprechen vom Männerlinks/rechts, hohoho," kann man ja noch als kleinen Joke ansehen, find ich auch nicht schlimm, weil ich selbst erlebe das hier und da auch mal ein Herr namentlich darauf hingewiesen wird.

Wenn aber kommt " ach Mädchen halt die Klappe, nimm dein Healbot und versuch zu heilen" geht mir das schon mächtig auf'n Zwirn.
Jetzt ist es an Frau selbst, lässt sie sich in diese Mäuschenecke drücken oder hat sie den Ar... in der Hose und sagt " Pass auf Jung, ich bin nicht das Blödchen von wow und wenn du geheilt werden willst hörst du gefälligst zu was ich zu sagen habe"

Ein spielbezogerner Mann/Frau Vergleich sieht für mich ungefähr so aus.

Platz 1

Mann: 	RL hat 25 Leute im Griff jede Ansage ist mit Verstand und Ahnung. *Boah was für ein Spieler der ist echt voll imba!!!!!!!!!!*

Frau: RL hat 25 Leute im Griff jede Ansage ist mit Verstand und Ahnung. *Ey die ist gar nicht mal schlecht, eigentlich jaaaa ganz gut ......... für ne Frau echt klasse*

Platz 2

Mann: 	spielt DD macht ohne murren was angsagt wird und ist des eigenständigen Denkens mächtig *ist nett freundlich und fair wird gern mitgenommen weil er zuverlässig ist und weiß worauf es ankommt
*
Frau: 	spielt DD macht ohne murren was angsagt wird und ist des eigenständigen Denkens mächtig *ist nett freundlich und fair wird gern mitgenommen weil sie zuverlässig ist und weiß worauf es ankommt*
*
*Platz 3*

*Mann: 	hmmmm, da fällt mir jetzt nichts ein was typisch männlich für Platz 3 wäre *Würde glaub ich auch nicht oft mitgenommen außer von den rosa Blutelfen die mit Wattebäuschen werfen*

Frau: macht auf Mäuschen sabbelt im TS zuckersüß und endet jeden Satz im Chat mit*ganzliebschau* *Hehe sorry Jungs aber da frag ich mich dann ob eure Finger noch auf der Tastatur sind und mit welchem Köperteil ihr gerade denkt

*Fazit ist also für mich, es ist nicht auszumachen ob nun schwerer oder leichter, es ist eher wie im richtigen Leben und schon seit ewigen Zeiten, das gleiche Spielchen.

Im oberen Bereich müssen Frauen doppelt soviel Können beweisen um für voll genommen zuwerden und den *Stempel Frau* abzulegen.

Im mittleren Bereich würd ich sagen spielen beide auf einem Level

Im unteren Bereich ist ist Frau ganz klar im Vorteil weil halt bei den Herren der Schöpfung das Hirn in ein anderes tieferliegendes Köperteil abrutscht und dieses bei normalen Heteros das Bild Mann nicht verarbeiten kann


----------



## Renox1 (10. November 2010)

Ja ich finde Frauen haben es in WoW leichter. Ich persönlich behandle sie genauso wie Männer. Besonders hasse ich die Sorte, die sich auf das Frauendasein ausruht.


----------



## b3llic95 (10. November 2010)

Es wird ihnen nicht einfacher gemacht weil sie "Frauen" sind, sondern weil sie sich BESSER und HÖFLICHER benehmen, zumindest in der Regel.
Meine Meinung


----------



## PiRho (10. November 2010)

Also Frauen, die vor dem PC sitzten, denke ich habens es schwerer, als männliche Kollegen. Viel zu viele Männliche denken immernoch, dass Frauen nicht so gut im PvE/PvP sind. Ich kann nur aus reichlicher Erfahrung sagen, dass ich den Unterschied nur merke, wenn diese Person in den TS-kommt. Viele Männer erstellen sich weibliche Blutelfinnen, um bessere Chancen zu haben oder das Model 'anregend' finden. Aber sich als Frau durchzusetzten ist schon nicht einfach. Auch das Vorurteil, dass Frauen nur Jäger, Hexenmeister oder maximal Priester speienn können, kann ich nicht bestätigen. Ich habe schon viele Frauen spielen erlebt, die sehr gut Tanken, Heilen, Schaden machen machen können. Im PvP hab ich nicht soviel Ahnung, da ich selten dort auf Frauen treffe, die diesen Zweig des Spieles mögen oder intensiv betreiben. Als weiblicher Charakter hat man es glaub ich einfacher... Wer hat nicht für 5 Gold eine für Horde von geifernden Orcs sein ganzes Equibment ausgezogen???


----------



## SD-Nacla (10. November 2010)

wer im raid permanent an den einfachsten dingen scheitert wird nicht mehr mitgenommen, egal ob mann oder frau. meine kommentare dazu sind in jedem fall gleich (hart, zotisch, usw^^). wobei ich sagen muss dass mich vor allem grundvorraussetzungen die nicht stimmen stören wie zb dauernd afk, dauernd aggro ziehen, wartet konsequent auf nen port von dala nach icc statt den arsch zu bewegen, usw. neu dazu gekommen sind leute die halb blau equippt sich durch icc ziehen lassen wollen. 

ach ja zurück zum thema: bei mir hat jeder die gleiche arschkarte, weil bis mans mir besser beweist hat jeder erst mal gar nix drauf. da bin ich  eher geneigt troll spielern was einzugestehen, weil wer troll spielt ist schon mal cool, und wer cool ist kann wahrscheinlich spielen.^^


----------



## Shaila (10. November 2010)

PiRho schrieb:


> Also Frauen, die vor dem PC sitzten, denke ich habens es schwerer, als männliche Kollegen. Viel zu viele Männliche denken immernoch, dass Frauen nicht so gut im PvE/PvP sind. Ich kann nur aus reichlicher Erfahrung sagen, dass ich den Unterschied nur merke, wenn diese Person in den TS-kommt. Viele Männer erstellen sich weibliche Blutelfinnen, um bessere Chancen zu haben oder das Model 'anregend' finden. *Aber sich als Frau durchzusetzten ist schon nicht einfach.* Auch das Vorurteil, dass Frauen nur Jäger, Hexenmeister oder maximal Priester speienn können, kann ich nicht bestätigen. Ich habe schon viele Frauen spielen erlebt, die sehr gut Tanken, Heilen, Schaden machen machen können. Im PvP hab ich nicht soviel Ahnung, da ich selten dort auf Frauen treffe, die diesen Zweig des Spieles mögen oder intensiv betreiben. Als weiblicher Charakter hat man es glaub ich einfacher... Wer hat nicht für 5 Gold eine für Horde von geifernden Orcs sein ganzes Equibment ausgezogen???



Du müsstest in unserer Gilde sein.


----------



## Traummalerin (10. November 2010)

Meine persönliche Erfahrung und die Zeit haben mir alle Aspekte des Frauen Daseins in einem MMORPG gezeigt.

Ganz zu Beginn von WoW wurde man als Mädel regelrecht angesabbert und bekam sehr schnell Hilfe wenn man nur danach fragte. 
Ich erinner mich auch mit einem Schmunzeln daran als ich meine ersten Raid TS Outings hatte...Erst Funkstille gefolgt von mehreren Wispern "Du hast ja ne schöne Stimme ect.."

In der Heutigen WoW Zeit sehe ich es eher so das Frauen im Normalfall gleich behandelt werden.

Natürlich gibt es auch Gelegenheiten bei denen man sofort dumm angeblöckt wird, wen der Spieler hinter dem Char weiblich ist. Meiner Ansicht nach besonders auffallend im PVP Getümmel und den Zufälligen Dungeongruppen...was sich aber auch nach Tagesform richtet. 
Wenn die Schule vorbei ist oder Schulferien sind steigt die Anzahl der "Frauen gehören hinter den Herd" Sprüche, muß wohl am Alter liegen


----------



## Cysiaron (10. November 2010)

scheißdreck, da gibts bei mir die mutter einer 18jährigen tochter. na klar bagger ich, es ist nicht ernst gemeint, aber sie spielt mit.
wenn ein raid ansteht, dann ist ruhe. sie fährt superguten schaden, wir kommen durch und am ende ists scheißegal ob sie nun mann oder frau ist.
der raidleiter gibt das ziel, sie und ich drücken die richtigen tasten, und noch 23 andere leute. darauf kommts an.


----------



## Quel'naala (10. November 2010)

Ich denke, wir haben es genau so schwer wie Männer. 
Wenn ich im Raid einen Fehler mache ist das eben genau so schlimm wie wenn es ein Mann tut. 

Ich versteh diese Annahme gar nicht, dass Frauen es leichter haben. 
Sie machen genau so viel dps oder hps wie ein Mann, brauchen genau so viel Movement in manchen Encountern und wipen genau so bei 
einem Fehler wie ein Mann. 

Wieso sollte man uns bevorzugen? 
Ich habe sowieso eher mal das Gefühl, dass manche Männer denken Frauen würden schlechter spielen als sie. 
Nich böse gemeint :3


----------



## bakkax (10. November 2010)

balibo schrieb:


> Im oberen Bereich müssen Frauen doppelt soviel Können beweisen um für voll genommen zuwerden und den *Stempel Frau* abzulegen.
> 
> Im mittleren Bereich würd ich sagen spielen beide auf einem Level
> 
> Im unteren Bereich ist ist Frau ganz klar im Vorteil weil halt bei den Herren der Schöpfung das Hirn in ein anderes tieferliegendes Köperteil abrutscht und dieses bei normalen Heteros das Bild Mann nicht verarbeiten kann



Das trifft es.


----------



## j0sh (10. November 2010)

Also ich habe das schon in ein Paar Raids beobachten können, das wenn jemand einen Fehler macht, der im schlimmsten Falle zum Wipe führt und der Raidleiter anfängt die Meckerkeule auszupacken und dann eine weibliche Stimme im TS zu hören ist, die sagt das es ihr Leid tut, oftmals der Raidleiter nur noch sagt, kann ja mal vorkommen und sofort wieder entspannt ist....
Bei männlichen, nennen wir es mal, Wipeverursachern, beruhigt sich der Raidleiter nicht ganz so schnell, und ist meist noch nach dem Raid schlecht auf diesen Spieler zu sprechen.

Wobei ich dem Zität über mir Recht geben muss, desto Höher man (also Frau) spielt, desto mehr muss sie für Anerkennung arbeiten^^


----------



## gehix (10. November 2010)

Sou, meine Eindrücke.
Ob es nun allgemein alle Frauen leichter haben... jein. Ich habe meine Frau (oh welch Wunder) z.B. über World of Warcraft kennengelernt. Sie hatte es damals definitiv leichter. Nicht weil "ich" ihr alles gekauft habe, sie überall mitgeschleift habe etc. Es ist m.E. nach einfach so, dass (ich gehe in diesem Punkt mal auf eine Beziehung ein) wenn die Partnerin auch spielt, es gut läuft. Es gibt ja zig Themen und Videos, dass die Frauen einen Hass auf WoW hegen, weil der Männe solange davor hockt. Spielt die Frau ebenfalls, ist das schonmal ein guter pluspunkt. Ob eine Frau nun bevorzugt wird, kommt einfach darauf an, ob sie sich darauf einlässt. Ich habe Madels kennengelernt, die sich wie im Waren leben durch ihren "Ti**enbonus" (entschuldigt den Ausdruck) einfach eine Menge Vorteile erspielt haben. So gab es Bewerbungsfotos von Posen, wo 80% der männlichen KOllegen die Person mit Sabbermaul aufgenommen haben und vieles für sie gemacht haben. Es kommt einfach immer ganz auf die weibliche Person an. Ich persönlich habe nichts gegen weibliche Spieler, aber das die meisten die Frauen in Raids etc. gleich behalden wie ihre männlichen Kollegen, das bezweifle ich an vielen Stellen. Nun gut, ich kann und möchte auch nicht wieder eine Sparte erstellen, aber was mir so untergekommen ist, dass es Frauen nicht unbedingt schwerer haben. Wer ist denn nicht entzückt über eine weibliche Stimme im Raid, die die moral eventuell anhebt und ein wenig das "Hach ja" Gefühl aufkommen lässt. Psychologisch betrachtet bringt das soger Vorteile, weibliche Mitspielerinnen mitzunehmen .
Sollte sich allerdings herausstellen, dass die Dame im Raid nicht die gewünschte Leistung bringt, (so meine Erfahrung) wird es ihr öfters und besser erläutert, als sonst wem. Auch jetz noch. ICC ist seid knapp nem Jahr Online und es gibt Leute die die Instanz noch nicht gesehen haben. Ist für mich kein Thema, aber dort sieht man, dass der Geduldsfaden (sollte es Mann sein) direkt am Ende ist und genörgelt wird. Ist es eine Frau, wird lieb und brav alles durchgekaut, bis sie es wirklich in kleinste Detail verstanden hat.

Nun zum allgemeinen an die Frauen. 
Wie im wahren Leben haben es einfach die Mädels leichter, lieb schauen und nett sind. Das ist Fakt. Ob es in der Schule ist, und man sich wundert, warum die liebe Sarah ne 2+ in Deutsch bekommen hat, weil sie zwar das Rezept Spaghetti behandeln sollte, aber irgendwie bei Döner gelandet ist, zeigt, dass sie einfach toll geschrieben hat und 2 nette Argumente dafür hatte. Mich mögen vielleicht jetzt 90% der Damen verhöhnen, aber wer sich toll präsentiert, hat mehr Chancen. Wollt ihr wie die männlichen Kollegen behandelt werden und gebt euch so, dann habt ihr es schwieriger. 

Fazit:
Männer und Frauen. Das Thema ist so alt, wie das Geschlecht an sich. Das es Frauen immer leichter haben, steht nicht zur Diskussion, den dem ist definitiv nicht so!
Haben es Frauen in der heutigen Zeit einfacher? Ja. Hier kommt es aber darauf an, wie sich die Frau gibt. Von den weiblichen Wesen, die ich World of Warcraft kennengelernt habe (im Alter von 16-45), haben es genau die leichter, die auch ihre weiblichen Reize auspielen (Schöne Stimme, nett, Humorvoll, liebäugig etc.) Da es wenig Hardcore Raid Gilden gibt, welche auch etwas vorweisen können, spreche ich hier für die breitere Masse. Im oberen Gaming Bereich gehe ich schon davon aus, dass sich die Frauen wie auch die Männer beweisen müssen und sich täglich ihren Stammplatz erkämpfen müssen. 

Liebe Grüße
gX


Kurzes Update noch, warum Frauen freundlicher behandelt werden (wahre Begebenheit):
Eine Frau bei uns in der Gilde (Schamanen Heal) hatte anfangs nicht so den Dreh, in der HPS oben zu stehen. Irgendwann wurde ich darauf angeschrieben. Nicht aber ey, die taugt nichts, sondern mit den Worten: "Könntest du da vielleicht einmal nachhaken, denn der Heal ist etwas Low und müsste verbessert werden, wäre toll!"
Diese Aussage trifft nun wieder das, was ich damit meinte. Da sie lieb und nett ist, bekommt sie zwar auch zu hören, dass es mies war, aber in einem solchen Ton, wovon die meisten männlichen Spieler nur träumen.


----------



## Cárla57 (10. November 2010)

Jornia schrieb:


> Ich habe festgestellt, dass man es als Frau nicht leichter hat, sondern oft schwerer, weil sich bei den meisten Männern das Vorurteil hält, das Frauen eh nichts am PC können ... Ok, viele davon mögen Machos sein, die meinen, dass Frauen in ide Küchegehören und sie bedienen müssen, aber es konnte mir bisher keiner dieser Gattung beweisen, dass wir Frauen wirklich schlechter sind.
> 
> Da WoW die Anzahl der "3-Beiner" überwiegt (so scheint es, denn Zahlen dazu gibt es nicht, außer Forenumfragen), und von denen sich viele von Vorurteilen leiten lassen, werden wir es eh immer schwerer haben.
> 
> ...



wie Recht du hast


----------



## Schlumpfgermane (10. November 2010)

j0sh schrieb:


> Also ich habe das schon in ein Paar Raids beobachten können, das wenn jemand einen Fehler macht, der im schlimmsten Falle zum Wipe führt und der Raidleiter anfängt die Meckerkeule auszupacken und dann eine weibliche Stimme im TS zu hören ist, die sagt das es ihr Leid tut, oftmals der Raidleiter nur noch sagt, kann ja mal vorkommen und sofort wieder entspannt ist....
> Bei männlichen, nennen wir es mal, Wipeverursachern, beruhigt sich der Raidleiter nicht ganz so schnell, und ist meist noch nach dem Raid schlecht auf diesen Spieler zu sprechen.
> 
> Wobei ich dem Zität über mir Recht geben muss, desto Höher man (also Frau) spielt, desto mehr muss sie für Anerkennung arbeiten^^




Ich hab ja einen meinen Post schon geschrieben, dass bei Wipefehlern weiblicher Raidmember gerne mal ein Depp vortritt und sie in Schutz nimmt.
Ich hab aber noch nie erlebt, dass das der Raidleiter war.
Alle, unter denen ich im Raid gespielt habe, waren knallharte Bastarde (im positiven Sinne).
Und die Schimpfkanonade war bei Frauen nicht weniger als bei Männern.


----------



## CarpoX (10. November 2010)

Beantworte ich mal definitiv mit einem "Ja"!
Ich hatte mal nen Kumpel, der sich in seiner neuen Gilde als Frau ausgegeben hat, nur um den allseits bekannten "Tittenbonus" abzugreifen 
Hat sich sogar richtig Mühe gegegeben, Stimme im TS mit nem Prog verzerrt und so


----------



## Erdbeertörtchen (10. November 2010)

Mazz schrieb:


> Also mir ist mal aufgefallen, dass die Behandlung der Spielerin immer von ihrem Charakter (nicht Char) abhängt:
> ....



Also ich hab bis jetzt noch keinen deiner genannten Typen irgendwo getroffen. Höchstens mal Mischungen aber nie so krass wie du es darstellst. Mich mal selber als Beispiel: Ich wurde von lieben Gott (leider) mit einer wohl für Männerohren sehr schönen, süßen, knuffigen, leisen, angenehmen... irgendwas davon (jemand bezeichnte meine Stimme mal als Erinnerung an Telefon*** Oo) Stimme versehen. Allerdings beherrsche ich meine Klasse durchaus, qietsche nicht wie ne kastrierte Maus im TS rum, sage allerdings nicht allzu oft was und muss trotzdem (in randomraids) mit ätzenden Anmachen und blöden Sprüchen kämpfen. Stereotypisieren fehlgeschlagen. Auch wenn es deine eigenen Erfahrungen sind, es ist einfach durchweg negativ und zu krass gesagt in meinen Augen.
Natürlich gibts genug Mädels, wie Esda schon erwähnte. Hauptsache draufrumreiten was man für ein armes unterdrücktes, putziges Mäuschen ist und ordentlich Kulleraugen. Und das sind meist wirklich die totalen Schabracken.  (Ich mag solche Damen einfach nicht, die ziehen "Normalo"-Weiber einfach total runter)
Aber wie gesagt, ich geh nur noch Gildenintern (wobei man ja auch nicht in allen Gilden vor Testosterongesteuerten Vertretern der Männlichkeit geschützt ist) und in meiner Gilde sind nirgendwo Mädels (Aktiv von ca 50 Leuten allerdings auch nur 4) die massiv ihren weiblichen Boni ausspielen, und wenn doch werden die von unserer Dame der Chefetage und ihren Männersklaven rucki zucki gekickt.  
In diesem Sinne: Noch einmal völlige Zustimmung an Esda und Schmach und Schande auf die Mädels die meinen anderen mit ihrem virtuellen Hinterteil ins Gesicht springen zu müssen und andere zu Tode nerven damit wie süß und putzig doch die ansonsten absoluten Raidgurken doch sind. -.- Ihr schädigt den Ruf der gesamten weiblichen Zockerschaft. 

Edit: Also ich hab jetzt mehrfach gelesen, dass Frauen/Mädchen, die sich einfach netter, lieber etc verhalten freundlicher auf Fehler hingewiesen werden: Also ich verhalte mich eigentlich so, wie ich selbst behandelt werden will. Ich bin nunmal ein lieber Mensch und gebe weniger als ich nehme. Viele Damen sind einfach ein bisschen netter, und welcher Mann hilft nicht gern jemandem, der sich total über die Hilfe freut, sie gerne annimmt und nach bestem Willen versucht sie umzusetzen?(Zumindest ich mache das so) Es ist einfach so, dass viele Frauen mit Kritik besser umgehen können, und nicht direkt ein angekratztes Ego haben. Und dass Kerle sich nicht gegenseitig mit Haitaitai dutzidutzi auf Fehler hinweisen ist irgendwie auch logisch finde ich.  Es ist einfach eine andere Höflichkeit die Männern zu Gute kommt, wenn man selbst freundlich ist, aber es bleibt das gleiche Level innerhalb einer Truppe. Und wenn in Randomraids der Raidleiter bei minimalen Fehlern die Männer zur Sau macht, wär eich direkt rau, sowas würde ich mir in keiner Hinsicht bieten lassen, auch wenn ich es als Frau nur als dritte beim zuhören mitbekomme.
Allerdings steite ich es nicht ab, dass es durchaus schön ist von den Herren der Schöpfung ein wenig zuvorkommend behandelt wird.  Ausnutzen tue ich sowas niemals.


----------



## Esda (10. November 2010)

Erdbeertörtchen schrieb:


> [...] Schmach und Schande auf die Mädels die meinen anderen mit ihrem virtuellen Hinterteil ins Gesicht springen zu müssen und andere zu Tode nerven damit wie süß und putzig doch die ansonsten absoluten Raidgurken doch sind. [...]



Lass uns eine Gilde gründen mit dem Namen: 'Hello Kitty stinkt' oder 'Skill trotz Brüsten'!


----------



## FallingNight (10. November 2010)

Also ich behaupte mal ja weil ich weiß wie ich frauen behandle und freunde machen es genauso ich erwarte nicht viel von ihnen aber dafür versuchen die sich auch wirklich mit der taktik auseinander zu setzen hab ich sehr oft gesehen (kenne auch frauen die sind wirklich gute spieler )wenn ich es mit einfacher meine also ich habs bestimmt schon 50 mal gesehen das für ne frau gepasst wurde oda das man es ihr gegeben hat  ich selber habs auch schon gemacht und wenn sie im ts sind seh ich zumindest benehmen sich viele leute einfach besser ich kenne auch leider das gegenteil


----------



## Erdbeertörtchen (10. November 2010)

Esda schrieb:


> Lass uns eine Gilde gründen mit dem Namen: 'Hello Kitty stinkt' oder 'Skill trotz Brüsten'!



Auf jeden Fall.  Oder: Brüste und Skill sind sehr wohl kombinierbar.  Da kommen dann bestimmt Kommentare a la: Hääää, sind die so groß dass ihr damit auf die Tastatur hauen könnt???


----------



## Esda (10. November 2010)

Erdbeertörtchen schrieb:


> Hääää, sind die so groß dass ihr damit auf die Tastatur hauen könnt???



Klar, das ist die neue Form des Facerolls!

Nur schade, dass das dann ein paar Kerle auch können *würg*


----------



## bakkax (10. November 2010)

Aha - ist der nächste Thread dann:

*Haben es Dicke leichter?*


----------



## General Rhino (10. November 2010)

Frauen werden in WoW bevorzugt ^^ selbst wenns nur ein weiblicher char ist...das is halt so ^^


----------



## Esda (10. November 2010)

bakkax schrieb:


> Aha - ist der nächste Thread dann:
> 
> *Haben es Dicke leichter?*



Ja, die verhungern nicht so schnell am Rechner *sich unbeliebt macht*


----------



## Erdbeertörtchen (10. November 2010)

Esda schrieb:


> Klar, das ist die neue Form des Facerolls!
> 
> Nur schade, dass das dann ein paar Kerle auch können *würg*



Jeah, das is dann der Breastroll. xD Oder Boobieroll. 
Wuuuääääh, musstest du mir jetzt diese Bilder in den Kopf projizieren? *sich nen Eimer sucht* Allerdings können die das dann nicht mit soviel Eleganz, Anmut und Technik wie wir.  Somit würden sie im Rennen um Platz 1 im Penismeter hinter uns zurückfallen.  Und es sieht nicht so gut aus. *grins*


----------



## Esda (10. November 2010)

Ich hab Breas-Troll gelesen 

*Eimer reicht*


----------



## Erdbeertörtchen (10. November 2010)

Esda schrieb:


> Ich hab Breas-Troll gelesen
> 
> *Eimer reicht*



Hmm Breas-Troll, die neue Heldenklasse. 
Danke für den Eimer, wird meinen Weg zum Zahnarzt retten.


----------



## Esda (10. November 2010)

Wobei mir grad erst der typ einfällt, über den ich mich eben geärgert hab... Von wegen, es sei ironisch, dass ich mich über grabende Weiber auslasse und selber einen Freund hab, der Offi in unserer Gilde ist...




Na und? ><




Ich hab meinen Raidspot schon vorher bekommen. Aber das ist genau die Reaktion, die ich von einigen Leuten erwarte.


----------



## pirmin93 (10. November 2010)

Tarienna schrieb:


> Und das ist jetzt die Schuld der Frauen, dass deine Gildenmeister so drauf sind?^^ Und ebenso kannst du mir nicht verkaufen, dass du nur gekickt wurdest weil du dich
> mit einer Frau gezofft hast? Wer weiß was da sonst noch so vorgefallen ist....



Keiner zwingt dich, mir das zu glauben, geschweige denn hab ich das auf die Frauen geschoben.
Wenn ich sage, ich mag keinen Blumenkohl essen, weil mein Freund mir dann immer eins auf die Ömme gib, is das auch nich die Schuld vom Blumenkohl :/


----------



## Kuman (10. November 2010)

Generell herrschen bei den vorwiegend männlichen WoW-Spielern diverse Vorurteile gegenüber Frauen die WoW spielen, aber häufig werden sie sehr nett und zuvorkommend behandelt und bei Fehlern wird ihnen dies oft nachgesehen (vielleicht mit der Begründung: Ist halt ne Frau^^)


----------



## Holzbruch (10. November 2010)

Stevesteel schrieb:


> im RL stimmt es mit Sicherheit, im Spiel denke ich eher nicht.



nicht wirklich..

.. allein was Jobs angeht, haben Männer oftmals einen Vorteil (bessere Bezahlung, bessere Chancen etc..)



Naja, sofern klar ist, dass man mit einem oder mehreren Mädchen bzw. einer/mehreren Frau/en zusammen spielt, sehe ich da eher selten Dinge wie Bevorzugung. Eher hagelt es dann öfter zweideutige Kommentare und schlechte Witze über die Frauenwelt, dass ich mir einfach nur denke, wie blöd kann man eigentlich nur sein, weshalb ich eher davon ausgehe, dass es als Frau manchmal nervig ist, wenn man nicht ernst genommen wird, weil man eine Frau ist und nicht wie alle anderen, weil man nicht nach Wunsch spielen kann oder sonstiges "falsch" gemacht hat.

Frauen erhalten ja auch keine besonderen Klassenboni wie glänzendere Rüstungen für Paladine, noch schöneres Leuchten für Diszi-Priests oder Druiden mit Knuddelfaktor etc - wozu sollte man sie also bevorzugen? 

Wer seine Klasse spielen kann und freundlich zu anderen ist, der wird bevorzugt.


----------



## Elrydon (10. November 2010)

Daretina schrieb:


> den einzigen unterschied den ich bis jetzt festgestellt habe ist das sich in nem raid in dem frauen dabei sind meist besser benommen wird als wenns nur kerle sind.



Die Erfahrung habe ich auch schon gemacht, eigtl. bei jedem "großen" Raid muss eine Frau dabei sein damit es klappt, hab ich so das Gefühl. Denn wenns nur Kerle sind kommt das Machogehabe und so und alles geht schief, bin deshalb sehr froh um den weiblichen Spieleranteil. Allerdings musste ich auch die Erfahrung machen, dass wenn 3 oder mehr Frauen in einem Raid waren, oder der Raid von einer Frau geleitet wurde es schief ging oder die Raidleitung ohne große Worte oder Hindernisse von einem etwas lauterem und bestimmenderen Mann übernommen wurde.


----------



## Deanne (10. November 2010)

Ich habe bisher (auf meinem Server!) die Erfahrung gemacht, dass man es als Frau eher schwerer hat. Viele männliche Spieler nehmen einen nicht ernst, sobald sie merken, dass man weiblich ist. Besonders gerne wird einem unterstellt, man habe sich Equip und Items nur durch Charme erschlichen. Ich selbst spiele gut, bin aufmerksam und konzentriert und möchte keine Sonderbehandlung, weder im positiven, noch im negativen Sinne.

Allerdings muss ich selbst zugeben, dass manche Spielerinnen extrem anstrengend sind. Da wird intrigiert, gezickt und geweint, wenn das Item mal an jemand anderen geht. Besonders mehrere Mädels untereinander sind manchmal ein Alptraum.


----------



## van der zeusen (10. November 2010)

Habens sie schwerer, habens sie leichter. Pauschal kann man das weder bejahen oder verneinen.

Aus meiner eigenen Erfahrung kann ich sagen, dass es Frauen gibt, die ihr Frau-sein durchaus ausnutzen bzw. versuchen auszunutzen. Aber das ist genauso wenig der Regelfall, wie man sagen kann, dass alle PMs in PUG-Raids Ninja Looter sind.

Mit nahezu 100% aller weiblichen Mitspieler spielt es sich genauso gut, wie mit nahezu 100% aller männlichen Mitspieler. Problematisch ist es nur dort, wo a) Hormone ins Spiel kommen oder Frauen versuchen Ihre Weiblichkeit auszuspielen. Und da ist es genauso wie im RL.


----------



## IkilledKenny (10. November 2010)

Also manche Frauen haben es sich auch selber zuzuschreiben das sie eventuell etwas anders behandelt werden. Dann lese ich im Handelschanal Dingen wie "Ich bin halt eine frau, ich brauche hübsche Kleider " oder "Mom, bin eine Frau, brauch halt ein bischel länger^^" und solche Sachen halt. Seltsamerweise werden die Kerle dann erst aufmerksam und wollen das Thema unbedingt bis ins letze Detail klären. 

Aber so ist es nun mal, unsere Welt besteht halt aus Nullen *und *Einsen


----------



## Super PePe (10. November 2010)

Hier geht es doch nicht um schwerer oder leichter. Hier geht es um Alice Schwarzer und ihre Loottabelle. Hier geht es um die Erfü(h)l(l)ung eines Stereotyps. Und somit bleibt nur eine Antwort, um nicht mit dem Besen erschlagen zu werden: Ja! 
Oder um es mit Eva Hermans Worten zu sagen:
„Eventuell haben hier ja auch ganz andere Mächte mit eingegriffen, um dem schamlosen Treiben endlich ein Ende zu setzen. Was das angeht, kann man nur erleichtert aufatmen! Grauenhaft allerdings, dass es erst zu einem solchen Unglück kommen musste.“
​


----------



## Davincico (10. November 2010)

Warum sollten es Frauen einfacher haben? O_o

Meinst du im Spiel beim spielen, oder meinst du zum Beispiel, dass sie vom Raidleader bevorzugt werden, bzw vernachlässigt werden?


*lg Davi*


----------



## Kartonics (10. November 2010)

Stevesteel schrieb:


> im RL stimmt es mit Sicherheit, im Spiel denke ich eher nicht.


im rl ist es nicht immer so im stern war mal ein artikel das männer mehr geld bekommen.
Und vll ist es nur im Tv so aber manchmal werden Frauen auch belästigt und so nur weil sie schön sind bei männern ist sowas eig. nicht


----------



## Ceiwyn (10. November 2010)

Kartonics schrieb:


> im rl ist es nicht immer so im stern war mal ein artikel das männer mehr geld bekommen.



Ist ja auch ne brandneue Erkenntnis.


----------



## deker (10. November 2010)

teilweise haben sie es einfach weil es immer ein paar krasse fälle von wow suchtis gibt und diese auch nach nichts aussehen und sich somit ingame nach frauen umschauen (das kann man aber auch nicht verallgemeinern)
aber frauen sind auch sehr gute gildenleiter meiner meinung nach dazu haben frauen aber auch viiiiieeell langsamerer reaktionen (das kann man aber auch nicht verallgemeinern)

im endeffekt würde ich sagen dass es frauen nicht einfacher haben außer sie schmeicheln durchgehent im ts rum dan schon allerdings sollte man sich fragen wieso man dan sowas in der gilde hat


----------



## Amraam (10. November 2010)

mir ist es ehrlichgesagt wurscht , ob eine frau oder nen man hinter dem rechner hockt.

stichwort RP: Wer sich mit dem char identifizieren kann, der soll dies auch machen.

(btw: Random-gruppen und teamspeack? seit wann wird sich in rnds unterhalten?)


----------



## Saint_Jo (10. November 2010)

Amraam schrieb:


> (btw: Random-gruppen und teamspeack? seit wann wird sich in rnds unterhalten?)



Nuun... auf Rat von Dalaran z.B. war es einfach üblich in nen TS zu gehen wenn man aktuellen content spielt... Grade am Anfang wärs auch einfach lächerlich 
gewesen ICC ohne verständigung zu spielen ;-)
GRADE in Rnd-Groups ^^
Bin jetzt vor kurzem getranst, weiß noch nich wie es auf Onyxia ist^^


----------



## Nike3676 (11. November 2010)

Amraam schrieb:


> mir ist es ehrlichgesagt wurscht , ob eine frau oder nen man hinter dem rechner hockt.
> 
> stichwort RP: Wer sich mit dem char identifizieren kann, der soll dies auch machen.
> 
> (btw: Random-gruppen und teamspeack? seit wann wird sich in rnds unterhalten?)




mit rndgrp meinte ich rndRAIDgrp


----------



## Brausewolf (11. November 2010)

Naja wie sagte mein ehemaliger gildenmeister damals Es gibt keinen tittenbonus für weiber, damit hat er auch recht warum sollte man jemanden bevorzugen nur weil er weiblich ist?

man trifft diese person nie man weiss nichtmal wie sie aussehen evtl hat sie ne sehr schöne stimme und schaut aus wie die prinzessin aus maraudon.

und wenn sich wer im ts besäuseln lässt von ner hübschen stimme...naja der soll sich ne frau suchen und sich mit ihr ausleben


----------



## WotanGOP (11. November 2010)

Merkwürdig erscheint mir, daß alle Argumente, wieso Frauen es im RL schwerer haben, auf die Gehälter und Chancen im Berufsleben abzielen. 
Was ist mit dem Sorgerecht für Kinder? Da werden es Frauen, egal was der Gesetzgeber idealistischer Weise versucht, immer einfacher haben.
Was ist denn mit den besseren Chancen der Frauen, um Bußgelder und Strafzettel herumzukommen?
Was ist damit, wenn ein Mann und eine Frau eine Bahn betreten, wo nur ein Platz frei ist, wo jeder halbwegs vernünftig erzogene Mann ihr den Platz überlassen würde?
Was ist mit den Verkäufern im Mediamarkt oder wo auch immer, die lieber eine Frau beraten, als einen Mann?
Was ist mit den Pauschalausreden für alles mögliche, die Frauen zur Verfügung haben und die selten angezweifelt werden?
Oder wieviele Männer kennt ihr, die ständig in der Disco Getränke spendiert bekommen?
Diese Liste läßt sich schier endlos fortführen.  Und das völlig wertfrei. Die Natur hat den hetero Mann auf eine bestimmte Art und Weise programmiert. Oft fällt uns das gar nicht auf, weil es unterbewußt einfach passiert und nicht wahrgenommen wird. Und wir sind auch nicht die einzige Tierart, wo das so ist. Auf jeden Fall ist diese Programmierung nötig, für die Arterhaltung. Denn wenn Männchen nicht mehr direkt auf Weibchen anspringen, wie soll es dann zur Fortpflanzung in ausreichendem Maße kommen? Wenn uns eine Frau gefällt, weil sie gut aussieht, eine nette Stimme hat, süß lächelt, einen unwiderstehlichen Blick beherrscht oder einfach nur unheimlich nett zu uns ist, dann verhalten wir uns ihr gegenüber ganz anders, was ihr so einige Bevorzugungen einbringt. Und oft reicht es eben einfach nur, wenn sie erstmal nur irgendeine Frau ist, gerade bei WoW. Wir wissen nicht, wie sie aussieht, aber wir sehen ihr Draenei-Weibchen und stellen uns vor, daß sie genau diese Attribute auch hat, außer die Hufe vielleicht, bis wir vom Gegenteil überzeugt wurden. Und dann versuchen wir genetisch bedingt natürlich, da zu punkten, irgendwie. Und wenn es nur das ist, daß wir ihr episches Fliegen spendieren, bei einer Lowlevel Quest helfen oder sonstiges.
Sicherlich gibt es da natürlich noch eine Kehrseite. Man kann freundlich, charmant, nett und witzig sein, aber auch plump, dumm, proletisch, eklig, langweilig und nervig. Manchmal ist das eine Wanderung auf schmalem Grat. Aber es gibt mehr als genug, wo man sich einfach fragt, was die sich dabei denken. Es gibt leider eine Menge, nennen wir sie einfach mal so, Evolutionsbremsen. Aber insgesamt ist das alles doch eher zum Vorteil für die Frau, als zum Nachteil.

Achja, PS:
Und alle Männer, die behaupten, sie würden eine Frau nicht bevorzugen, sind entweder homosexuell (ohne das irgendwie werten zu wollen!), aus einem anderen Grund überhaupt nicht an Frauen interessiert, lügen oder liegen im Koma. Es gibt Punkte, da sind alle geschlechtsreifen männlichen Menschen gleich. Und das ist so einer.


----------



## Norica (11. November 2010)

Surfboy1995 schrieb:


> Meiner meinung schon, Ich spiele nur weibliche charaktere und bin in RL männlich. Aber ich geb mich meist auch als Frau aus weil
> Ich hab ein kumpel und er frägt ob er in die gilde kann, (er is männlicher char) Sagen sie nein, nur leute mit gs von 5700, er hatte 5650
> K mein mage hat gs 5600 und da frag ich: Kann ich in eure gilde pls? Bin in RL eine frau, da sagten sie: Natürlich.
> Nun also ich finde schon das frauen mehr bevorzugt werden.
> ...



Tja! da kenne ich noch jemanden der sich als Weiblich ausgegegeben hat .... dann hat sich jmd in "sie" verliebt .. und er konnte ja nicht mehr sagen das er Männlich in RL ist. aufpassen mit sowas.




und frauen haben es nicht leichter ... 
ich bekomme oft per whisper zu hören
ololol Du als Frau solltest eher in der Küche stehen und deinem Mann was kochen! aber btw Geile DPS (das! habe ich erst gestern hören müssen)

was denkt ihr Männer euch dabei?!




edith: Ihr männer denkt so oft das wir frauen es leichter im Leben haben
doch das stimmt überhaupt nicht.

Wenn man ein Kind hat (wie in meinem falle) bekommt man kaum ein Job weil das Kind ja Krank werden könnte!!
Sich alleine um das kind kümmern weil der Mann! abgehauen ist.
ja gehalt und berufschancen ist so eine sache.

und ihr bekommt nicht jeden Monat die Periode und merkt wie unerträglich die schmerzen sind , oder bekommt Kinder und ihr denkt man stirbt. aber hey .. Frauen haben es ja sooooooooooooooo leicht.
...lächerlich


----------



## bakkax (11. November 2010)

Norica schrieb:


> Tja! da kenne ich noch jemanden der sich als Weiblich ausgegegeben hat .... dann hat sich jmd in "sie" verliebt .. und er konnte ja nicht mehr sagen das er Männlich in RL ist. aufpassen mit sowas.




BRAHAHAaahhha

ich lach mich tot


----------



## Traummalerin (11. November 2010)

Das Problem an unserer Gesellschaft ist doch, das vom jeweiligen Geschlecht bestimmte Dinge erwartet werden.

Die Frauen haben sich um die Kinder und den Haushalt zu kümmern, die Männer bringen das Geld ran und dürfen sich keine "schwache" Seite leisten. Oder kennt ihr viele Männer die auch mal weinen weil sie traurig oder frustriert sind?

Die Diskussion wer es leichter hat, empfinde ich auf Dauer echt müßig. Beide Seiten haben ihre Vor und Nachteile...wir Frauen wissen unsere Vorteile meistens nur besser einzusetzen ^_^°


----------



## bakkax (11. November 2010)

Vonn wegen "Die Frauen haben sich um die Kinder und den Haushalt zu kümmern, die Männer bringen das Geld ran"

Mein Motto lautet : "Hauptsache Mann ist gesund, und Frau hat 'nen Job !!"


----------



## VILOGITY (11. November 2010)

Norica schrieb:


> Tja! da kenne ich noch jemanden der sich als Weiblich ausgegegeben hat .... dann hat sich jmd in "sie" verliebt .. und er konnte ja nicht mehr sagen das er Männlich in RL ist. aufpassen mit sowas.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Hust* finde den Fehler ;-)
Du glaubst wirklich das derjenige denken kann ?
Du solltest ein bissl Dankbarkeit zeigen, denn du hast wieder jemanden gefunden der in deine Igno Charts aufgenommen werden kann und den du somit nicht mehr ertragen musst.
Was glaubt du wie alt so jemand sein könnte und was für einen Bildungsstand der jenige haben könnte, geschweige denn wie hoch sein IQ sein könnte, der so im
Bereich der Höhe einer Fußbodenleiste liegen dürfte, oder ehr der toten Kröte die man am Strassenrand findet.
Sei einfach froh das er sich schnell zu erkennen gegeben hat, so weist du das er weniger Wert ist als der Rotz der irgendwo an einer Wand trocknet und du ihm nicht mehr
zuhören musst bei seinen "Weisheiten" des Lebens.....

Zu den Kinder das ist klar, die Damen haben eine 7fach Höhere Schmerzgrenze als ein Mann, Männer würde beim Kinder bekommen einfach nur jämmerlich sterben
und das sicher noch vor der Geburt ;-)
Den meisten reicht es schon dabei gewesen zu sein, danach müssten die meisten in eine Behandlung.
Aber vorher immer schön den dicken und Kuhlen machen, danach mit fahlem Gesicht vor dem Krankenhaus stehen und 20 Zigaretten in 1 Std. rauchen und fast an nem Kreislaufzusammenbruch
drauf gehen ;-)


----------



## Norica (11. November 2010)

Traummalerin schrieb:


> Die Frauen haben sich um die Kinder und den Haushalt zu kümmern, die Männer bringen das Geld ran und dürfen sich keine "schwache" Seite leisten. Oder kennt ihr viele Männer die auch mal weinen weil sie traurig oder frustriert sind?



ja : ) mein verlobter weint auch abundzu mal (vor sehnsucht)


----------



## Hubautz (11. November 2010)

WotanGOP schrieb:


> Es gibt Punkte, da sind alle geschlechtsreifen männlichen Menschen gleich. Und das ist so einer.



Das gilt ebenso für geschlechtsreife weibliche Menschen. Alles eine Frage von Angebot und Nachfrage.


----------



## WotanGOP (11. November 2010)

Norica schrieb:


> und frauen haben es nicht leichter ...
> ich bekomme oft per whisper zu hören
> ololol Du als Frau solltest eher in der Küche stehen und deinem Mann was kochen! aber btw Geile DPS (das! habe ich erst gestern hören müssen)
> 
> was denkt ihr Männer euch dabei?!


Und deswegen hast du es schwerer, weil Männer manchmal blöde Sprüche reißen? Meinst du, untereinander machen sie das nicht? Im Gegenteil, da sind die Sprüche noch deutlich heftiger.



Norica schrieb:


> Wenn man ein Kind hat (wie in meinem falle) bekommt man kaum ein Job weil das Kind ja Krank werden könnte!!


Also alle jungen Mütter, die ich kenne, und das sind einige, hatten entweder Arbeit oder hatten von sich aus gar keine Lust, zu arbeiten, bzw. haben sich einfach nicht gekümmert.



Norica schrieb:


> Sich alleine um das kind kümmern weil der Mann! abgehauen ist.


Das hat nichts damit zu tun, daß es Frauen schwerer haben. Viel häufiger lassen Frauen die Männer sitzen. Sie nehmen zwar ihr Kind meistens mit, aber sind deswegen alleinerziehend und erschweren es dem Vater sehr gern, seinen Nachwuchs zu sehen. Ich würde sagen, das hält sich die Wage.



Norica schrieb:


> und ihr bekommt nicht jeden Monat die Periode und merkt wie unerträglich die schmerzen sind , oder bekommt Kinder und ihr denkt man stirbt. aber hey .. Frauen haben es ja sooooooooooooooo leicht.
> ...lächerlich


Also bei weitem nicht jede Frau hat einmal im Monat solche Beschwerden, wie du hier schilderst. Sicher, manche liegen dann wirklich flach, aber andere merken fast gar nichts. Auf der anderen Seite: Meinst du der männliche Körper, speziell die Teile, die Frau nicht hat, sind immer ganz ohne? 
Und dann die natürliche Ur-Aufgabe (damit meine ich die Aufgabe, die "Frauen" schon vor Millionen Jahren hatten) der Frau hier mit reinzuziehen, ist wohl eher ein Verzweiflungsargument.  Da wir keine Fische sind, wird das sicherlich auch immer so bleiben. Aber frag doch mal die Männer, wie sehr die in den neun Monaten Schwangerschaft unter der Frau zu leiden hatten. So ganz ohne ist das auch nicht, wenn auch der Vergleich natürlich total hinkt. Auf jeden Fall hat keiner behauptet, daß es Frau immer und permanent leichter hat im Leben. Und mal ehrlich, ihr bekommt im Schnitt vielleicht 1,5 Kinder im Leben und nicht jede Woche eins. Wenn du mit so einem Argument kommst, könnte man auch mit den körperlich sehr harten Berufen kommen, die zu 99% von Männern ausgeübt werden, die dann jahrzehntelang noch unter den Folgen zu leiden haben.


----------



## Esda (11. November 2010)

WotanGOP schrieb:


> Also alle jungen Mütter, die ich kenne, und das sind einige, hatten entweder Arbeit oder hatten von sich aus gar keine Lust, zu arbeiten, bzw. haben sich einfach nicht gekümmert.



Da kennst du aber seltsame Mädels... 
Meine Chefin zB hat zwei Kinder und eine PostDoc Stelle in einem angesehenen Forschungszentrum. Und die muss wirklich übel jonglieren, um alles auf die Platte zu bekommen. 

Aber das ist selbst gewählt. Sie beschwert sich auch nicht darüber.



Alles in allem finde ich, dass du in dem Punkt recht hast, dass Männer und Frauen verschieden sind. Im RL.

Im Spiel will ich verdammt nochmal meinen Respekt ^^


----------



## Drakhgard (11. November 2010)

Ja.

Meine Freundin spielt sehr aufdringlich weiblich und fällt mit ihrem Verhalten entsprechend auf, ist auch hilfsbereit, etc... Sie spielt seit fast 6 Monaten jetzt WoW und dürfte insgesamt (sie spielt gemächlich und viele Chars gleichzeitig) so um die 1000g insgesamt geschenkt bekommen haben.

Einmal wurden ihr 100g geschenkt, weil sie einem Twink eines 80ers geholfen hat, einmal hat ihr jemand 200g geschenkt, weil der, den sie geholfen hat, der Vater des Wohltäters war und dieser wohl erst mit WoW angefangen hat, usw... 

Aber obwohl sie auch männliche Chars (Blutelfen) spielt, fällt sie trotzdem gleich auf und wird bevorzugt behandelt.

Aber hey - Ab und an mach ich einen auf Girly-Hack und imitier ihr Verhalten - und siehe da: Ich werde auch bevorzugt behandelt und bekomme was geschenkt


----------



## Pastwalker (11. November 2010)

Wie lange will Buffed diesen sinnlosen Thread eig. noch drin lassen


----------



## Kotnik (11. November 2010)

Pastwalker schrieb:


> Wie lange will Buffed diesen sinnlosen Thread eig. noch drin lassen



Weil das ein Forum ist, in dem sich Menschen unterhalten über Themen, die ihnen wichtig sind. Neun Seiten sind wohl ein Signal für Redebedarf. Wenns dir nicht passt: Die Tür ist zu deiner Rechten..^^

Es gibt bedeutend sinnlosere Threads, die bedeutend länger hier drin stehen und bedeutend weniger Antworten haben. Ich finde die demokratische LÖsung, nämlich, dass uninteressante Threads durch keine neuen Posts einfach nach unen rutschen, immer noch die beste Kontrollmethode. Forenzensur ist immer die schlechteste und letzte Möglichkeit, und so lange hier nix aus dem Ruder läuft, muss doch auch kein Mod eingreifen. Übertriebene Forenzensur ist der Tod eines jeden FOrums, weil dann irgendwann gar keiner mehr irgendwas schreibt. 
Also spar dir die Puste und lies woanders, aufauf, huschhusch...Troll dich..


----------



## amdintel (11. November 2010)

Achgottchen die armen armen Frauen haben es aber auch wirklich schwer...
Da wird mal wieder die "Hihi alles ist soo knuddelig hihi" Nummer geschoben und schon macht Mann das artige Männchen und es wird ihnen eh alles in den A... geschoben (Huch wie doppeldeutig)..


----------



## Kotnik (11. November 2010)

Naja, was ist mit den Frauen, die sich für "hihihi, ich bin nur ein dummchen"-Nummer zu schade sind und sich nicht derart selbst demütigen wollen?

Und wie erbärmlich ist es bitte, wenn man darauf reinfällt und sich so manipulieren lässt als Mann?


----------



## WotanGOP (11. November 2010)

Esda schrieb:


> Da kennst du aber seltsame Mädels...
> Meine Chefin zB hat zwei Kinder und eine PostDoc Stelle in einem angesehenen Forschungszentrum. Und die muss wirklich übel jonglieren, um alles auf die Platte zu bekommen.


Woher weißt du, daß die seltsam waren? 
Ne mal im ernst. heutzutage ist es doch überhaupt kein Problem, sich mit seinem Partner zu arrangieren. Aktuell hat ein Kollege von mir Elternzeit, während seine Frau arbeitet. Ich hab da die Arschkarte, weil ich seine Aufgaben solange mit übernehme, neben meinen eigenen. Wenn das ein Paar nicht zur Zufriedenheit beider schafft, liegt das nicht am Geschlecht allgemein, sondern an dem Paar im Einzelnen. Anders sieht es bei Alleinerziehenden aus. Aber für das Alleinsein gibt es erstens Gründe und zweitens gibt es auch Männer, die das betrifft. Normal sollte es aber auch da Wege geben. Es gibt genug Väter, die bereit wären, das ganze so zu organisieren, daß Frau nicht allein dasteht, auch wenn beide getrennter Wege gegangen sind. Es liegt also auch da wieder eher an dem Ex-Paar im Einzelnen und nicht am Geschlecht Frau allgemein.
Mal ganz davon abgesehen, daß man Kinder freiwillig bekommt, während man sich sein Geschlecht nicht aussuchen kann. Also wir gehen hier einfach mal von mitteleuropäisch zivilisiertem Standard aus, schließlich leben wir in Mitteleuropa und nicht im Iran, auch wenn man manchmal genau das denken könnte, so wie sich manche teilweise äußern. 





Pastwalker schrieb:


> Wie lange will Buffed diesen sinnlosen Thread eig. noch drin lassen


Google mal, für dich gibt es bestimmt Threads irgendwo auf der Welt, wo du zeigen kannst, wie toll du bist. 
Wir können ja nichts dafür, daß du zum Thema "Frau" nichts beizutragen hast.


----------



## Pastwalker (11. November 2010)

> Weil das ein Forum ist, in dem blabla


Dass du jetzt wieder aus deinem Loch geschossen kommst, um mich zu kommentieren, war ja wieder klar xD



> Google mal, für dich gibt es bestimmt Threads irgendwo auf der Welt, wo du zeigen kannst, wie toll du bist.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Das war ja wiedermal daneben, aber volle Kanne xD


----------



## Kotnik (11. November 2010)

Ohh, entschuldige bitte, dass ich in diesem Thread schreibe und unter anderem auch dich kommentiere...Oo

Für wie bedeutsam hältst du dich denn, wenn du denkst, dass ich es nicht lassen kann, gerade DICH zu kommentieren? MIr isses ziemlich banane, wer das geschrieben hat. Ob du das nun bist oder Zam, es is mir echt egal. Nachdem der Foren-Diktator aber wohl keine Veranlassung gesehen hat, das Thema zu schließen, finde ich "close!"-Gejammer unangebracht...
Die Ironie, dass du mit deinem Beitrag den Thread wieder an die erste Stelle schiebst, ist dir nicht ganz klar, nehm ich an. Ein Forum bietet so viele MÖglichkeiten, etwas NICHT zu lesen, es ist einfach wunderbar. WEißt du, du musst nicht jedes Thema anklicken und lesen, nur weils oben steht.. *g*

UNd wären alle BEiträge so ... inhaltsreich wie deine beiden, dann müsste man das Thema schließen, das stimmt...^^

Edit: Siehe Beitrag unter mir. QED.


----------



## Pastwalker (11. November 2010)

> Ohh, entschuldige bitte, dass ich in diesem Thread schreibe und unter anderem auch dich kommentiere...Oo
> 
> Für wie bedeutsam hältst du dich denn, wenn du denkst, dass ich es nicht lassen kann, gerade DICH zu kommentieren? MIr isses ziemlich banane, wer das geschrieben hat. Ob du das nun bist oder Zam, es is mir echt egal. Nachdem der Foren-Diktator aber wohl keine Veranlassung gesehen hat, das Thema zu schließen, finde ich "close!"-Gejammer unangebracht...
> Die Ironie, dass du mit deinem Beitrag den Thread wieder an die erste Stelle schiebst, ist dir nicht ganz klar, nehm ich an. Ein Forum bietet so viele MÖglichkeiten, etwas NICHT zu lesen, es ist einfach wunderbar. WEißt du, du musst nicht jedes Thema anklicken und lesen, nur weils oben steht.. *g*
> ...



Möp


----------



## bakkax (11. November 2010)

Wie lange will Buffed diesen sinnlosen Post eig. noch drin lassen


----------



## Esda (11. November 2010)

Pastwalker schrieb:


> Möp



This is Qualifikation! *in den Brunnen tret*



@ Wotan: ich finds auch klasse, wenn Männer Mann genug sind, in Elternzeit zu gehen. Ich kann mir vorstellen, dass das bei manchen Arbeitskollegen als Weichspüler ankommt und die Jungs sich dann so einiges Anhören dürfen. Da haben wir es wieder leichter!

Leider geht das nicht immer, dass sich einer frei nimmt. Nicht, weil man seinen Lebensstandard halten will (davon bin ich eh nicht so der Fan... ich brauch keine PS3 und drei Fernseher im Haus), sondern weil es im Job nicht geht. Sei es Manager oder einfach nur, dass man 'raus' ist, wenn man 6 Monate seine Nase nicht zeigt.


----------



## Pastwalker (11. November 2010)

> Wie lange will Buffed diesen sinnlosen Post eig. noch drin lassen



Des hab ich mich auch grad gefragt


----------



## Esda (11. November 2010)

Aber gecheckt hastes nicht, oder?


----------



## Pastwalker (11. November 2010)

> Aber gecheckt hastes nicht, oder?



Ä, doch.


----------



## Kotnik (11. November 2010)

Ich kann nur sagen, dass in dem Verlag, in dem ich mal gearbeitet hab (großer Zeitschriften-Verlag in Fürth, *hust*), Elternzeit für Männer kein Problem war. 
Chefredakteur selbst war in ELternzeit, kein Problem. Redakteur ging auch in Elternzeit, hat auch keiner was gesagt. Dumme Sprüche kamen echt nicht auf. Und dabei war die Redaktion nicht eben die Heimat von Flauschi und FLuffi, was den Umgangston anging. Es war oft flapsig etc, aber dumme Sprüche dazu hab ich nie mitbekommen. Warum auch? Warum sollte ein Vater nicht das RECHT haben, sich auch mal um die Kinder zu kümmern? Soll ich meine Kinder erst kennenlernen, wenn ich in Rente bin und sie selbst Kinder haben? 

Ich weiß, das ich für meinen Teil gerne eines Tages von meinem Recht Gebrauch machen werde.


----------



## Suki2000 (11. November 2010)

Ich als Weibliche Spielerin kann sagen, das es so Mittel ist. Ich wurde oft genug schon in TS angemault und beleidigt aber wiederrum von denn Notrgeilen angemacht ( ich ignorier es einfach und mach weiter mein Ding). Viele die meinten ich würde das nie packen usw. haben meisstens nach einen Proberaid denn Mund gehalten^^ ( Tja Jungs wir Frauen können eben doch zocken ob ihrs glaubt oder nicht). Wir Frauen werden nie so Spielen wie Ihr Kerle, sondern so wie uns es gefählt, schliesslich ist WoW ein Game das Spass machen soll.


----------



## Super PePe (11. November 2010)

WotanGOP schrieb:


> Was ist mit den Pauschalausreden für alles mögliche, die Frauen zur Verfügung haben und die selten angezweifelt werden?
> 
> , aus einem anderen Grund überhaupt nicht an Frauen interessiert, lügen oder liegen im Koma. Es gibt Punkte, da sind alle geschlechtsreifen männlichen Menschen gleich. Und das ist so einer.



Ich werde mal meine Frau fragen ob ich im Koma liege, weil ich der zarten Stimme aus dem TS nicht das meisterhafte Fliegen spendiere oder gar meine unwiderstehlichen Gene aufdrücken will . Aber wenn es ja mal zu einer Vertrauenskrise kommt, werde ich einfach sagen: "Schatz ich kann nix dafür, wir sind so programmiert von der Natur, das wir in jede unbewachte Höhle schauen müssen"


----------



## MasterMarvin (11. November 2010)

Also ich wollte ja erst nix sagen .....aber ich kann mir das net verkneifen ...wer hier sagt frauen werden im RL beforzugt hat irgendwie unrecht ...frauen werden teilweise sogar mehr rangenommen und leisten teilweise sogar mehr wir WIR (ja ich bin auch ein Mann) . 
Und auf das spiel bezogen kann ich nur sagen das selbst meine frau aufgehört hat im Ts was zu sagen ( ausser bei gilde) weil sie ständig hört , oh deine stimme is so toll bla bla bla ...und angewispert wird sie dnn auch noch und obendrauf wenn sie ein steinchen oder VZ haben will ...was glaubt ihr wie lange es braucht in einem raid bis sich mindesten 5 gemeldet haben , insofern so viele anwesend sind . versuche das mal als mann zumindestens in randomm gruppen .....lol...na klar man kennt sich und bekommt seinen kram , kein ding , aber wer behauptet das Frauen es hier nicht leichter hätten wenn sie es wollen der finde ich sieht das ein bissel blauäugig ...
Und zum Thema Dps is auch klar das ich keine unterschiede mache und auch kein raidleiter , allerdings wird es einer frau schonmal eher dabei geholfen wenn fehler oder die umsockelnung zu beheben sind ....und vor allen NETTER !!!!.
ok soviel von mir ....MFG Filizitas


----------



## WotanGOP (11. November 2010)

Esda schrieb:


> @ Wotan: ich finds auch klasse, wenn Männer Mann genug sind, in Elternzeit zu gehen. Ich kann mir vorstellen, dass das bei manchen Arbeitskollegen als Weichspüler ankommt und die Jungs sich dann so einiges Anhören dürfen. Da haben wir es wieder leichter!


Sowas kommt aber wenn dann von unreifen oder solchen, die selbst keine Kinder haben und nicht wissen, was das bedeutet, bzw. wie das ist.



Esda schrieb:


> Leider geht das nicht immer, dass sich einer frei nimmt. Nicht, weil man seinen Lebensstandard halten will (davon bin ich eh nicht so der Fan... ich brauch keine PS3 und drei Fernseher im Haus), sondern weil es im Job nicht geht. Sei es Manager oder einfach nur, dass man 'raus' ist, wenn man 6 Monate seine Nase nicht zeigt.


Naja, in unserer Branche muß man immer auf der Höhe der Zeit sein. Und es ist kein Problem, solange man sich dann selbst auf dem Laufenden hält. Eigeninitiative ist also schon nötig, klar.


----------



## Avelinya (11. November 2010)

Hi at all =)

Ich habe mir nicht alle Kommentare durchgelesen. Möchte nur einmal meine Sicht als Frau in WoW schildern.

Wie schon in manchen Vorposts gelesen, habe auch ich als Frau einige Sachen miterlebt. Gute wie schlechte. 
Ich werde weder bevorzugt noch benachteiligt, da ich in einer Gilde bin wo die Leute einfach echt super sind. Da wird jedem geholfen ob Mann oder Frau, spielt und spielte nie eine Rolle und so wirds auch bleiben.

In Rnd Raids dagegen macht man oft "eher" schlechte Erfahrungen. Das beste ist immer wenn man sich im Ts meldet und alle merken dass man ne Frau ist und mit whispers gleich zugeschüttet wird. Wenn ich dann mich dann höflich entschuldige im Sinne von: "Ich möchte jetzt lieber den Raid geniessen und zu ende bringen und wenn, dann erst nach dem Raid schreiben" sind die meisten gleich eingeschnappt ^^

Aber naja ich gehe kaum noch Rnd Raids - dank Gilde =)

Das beste Erlebnis hatte ich aber vor ca 1,5 Jahren - das hat echt den Vogel abgeschossen....

Ich bin in eine Stammgrp gekommen (damals war ich in keiner Gilde und hab mich dieser Stammgrp angeschlossen)
Neben mir gabs noch eine andere Spielerin in der Stammgrp. Naja nun gut dachte ich mir, mal sehen wie die so sind.  Leider musste ich schon ganz schnell feststellen dass der RL ein mieses A*** war. Er whisperte mich an ich solle zu ihm allein ins Ts gehn, habe mir logischerweise nichts dabei gedacht. Hab Ts eingeloggt, hallo gesagt und dann kamm einfach der Hamemr schlecht hin.
Er sagte nur so: "ah deine Stimme ist so geil, spreiz die Beine und....(der Rest ist absolut nicht mehr Jugendfrei). Ich machte zuerst einmal grosse Augen und musste lachen. Er wurde sauer und meinte: "du musst dich entscheiden, wenn du hier im Ts nicht mit mir F****, dann biste aus der Stammgrp raus, die andere hats schliesselich auch mit mir gemacht,also....?" 
Ich habe ihm dann gesagt dass ich sowas nicht nötige hab und mit solchen Idioten nicht zocken will.... danach hat er mich auf igno gesetzt (ich ihn logischerweise auch). Ich musste sowas von den Kopf schütteln...der hatte echt Probleme xD

Das war eigentlich das einzig wirklich traurige Ereignis dass ich erlebt hab. Und in der Gilde gibts auch keine blöden Sprüche mehr wie: "ih ne Frau im Raid, die kann eh net zocken" die ich ab und zu, zu früheren Zeiten in rnd miterlebt hab ^^

Ob schwerer oder leichter lässt sich für mich sonst eigentlich nicht beantworten. 

So ich geh dann mal in die Mittagspause - allen einen guten Apetit =)
Liebe grüsse
Ave

(Tippfehler dürft ihr behalten xD)


----------



## Guayg (11. November 2010)

also ich denke Frauen wird eher geholfen, und sie werden für Fehler nicht so zur Rechenschafft gezogen wie Männer.. allerdings stimmt die Aussage, dass die Männer oft von Frauen die Meinung haben "die kann eh nichts..." auch denke ich..
Also summa summarum könnte man sagen sie haben es nicht leichter und nicht schwerer.. sozial leichter, spielerisch schwerer 

ich habe leider schon oft die Erfahrung gemacht, dass die Frauen mehr Fehler produzieren als Männer (ingame  )


----------



## Esda (11. November 2010)

WotanGOP schrieb:


> Naja, in unserer Branche muß man immer auf der Höhe der Zeit sein. Und es ist kein Problem, solange man sich dann selbst auf dem Laufenden hält. Eigeninitiative ist also schon nötig, klar.



Damit meinte ich was anderes  In manchen Berufen muss man präsent sein, dass man sich immer Fortbilden muss steht auf einem anderen Blatt.


----------



## Araken (11. November 2010)

ich spiele im moment für eine freundin und sie hat nur weibliche chars und mir wurde jetzt schon des öfteren von irgendwelchen fremden leuten hilfe angeboten und ob ich irgendwas brauche und so. desshalb denke ich mal das frauen leichter an hilfe kommen


----------



## PandaKor (11. November 2010)

Ganz einfach:
Frauen haben es einfach, weil sie solange mimimi machen bis es ihnen einfacher gemacht wird.
Woran erkennt man bei jedem Forum Beitrag sofort, dass es um eine Frau geht?
Sie schreibt:
Ich als unerfahrenes Weibchen
oder
Eine Frau wie ich...

Dann wird mal schnell die Weiblichkeit ausgenutzt um dann im nächsten Thread Gleichberechtigung zu fordern und gegen Sexismus vor zu gehn.


----------



## Blutsegeladmiral (11. November 2010)

Ich schätze schon, daß Spieler einer Spielerin eher helfen, als nem anderen Spieler. Was ich allerdings noch nich erlebt habe, ist daß ein Fail einer Frau anders be-/verurteilt wurde, als der eines Mannes (ausgenommen in einem Falls, wo die Frau die Freundin des Raidleiters war, die durfte sich so ziemlich jeden Scheiß erlauben...).
Und was mir persönlich aufgefallen ist: Als männlicher Spieler bekommt man mehr Hilfe anderer Spieler, wenn man einen weiblichen Char spielt, als es bei einem männlichen Char der Fall ist. Man muss als Spieler also nich unbedingt Frau sein um es leichter zu haben - einfach nen weiblichen Char erstellen, und im TS die KLappe halten


----------



## Braamséry (11. November 2010)

Ich finde nicht, dass sie im Spiel bervorzugt werden.

Ich kann nun nicht abweisen, dass wenn eine Frau fragt wie XY funktioniert o.ä. ich nicht hilfsbereiter als bei Männern bin.
Aber das ist meist mehr aus Höflichkeit und auch, weil ich oft denke, dass Frauen manchmal zu kompliziert und manchmal zu einfach denken und Männer da oftmals nen Instinkt für haben. Aber das ist eben meine peröhnliche Einstellung.
Selbst wenn das auch nicht allzu oft zutrifft, aber so gehe ich an die sache ran.

Ansonsten hab ich bei denen die ich kenne nicht das gefühl gehabt, dass die es leichter hatten.


----------



## WotanGOP (11. November 2010)

Super schrieb:


> Ich werde mal meine Frau fragen ob ich im Koma liege, weil ich der zarten Stimme aus dem TS nicht das meisterhafte Fliegen spendiere oder gar meine unwiderstehlichen Gene aufdrücken will . Aber wenn es ja mal zu einer Vertrauenskrise kommt, werde ich einfach sagen: "Schatz ich kann nix dafür, wir sind so programmiert von der Natur, das wir in jede unbewachte Höhle schauen müssen"


*grins*
Wenn wir eine Partnerin haben, sollten unsere Hormone schon dafür sorgen, daß wir gewisse Grenzen einhalten. Ansonsten ist es wohl nicht die richtige Partnerin. 

Dennoch bin ich mir sicher, daß auch du dieser zarten Stimme im TS anders begegnest, als einer rauen Männerstimme, die ähnliches sagt.





MasterMarvin schrieb:


> ...wer hier sagt frauen werden im RL beforzugt hat irgendwie unrecht ...


Und ich sage, wer das Gegenteil behauptet, hat unrecht. Und nun? Allein, daß du dann mit "teilweise" fortfährst, spricht schon eine eindeutige Sprache. Also "teilweise" kann man alles anders sehen. Sicherlich hat Frau Schmidt, Chefärztin im Krankenhaus, einen schwierigeren Job, als Hausmeister Peter. Andersrum hat es Minentaucher Müller aber auch deutlich schwerer erwischt, als Kassiererin Frauke. Und daß eine arbeitende alleinerziehende Frau deutlich mehr leistet, als ein arbeitsloser Singlemann, der noch bei Mutti wohnt, ist ja wohl auch ganz klar. Teilweise ist also sehr relativ zu betrachten.
Also teilweise jammern Frauen wegen Kleinigkeiten völlig übertrieben rum. Teilweise sind Männer aber sogar noch deutlich schlimmer. Aber beides eben nur teilweise.


----------



## Yunei (11. November 2010)

First: Hi @ll =) Ich hab' mir nicht jetzt 10 Seiten durchlesen können, daher möchte ich meine Meinung/Erfahrung(en) mit euch teilen. 


Ob es Frauen in jeder Hinsicht, sei es hilfe bei Quests, netterer Umgangston oder das Verzeihen von Fehlern ist, kommt ganz darauf an wie sie sich verhält. Wenn sie eine auf putzig und liebenswert macht, á la "Könntest du mir büdde bei <Insert Quest> helfen? Ich kann die nicht alleine ;((" dann kriegt sie sicher schnell was sie will, zwar nicht immer aber es kann vorkommen. Selbriges als Teamspeak Version. Und zu einem putzigen Typen gibts ja wohl auch eine Art Gegenteil, wie sie auf meinem Server (Alleria -> Allianz) weiter verbeitet sind als Typ 1. Typ 2 ist eher die ruhigere, die sie es bevorzugt zu schreiben statt im TS ihr Meinung kund zu tun, da sie eben solche Frauen im TS zu oft hatte oder selber Anfangs nur dumme Anmachsprüche bekam.

 Ich selbst bin eher Typ 2. 5 Jahre WoW habe ich nun schon auf dem Buckelchen und ich war Anfangs eher Typ 1, da wollte ich ja auch nur mal meine weiblichen Reize einsetzen. Doch mit der Zeit merkt man halt, das sowas auch ziemliche Nachteile hat (siehe Anmachsprüche etc. ...). Bei Typ 2 läuft man nicht so sehr der Gefahr aus, direkt als weibliche Spielerin erkannt zu werden. Das hat einerseids den Vorteil Anmachsprüche zu umgehen aber manchmal auch (kommt auf den Raid/Raidleader an) den Nachteil mächtig Stunk kassieren zu müssen/können. Ich kann mit soetwas ja umgehen also ist es kein Problem. Meine schlimmste Erfahrung war zu BC, übergang zu WotLk, Zeiten. Da war ich in einem Kara Raid unterwegs mit einem recht ausgeglichenem Verhältnis von Frauen und Männern. Es war etwa 50 zu 50. Bei 2 Frauen war das headset hinüber und eine hatte keine Lust zu sprechen. Die Männerschaft hingegen war munter am Witze reißen und diskutieren, welche Rota für welche Klasse wohl optimal wäre. So, ich und die andere Gesellin fingen in einer Pause an sich über Gott und die Welt zu unterhalten, da wir ja während der fröhlichen Männerrunde im Whisperchat so ein interessantes Thema fanden, was uns unteressiert. Wir dachten 7/10 wären AFK gewesen, doch leider war jemand doch noch da. Dieser mischte sich fröhlich in die Unterhaltung ein, mit Sprüchen die nicht mehr freundlich und jugendfrei waren. Ich und meine Gesprächspartnerin gingen dann doch wieder zum Whisperchat über als der Raidlead zurück kam und fragte, wieso es so still sei im TS, denn er habe vorhin Leute sprechen gehört. Da fingen wir halt an zu erklären das wir in einem gespräch vertieft waren das von Spieler Xy unterbrochen wurde doch nicht gerade nette Zwischenrufe und Sprüche. Da meinte nur der Readleader zu uns "Naja, zu Frauen muss man halt netmehr nett sein und ich finde der hat damit recht" <. Dies reichte und beiden und wir leavten. Etwa 10 Minuten später wurde ich von den anderen 3 Mitspielerinnen angeschrieben das sie ebenfalls geleavt hätten mit einem freundlichen "Sucht euch Kerle für so einen Raid " Sprüchlein. Das ist ein Grund weshalb ich niewieder in einem TS sprechen wollte. Und ich glaube das muss sich niemand geben, sei es Männlich oder Weiblich.

MFG Yunei (Fehler dürft ihr behalten ;D)


----------



## WotanGOP (11. November 2010)

Esda schrieb:


> Damit meinte ich was anderes  In manchen Berufen muss man präsent sein, dass man sich immer Fortbilden muss steht auf einem anderen Blatt.


Naja aber wenn beide einen solchen Job haben, wo sie so unverzichtbar sind, dann muss ein Kompromiss gefunden werden, wenn man sich schon entschließt, ein Kind in die Welt zu setzen. Das muss sich jenes Paar dann vorher reiflich überlegen.


----------



## Super PePe (11. November 2010)

WotanGOP schrieb:


> *grins*
> Wenn wir eine Partnerin haben, sollten unsere Hormone schon dafür sorgen, daß wir gewisse Grenzen einhalten. Ansonsten ist es wohl nicht die richtige Partnerin.





WotanGOP schrieb:


> Dennoch bin ich mir sicher, daß auch du dieser zarten Stimme im TS anders begegnest, als einer rauen Männerstimme, die ähnliches sagt.



Im ersten Moment springt natürlich mein Stammhirn an, dies wird jedoch schlagartig von einem "Wie? Warum und sowieso!?" ausgebremst. Dazu hat man(n) sich ja früher zu oft die Finger verbrannt. Und am Ende geht doch sovieles über das sich riechen können ab und das im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes.


----------



## WotanGOP (11. November 2010)

Super schrieb:


> Im ersten Moment springt natürlich mein Stammhirn an, dies wird jedoch schlagartig von einem "Wie? Warum und sowieso!?" ausgebremst. Dazu hat man(n) sich ja früher zu oft die Finger verbrannt. Und am Ende geht doch sovieles über das sich riechen können ab und das im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes.


Du redest dir doch aber kein "bäh da is ne nette frau, die muß ich jetzt schlecht behandeln, damit ich meiner frau treu bleibe" ein, oder?


----------



## Cendritta (11. November 2010)

> Frauen haben es einfach, weil sie solange mimimi machen bis es ihnen einfacher gemacht wird.



Mir geht hier echt die Hutschnur hoch. Eigentlich war ich in dem Thread hier nur stille Mitleserin, aber mittlerweile ist meine Wut doch so angestaut, dass ich etwas dazu schreiben möchte.
Ich finde die Behauptung, dass Frauen jammern, bis sie alles in den Allerwertesten geschoben bekommen, absolut unter alle Sau. Ebenfalls dieser bescheuerte (Entschuldigung) Kommentar das Frauen nicht stressresistent sind.... Wo nehmt ihr solche Infos her? Hier wird verallgemeinert und kneipenphilosophiert aber nur von sehr wenigen in ordenlicher Manier diskutiert.

Ich finde Verallgemeinerung auf beiden Seiten schlecht. 
Nicht jede Frau ist ein Püppchen das mit süffisantem Lächeln durchs Leben stolziert und nicht jeder Mann ist ein schwanzgesteuerter Ar....kriecher der Frauen hinter her lechzt um nur irgendwann mal zum Zug zu kommen.

Fakt ist, dass Frauen im RL in benachteiligten Positionen zu sehen sind.
Dazu gehören nunmal der Job und das Gehalt. Das ist nicht aus der Luft gegriffen, sondern belegt, mehrfach nach zu lesen, unter anderem hier Focus vom 25.10 Überlegt sich die Frau statt Karriere zu machen, dass Kinder und Familie für sie im Vordergrund stehen sollten, wird sie genau so diffamiert. Schließlich ist sie ja NUR Hausfrau. Und das bißchen Haushalt. Ständig stecken wir zurück - meist, ohne darüber zu sprechen. Nicht umsonst heißt es im Volksmund: Hinter jedem erfolgreichen Mann steht eine starke Frau. Denn auch der Männerwelt (Chef, Ehemann) den Rücken freizuhalten ist eine beachtliche und oft verkannte Aufgabe.


----------



## Esda (11. November 2010)

WotanGOP schrieb:


> Naja aber wenn beide einen solchen Job haben, wo sie so unverzichtbar sind, dann muss ein Kompromiss gefunden werden, wenn man sich schon entschließt, ein Kind in die Welt zu setzen. Das muss sich jenes Paar dann vorher reiflich überlegen.



Und deswegen gibts immer mehr Paare ohne Kinder. Beziehungsweise erfolgreiche Paare.


----------



## Cyone (11. November 2010)

Ich habe als Frau noch nie irgendwelche Anmache über mich ergehen lassen müssen. Keine Bemerkungen über Küche und co. usw.
Keine Ahnung ob ich da Glück mit der Auswahl meiner Mitspieler und Server (meist RP-PVE) hatte, oder die anderen Frauen eher Pech.

Das mag zum Teil daran liegen, das ich keine Quasselstrippe bin, also nicht ständig ins Gedächtnis rufe, das wer weibliches im TS ist.
Und vielleicht auch, das ich eine recht tiefe Stimme habe. Also auch durchaus als männlich durchgehen kann.

Dabei ist mir aufgefallen, das der Umgangston sich durchaus bessert, wenn allen die Anwesenheit einer Frau/Mädchen bewusst ist.

Mittlerweile melde ich mich beim ersten mal im TS mit ner neuen Gruppe mit extra hoher Stimmlage. Das tue ich nicht um besonders behandelt zu werden (was mMn auch nicht passiert) sondern um meinen Mitspielern peinliche Momente zu ersparen, wenn sie nach ein paar extra zotigen Sprüchen erst merken, das ne Frau anwesend ist.
(Stören tun mich die Sprüche nicht, hab schon so einiges gehört, arbeite in der Baubranche, und bin auch schon alt genug um im Gegensatz zu einigen "Kiddies" zu wissen, wovon die Rede ist  .)

Höflich behandelt werde ich schon. Das hat aber wohl eher damit zu tun, das auch ich höflich bin. Ich drängel nicht, flame nicht, jammer nicht nach nem Wipe. Und ich kann sogar Fehler zugeben. Wenn gefragt wird wer den Wipe verursacht hat, sag ich das auch, wenn ichs war, frage evtl. wie ichs besser machen kann, wenn ich es nicht weiß und mach beim nächsten Mal nicht denselben Fehler.
Wahrscheinlich nimmt das den meisten den Wind aus den Segeln. 

Vielleicht ist das die Lösung des Ganzen. Da wir Frauen eher zu einem höflichen Umganston erzogen sind, werden wir auch entsprechend höflich behandelt. (Jetzt GANZ stark vereinfacht)


----------



## Super PePe (11. November 2010)

WotanGOP schrieb:


> Du redest dir doch aber kein "bäh da is ne nette frau, die muß ich jetzt schlecht behandeln, damit ich meiner frau treu bleibe" ein, oder?



Die Reaktionszeit von wenigen ms die im 'Hirn ablaufen bis hin zur Reflexion hat mit dem von dir erwähnten nichts zu tun. Die Reflexion seiner Reaktion würde doch bei deiner Vermutung ausbleiben und erst dann einsetzen wenn man mittendrin ist. Soll heißen eine zarte Stimme würde ausreichen um einen Suchenden (ob nun aus Süd¹ oder Südwest²) oder und einen Unglücklichen in "Versuchung" zu führen und ihn veranlassen die entstehenden Komplikationen und Schwierigkeiten zu überbrücken (fängt an mit stundenlangen Paarungsverhalten: Geschenken, Hilfe bis hin zum Füttern und Nestbau. usw.) 


Rein biologischer Natur: 
¹Samenüberdruck 
²Samenüberdruck wegen Einstellung sexueller Tätigkeit


----------



## Stevesteel (11. November 2010)

die Frau, die mit dem RL schläft darf in Hardmodes auch mal 5k statt wie alle anderen DDler ü8k fahren, es wird ihr auf jeden Fall schnell verziehen oder unter den Tisch fallen gelassen.


----------



## WotanGOP (11. November 2010)

Esda schrieb:


> Und deswegen gibts immer mehr Paare ohne Kinder. Beziehungsweise erfolgreiche Paare.


Ja, bedauerlicher Weise. Das liegt aber eher an der Gesellschaft insgesamt als am Geschlecht einzelner Personen. Aber etwas anderes war ja nicht zu erwarten, wenn man alles immer weiter weg von der klassischen Rollenverteilung entwickelt. Der Mann hat schon immer gearbeitet, war Manager, Chef, irgendwas, und will da jetzt nicht drauf verzichten. Die Frau ist inzwischen auch Managerin, Chefin, irgendwas, und will keinen Rückschritt machen. Also bleibt der Nachwuchs meistens auf der Strecke. Im Grunde wurde beim Weg zur Gleichberechtigung ein entscheidender Fehler gemacht, nämlich der, daß nur die Frau weiterentwickelt wurde, um auf die selbe Stufe wie der Mann zu kommen. Auch hier wäre ein Kompromiss logischer und besser gewesen, bei dem sich Mann und Frau in der Mitte treffen. Aber wie gesagt, der Mann hat sich nicht, bzw. kaum, angenähert, sondern ist statisch da geblieben, wo er schon immer war.


----------



## Super PePe (11. November 2010)

Stevesteel schrieb:


> die Frau, die mit dem RL schläft darf in Hardmodes auch mal 5k statt wie alle anderen DDler ü8k fahren, es wird ihr auf jeden Fall schnell verziehen oder unter den Tisch fallen gelassen.



Und um eine Krach zu vermeiden, sollte sie am Besten gleich die andere Fraktion spielen


----------



## Jornia (11. November 2010)

WotanGOP schrieb:


> Also alle jungen Mütter, die ich kenne, und das sind einige, hatten entweder Arbeit oder hatten von sich aus gar keine Lust, zu arbeiten, bzw. haben sich einfach nicht gekümmert.


DAS lasse ich schonmal gar nicht gelten, ich habe selber Kinder, und kämpfe seid dem um einen Arbeitsplatz. Allerdings sind die meisten Arbeitgeber nicht bereit eine Mutter einzustellen, es werden z.b. Fragen gestellt, wer denn zu Hause belbien würde, wenn das Kind mal krank werden würde. Klar, man kann sich den Arbeitsplatz erklagen (Agg - Allgemeines Gleichbehandlungsgesetz), aber mal ganz ehrlich, man würde da nie glücklich, denn Chefs sind Spezialisten dadrin, einen Kündigungsgrund zu finden. 



WotanGOP schrieb:


> Und dann die natürliche Ur-Aufgabe (damit meine ich die Aufgabe, die "Frauen" schon vor Millionen Jahren hatten) der Frau hier mit reinzuziehen, ist wohl eher ein Verzweiflungsargument.[...] Und mal ehrlich, ihr bekommt im Schnitt vielleicht 1,5 Kinder im Leben und nicht jede Woche eins. Wenn du mit so einem Argument kommst, könnte man auch mit den körperlich sehr harten Berufen kommen, die zu 99% von Männern ausgeübt werden, die dann jahrzehntelang noch unter den Folgen zu leiden haben.


Interessante Ausssage, das muß ich zugeben. Aber wer sagt dir, dass viele Frauen nicht noch Jahrzehnte an den Folgen einer Schwangerschaft und Geburt leiden? Frauen arbeiten in den selben Berufen wie Männer, leisten meist genausoviel, wenn nicht sogar mehr. 
Zudem vergessen die meisten eines: Wenn man als Frau zu Hause bleibt für die Kinder, bekommt man für 2 Jahre den Mindestsatz an Rentenanspruch, dieser beträgt ca 50% von dem Satz den man bekommt, wenn man Arbeitslosengeld bekommt. Einen Kindergartenplatz - vorrausgesetzt er ist bezahlbar - bekommt ein Kind frühstens mit 3. 1 Jahr ohne Ansprüche, die das Leben im Rentenalter etwas besser machen. Klar, es gibt die Krippe, aber mal ehrlich versuche einen Platz in einer Krippe zu bekommen, und wie teuer die sind. Der Beitrag wird anhand des Einkommen berechnet, sprich geht Frau für die paar Stunden arbeiten, ist das Geld meist für die Betreeung des Kindes weg. 

Wir haben im Bekanntenkreis auch den Fall, dass eine Freundin sofort arbeiten könnte, der Arbeitgeber will sie unbedingt haben. Es gibt keine Betreeungsplätze für ihren Kleinen, Tagesmutter ist zu teuer. Somit gibt es einen Plan, wer wann auch das Kind aufpaßt, bis ein Paltz freiwird ... oder geht man nach dem Kindeswohl und bleibt lieber zu Hause? 

Und gerade als Mutter, hat man es in WoW schwer, denn af-Kind endet zu 95% in einem Rausschmiss bei einer Randomgruppe. Ich denke, das die, die so handeln, meist selber noch halbe Kinder sind, oder Angst haben nicht schnell genug zum nächsten Schwanzvergleich zu kommen ... 
Wehe dem, Frau wagt sich in den TS, erst kommen die sabbernden 3-Beiner angekrochen ... kaum hört man aber mal eine Kinderstimme im Hintergrund wollen diese, die dann ja schon alles unter Sabber gestellt haben, Frau gleich loswerden ... Ja, ich weiß, die Chance zum Stich zu kommen sinkt extrem, wenn ein Kind in der Nähe ist .... 

Solange es 3-beiner gibt, die nur mit dem 3. Bein denken, und für die Frauen nur ein Objekt sind, das man bespringen kann, werden Frauen auch nicht gleichgestellt sein ... das 3-Bein könnte ja nicht mehr der Big Boss sein, den angeblich alle Frauen wollen.... leider gibt es von diesen "Ich bin der Tollste Kerl überhaupt" zu viele in WoW.
Da man denen nicht entgehen kann, verrät Frau eben nicht, dass Frau spielt, und schon hat man Ruhe.


----------



## Janithas (11. November 2010)

Stevesteel schrieb:


> im RL stimmt es mit Sicherheit, im Spiel denke ich eher nicht.



In Wahrheit ist es genau umgekehrt.


----------



## Morcan (11. November 2010)

Was Fehler in Raids angeht werden Frauen ziemlich oft nur mal kurz getadelt. Wenn wir Männer mal daneben treten werden wir gleich angemault...ist soweit nur die Erfahrung, die ich bisher machen durfte.


----------



## bakkax (11. November 2010)

Also die Erfahrung, dass bei Frauen die Fehler machen, die Kindergärtner Stimme angezogen wird, habe ich auch bereits gemacht. Stützt allerdings auch nur die These, dass Frauen beim Kämpfen nicht für voll genommen werden...


----------



## StrangeInside (11. November 2010)

Morcan schrieb:


> Was Fehler in Raids angeht werden Frauen ziemlich oft nur mal kurz getadelt. Wenn wir Männer mal daneben treten werden wir gleich angemault...ist soweit nur die Erfahrung, die ich bisher machen durfte.



Also in der 10er Stamm in der ich bin sind 2 Frauen dabei und obwohl eine davon die Frau des Raidleads ist wird jeder gleich behandelt wenn etwas schief läuft.
wobei ich dazu sagen muss das wir nicht sofort anfangen rumzumaulen sondern gesittet prüfen was falsch lief und wieso (ok sind alle mitglieder ü20 vll liegts daran)
aber wenn der fehler wiederholt von einer person auftritt wird eben gleichberichtigt die konsequenz gezogen oder eben ein kompromiss gesucht egal welches geschlecht diese fehler wiederholt begang.

Einzige was störend ist, ist das meine frau (sie raidet nicht aber geht gern heros) ständig dumm und teilweise sogar fast pervers angeflüstert wird sobald ein rnd mitspieler mitbekommt das sie eine frau ist. mittlerweile schreibt se kaum noch in den gruppenchats oder /handel etc weils einfach nervig ist nur weil mancher nicht zum schuss kommt oder frauen ihnen automatisch ausweichen im RL. (denn manche sätze kann ich mir kaum vorstellen das die von ü16 überhaupt bekannt sind, aber man kann sich auch irren)


----------



## Tristana (11. November 2010)

Nike3676 schrieb:


> >Ich bin eine Frau und spiele Wow, leite eine recht erfolgreiche Gilde und durfte mir schon des Öfteren anhören, wenn auch im Spass,
> das Frauen "bevorzugt" werden, bzw. es einfacher haben als Männer.



Meistens von Männern im Alter von 25-45 die Online den Weissen ritter spielen und auf eine RL Beziehung hoffen. 





Nike3676 schrieb:


> Es wird gesagt: Frauen werden dafür nicht so sehr zur Verantwortung gezogen oder angemault wie Männer.
> Klar gab es Situationen, wenn man in einen fremden TS kommt und einfach nur "Hallo" sagt und somit klar wird, da ist ne Frau,
> dass dann Kommentare kamen wie: oh.. was für eine schöne Stimme.. etc.



Wenn jemand mit solchen Kommentaren in meinem rnd raid schon anfangen würde gäbs nen instant kick. 




Nike3676 schrieb:


> Aber ich finde es unfair zu behaupten, dass es Frauen einfacher gemacht wird als Männern.
> Oder ist das wirklich so?



Frauen sollten einfach gar nicht erwähnen das sie frauen sind ansonsten ist das klar das sich die ganzen Kellerjungfrauen draufstürzen.




Nike3676 schrieb:


> Was meint ihr?



Black Ops ist scheisse.


----------



## Todeskirsche (11. November 2010)

Hiho.

Also.. ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht, dass wir weiblichen Spielerinnen oft für "dumm" abgestempelt werden.
Viele Spieler denken wir sind Movementkrüppel und nicht Kritikfähig.
Ich habe mir auch des Öfteren folgendende Wortlaute anhören müssen: "LOOOOOOOOL du bist weiblich??, olololololol Priesterin.. kein Wunder, jede Frau spielt ne Priesterin.. olololololol wieso spielst du Shadow???????? Frauen spielen doch normalerweise schwule Heilerchars!!!! zomfg du hast doch eh nix drauf! omg omg omg lösch deinen Char Chica!"

Oder...

kaum kommt man ins Vent / TS und begrüßt den Randomraid:

"OHHHHHH was für ne süße Stimme, woher? wie alt? Solo??" *handindiehoseschieb* 

....

Bei Fehlern im Raid / Gruppe: "war klar... Frau."

....

habe auch zahlreiche positiv-Beispiele erlebt.. doch leider überwiegen die negativen ^^


----------



## Derulu (11. November 2010)

Einfacher? Soll das ein Witz sein? Sobald eine Frau ins TS kommt (die noch keiner kennt), gieren doch 50% der männlichen Spieler nach denen und versuchen alles um die Aufmerksamkeit der holden Weiblichkeit zu erlangen. was ich von meinen aktuellen und ehemaligen Gildenkolleginnen schön für Geschichten gehört habe, von dummen Anmachsprüchen bis zum Ingamestalking etc.....aber natürlich Frauen haben's in WoW leichter


----------



## bakkax (11. November 2010)

Also dieses direkte Baggerverhalten in Randomraids habe ich noch nie erlebt... 

Aber eine Freundin von mir hat schon von diversen Ingameverehrern RL -Geschenke bekommen, von Kleinigkeiten bishin zu einem Ledersessel


----------



## Avelinya (11. November 2010)

Derulu schrieb:


> Einfacher? Soll das ein Witz sein? Sobald eine Frau ins TS kommt (die noch keiner kennt), gieren doch 50% der männlichen Spieler nach denen und versuchen alles um die Aufmerksamkeit der holden Weiblichkeit zu erlangen. was ich von meinen aktuellen und ehemaligen Gildenkolleginnen schön für Geschichten gehört habe, von dummen Anmachsprüchen bis zum Ingamestalking etc.....aber natürlich Frauen haben's in WoW leichter




/sign

so ists mir auch einmal ergangen...
und wie schon vorhin erwähnt, weist man diese Leute dann zurecht, sind sie angepisst und beschimpfen einen.... ^^


----------



## Todeskirsche (11. November 2010)

Avelinya schrieb:


> /sign
> 
> so ists mir auch einmal ergangen...
> und wie schon vorhin erwähnt, weist man diese Leute dann zurecht, sind sie angepisst und beschimpfen einen.... ^^




wie Recht du hast.... ._.


----------



## Tristana (11. November 2010)

bakkax schrieb:


> Ledersessel



Was.

Ich muss mal dafür sorgen das meine Freundin für mich redet in rnd raids.


----------



## Avelinya (11. November 2010)

Todeskirsche schrieb:


> wie Recht du hast.... ._.




Thjo die haben halt gehofft noch zum Schuss zu kommen....^^


----------



## blindhai (11. November 2010)

Ich habe bei den Frauen aus sog. "Progressgilden" immer das Gefühl die werden bevorzugt. Die können meist nicht gut spielen aber sind oft super ausgestattet...kommt aber nichts bei rum wenn man mit HeroT11 und teilweise BiS auf nur 8-9 in ICC kommt. Das ist eindeutig Tittenbonus .


----------



## Blutsegeladmiral (11. November 2010)

StrangeInside schrieb:


> ...
> Einzige was störend ist, ist das meine frau (sie raidet nicht aber geht gern heros) ständig dumm und teilweise sogar fast pervers angeflüstert wird sobald ein rnd mitspieler mitbekommt das sie eine frau ist. mittlerweile schreibt se kaum noch in den gruppenchats oder /handel etc weils einfach nervig ist nur weil mancher nicht zum schuss kommt oder frauen ihnen automatisch ausweichen im RL. (denn manche sätze kann ich mir kaum vorstellen das die von ü16 überhaupt bekannt sind, aber man kann sich auch irren)


Da wirft sich bei mir die Frage auf: Woher wissen denn die Randoms, daß sie eine Frau ist? Geht sie für ne Random Ini mit den Leuten ins TS?Unwahrscheinlich. Aber irgendwie müssen die Leute ja drauf kommen. Wer als Frau ein Problem mit Kerlen im Internet hat, muss denen ja die eigene Weiblichkeit nich unter die Nase reiben. Indem man z.B. auf Sprüche wie "was soll der scheiß junge" nich mit "wenn schon dann mädel", oder ähnlichen Sprüchen antwortet. Sollte ja nun mittlerweile jedem/jeder, der/die sich im Internet bewegt, bekannt sein, daß es da vor Notgeilis nur so wimmelt. Und ich wage einfach mal (natürlich völlig unbegründet lol) zu behaupten, daß Frauen das gerne auch mal ausnutzen, um sich einen kleinen Vorteil zu verschaffen. Und sei es nur um von irgendwem durch's Verlies gezogen zu werden.


----------



## PandaKor (11. November 2010)

Was ich gerne noch ansprechen möchte: Sind die Frauen die ihr kennt in raids auch überhaupt nicht kritikfähig?
Ich raidete schon mit mehreren Frauen und die fanden immer total sinnlose Argumente warum sie angeblich alles richtig machen.
Die Männer hingegen sind sofort rageQuit oder haben sich gefügt.


----------



## Esda (11. November 2010)

blindhai schrieb:


> Ich habe bei den Frauen aus sog. "Progressgilden" immer das Gefühl die werden bevorzugt. Die können meist nicht gut spielen aber sind oft super ausgestattet...kommt aber nichts bei rum wenn man mit HeroT11 und teilweise BiS auf nur 8-9 in ICC kommt. Das ist eindeutig Tittenbonus .



Kann ich so nicht sagen. 
Wir hatten eine Frau im Raidpool, die signifikant schlechteren DMG gemacht hat, als die andern Spieler ihrere Klasse (SP) und die deswegen beim Gear immer bevorzugt werden wollte und jeden Typen angeflüstert hat, ob er ihr nicht das Item lassen will. Da hat sich niemand drauf eingelassen. 
Da ihr dmg aber so weit unter den anderen war, dass man das mit Gear nicht mehr entschuldigen wollte + ihr mangelndes Movement und Bosskenntnis + dreistes Verhalten (quieken, Titten, jedes Achievment verlangen) wurde sie aus dem Progresspool entfernt. 
Sie ist dann beleidigt geleavt und hat leider einen unserer besten Heiler mitgenommen ~.~




PandaKor schrieb:


> Was ich gerne noch ansprechen möchte: Sind die Frauen die ihr kennt in raids auch überhaupt nicht kritikfähig?
> Ich raidete schon mit mehreren Frauen und die fanden immer total sinnlose Argumente warum sie angeblich alles richtig machen.
> Die Männer hingegen sind sofort rageQuit oder haben sich gefügt.



Ich hab die Erfahrung gemacht, dass Frauen wie Männer auf normale Kritik mit Erklärungen reagieren (sei sie notwendig oder nicht) und auf harsche Kritik sehr rasch beleidigt oder agressiv. 
Bei Frauen ist die Zickenquote leicht höher, aber das ist wahrscheinlich normal, da es bei Männern das Phämonen Stutenbissigkeit nicht gibt.


----------



## bakkax (11. November 2010)

PandaKor schrieb:


> Was ich gerne noch ansprechen möchte: Sind die Frauen die ihr kennt in raids auch überhaupt nicht kritikfähig?
> Ich raidete schon mit mehreren Frauen und die fanden immer total sinnlose Argumente warum sie angeblich alles richtig machen.



Also das Verhalten kenn ich von weiblichen sowie männlichen Spielern.


----------



## Derulu (11. November 2010)

PandaKor schrieb:


> ..


Doch sind sie. Sogar weit kritikfähiger als viele männlichen Kollegen, denn sie sind nicht so sehr davon überzeugt, die Imbaroxxor Nr. 1 zu sein, die als einzige keinen Fehler machen und ihre Klasse als einzige Spieler dieser Welt richtig spielen können.


----------



## Janithas (11. November 2010)

Derulu schrieb:


> aber natürlich Frauen haben's in WoW leichter



Wenn ich an alte Raids zurückdenke bzw meine Gildenerfahrungen revue passieren lasse ist es aber nun einmal so. 

Wenn Frauen dumme Kommentare abbekommen (von wegen süsse Stimme oder Anmache per Chat) ist das sicher die andere Seite der Medaille. Aber ich glaube wer sowas prinzipiell immer ignoriert und einfach nicht drauf reagiert (weder positiv noch negativ), der, bzw die wird dann auch recht schnell in Ruhe gelassen. Ich habe aber auch schon die ein oder andere Frau in WoW erlebt die Spaß dran hat und auf solche Sprüch voll einging. Die darf sich dann halt nicht beschweren wenn es irgendwann zuviel wird und der Schuss nach hinten losgeht.

Aber davon ab ist es nun einmal so das die Mehrheit der Spieler Männer sind. Und die Mehrheit dieser freut sich (auf die ein oder andere Weise) wenn er mal auf eine Frau im Spiel trifft und benimmt sich dieser gegenüber schnell anders. Das muss nicht zwangsläufig daran liegen das der Spieler ein Kellerkind ist das Frauen nur aus dem Fernsehen kennt, auch "normale" Männer, oder gerade die, haben in der Regel eine Erziehung genossen die ihr Verhalten in Anwesenheit von Frauen oder zumindest gegenüber Frauen ändert.


----------



## bakkax (11. November 2010)

Derulu schrieb:


> Doch sind sie. Sogar weit kritikfähiger als viele männlichen Kollegen, denn sie sind nicht so sehr davon überzeugt, die Imbaroxxor Nr. 1 zu sein, die als einzige keinen Fehler machen und ihre Klasse als einzige Spieler dieser Welt richtig spielen können.



Hihihi - da ist aber jemand seeeehr von Frauen überzeugt 

Alle Frauen sind immer viel besonnener und gehen niemals hoch. Reflexion ist ihnen in die Wiege gelegt. 
Kein Mann kann da mithalten.


----------



## Derulu (11. November 2010)

bakkax schrieb:


> Hihihi - da ist aber jemand seeeehr von Frauen überzeugt
> 
> Alle Frauen sind immer viel besonnener und gehen niemals hoch. Reflexion ist ihnen in die Wiege gelegt.
> Kein Mann kann da mithalten.



Ich habe ja nicht gesagt "alle" Männer oder "alle" Frauen. Nur, dass sie häufig weniger zur Selbstüberschätzung neigen wie viele ihrer Kollegen, die eben meinen, sie wäre die Besten und die Andern an allem Schuld, obwohl ganz offensichtlich ist, dass sie die gröbsten Fehler machen...


----------



## WotanGOP (11. November 2010)

Super schrieb:


> Und um eine Krach zu vermeiden, sollte sie am Besten gleich die andere Fraktion spielen


Besser wärs. Ich hatte einmal eine Partnerin in meiner 10er und auch 25er Gruppe. Das war nicht gut...





Jornia schrieb:


> DAS lasse ich schonmal gar nicht gelten, ich habe selber Kinder, und kämpfe seid dem um einen Arbeitsplatz. Allerdings sind die meisten Arbeitgeber nicht bereit eine Mutter einzustellen, es werden z.b. Fragen gestellt, wer denn zu Hause belbien würde, wenn das Kind mal krank werden würde. Klar, man kann sich den Arbeitsplatz erklagen (Agg - Allgemeines Gleichbehandlungsgesetz), aber mal ganz ehrlich, man würde da nie glücklich, denn Chefs sind Spezialisten dadrin, einen Kündigungsgrund zu finden.


*rofl* Du läßt es nicht gelten, was bei den Damen, die ich so kenne, Tatsache ist? Oder hast du meine Aussage nur falsch verstanden? 
Mal davon abgesehen, daß du das mit den Chefs doch arg pauschalisierst. Sicherlich gibt es manche, die so sind. Aber das sind doch trotzdem bei weitem nicht die Mehrheit.



Jornia schrieb:


> Interessante Ausssage, das muß ich zugeben. Aber wer sagt dir, dass viele Frauen nicht noch Jahrzehnte an den Folgen einer Schwangerschaft und Geburt leiden? Frauen arbeiten in den selben Berufen wie Männer, leisten meist genausoviel, wenn nicht sogar mehr.


Ja Frauen leisten meistens genauso viel, oder sogar mehr. Wenn das nicht DAS Totschlagargument überhaupt zu diesem Thema ist... Woher wollt ihr das denn immer so genau wissen? Nehmen wir mal ein Beispiel, wo man es eindeutig beweisen kann, daß es nicht so ist: den Schulunterricht. Angeblich sind Mädchen in ihrer Entwicklung zwei Jahre weiter als Jungen. Im Sportunterricht müssen sie aber weniger leisten, für die gleiche Note. Und wenn Jungen wirklich zwei Jahre hinter Mädchen zurück sind, sind sie doch total benachteiligt, wenn sie trotzdem das gleiche im sonstigen Unterricht erbringen müssen.
Ansonsten ist zumindest bei körperlich anstrengenden Berufen die Frau im Hintertreffen. Der Körper des Mannes ist nunmal von Natur aus größer und stärker als der, der Frau. Dementsprechend kann eine Frau als Möbelpacker gar nicht so viel tragen, wie ein Mann. Also leistet der Mann mehr, insofern er nicht deutlich mehr Pause macht. Und ja, ich weiß, daß es Frauen gibt, die Männer ungespitzt in den Boden rammen könnten, weil sie viel stärker sind. Aber das sind nichts weiter, als Ausnahmen. Mal davon abgesehen, daß Frauen eben nicht komplett in den selben Berufen arbeiten, wie Männer. Bei eben jenen Möbelpackern sind sie nach wie vor eine Minderheit, ebenso wie auf dem Bau, bei den Minentauchern, bei den Bergleuten oder bei den Türstehern. Und das liegt nicht daran, daß man da grundsätzlich keine Frauen einstellen würde, schließlich gibt es ja Ausnahmen. Aber mal ganz ehrlich, wie viele Frauen kennst du, die die körperlichen und geistigen Voraussetzungen für solche Berufe haben und sich das auch noch vorstellen könnten?
Also das ist in meinen Augen weder schlimm, noch braucht sich eine Frau dafür zu schämen oder benachteiligt zu fühlen.  Es gibt genug Dinge, die Frauen besser können, als Männer und wo sie mehr leisten. Aber es gibt eben auch viele Sachen, wo Männer besser sind, so daß es sich insgesamt auch hier wohl ungefähr die Wage hält.



Jornia schrieb:


> Zudem vergessen die meisten eines: Wenn man als Frau zu Hause bleibt für die Kinder, bekommt man für 2 Jahre den Mindestsatz an Rentenanspruch, dieser beträgt ca 50% von dem Satz den man bekommt, wenn man Arbeitslosengeld bekommt. Einen Kindergartenplatz - vorrausgesetzt er ist bezahlbar - bekommt ein Kind frühstens mit 3. 1 Jahr ohne Ansprüche, die das Leben im Rentenalter etwas besser machen. Klar, es gibt die Krippe, aber mal ehrlich versuche einen Platz in einer Krippe zu bekommen, und wie teuer die sind. Der Beitrag wird anhand des Einkommen berechnet, sprich geht Frau für die paar Stunden arbeiten, ist das Geld meist für die Betreeung des Kindes weg.


Gehen wir mal vom Idealfall aus. Im Idealfall hat ein Ehepaar Kinder, bildet also eine richtige Familie. Dann bekommt die Frau als Ausgleich Rentenpunkte vom Mann ab. Ist ein Paar unverheiratet oder eine Frau alleinerziehend, ist das anders. Aber immernoch wurde das Kind freiwillig in die Welt gesetzt und der Mann hätte als alleinerziehender das gleiche Problem, wie die Frau. Auch das ist also nicht geschlechtsspezifisch.
Und da kannst du noch zwölf mal nur von der Frau schreiben. Es geht nicht nur der Frau so, sondern den alleinerziehenden Menschen beiderlei Geschlechts gleichermaßen.



Jornia schrieb:


> Und gerade als Mutter, hat man es in WoW schwer, denn af-Kind endet zu 95% in einem Rausschmiss bei einer Randomgruppe. Ich denke, das die, die so handeln, meist selber noch halbe Kinder sind, oder Angst haben nicht schnell genug zum nächsten Schwanzvergleich zu kommen ...


Und Männern, die af-Kind sind, ergeht es anders?



Jornia schrieb:


> Wehe dem, Frau wagt sich in den TS, erst kommen die sabbernden 3-Beiner angekrochen ... kaum hört man aber mal eine Kinderstimme im Hintergrund wollen diese, die dann ja schon alles unter Sabber gestellt haben, Frau gleich loswerden ... Ja, ich weiß, die Chance zum Stich zu kommen sinkt extrem, wenn ein Kind in der Nähe ist ....


Wieso reduziert und diskriminiert ihr Frauen uns eigentlich alle immer so?  Wir reden von Frauen und Männern. Ihr von Frauen und 3-Beinern. Sollen wir euch jetzt zum Ausgleich Kamele nennen? 



Jornia schrieb:


> Solange es 3-beiner gibt, die nur mit dem 3. Bein denken, und für die Frauen nur ein Objekt sind, das man bespringen kann, werden Frauen auch nicht gleichgestellt sein ... das 3-Bein könnte ja nicht mehr der Big Boss sein, den angeblich alle Frauen wollen.... leider gibt es von diesen "Ich bin der Tollste Kerl überhaupt" zu viele in WoW.
> Da man denen nicht entgehen kann, verrät Frau eben nicht, dass Frau spielt, und schon hat man Ruhe.


Ja solche Kerle gibt es nicht nur in WoW viel zu viele, auch überall sonst. Und manchmal wird Mann mit fremdschämen gar nicht mehr fertig. DAS sind definitiv keine richtigen Männer, auch wenn sie es gern wären.



So dann noch etwas zu einigen anderen Äußerungen hier:
Sicherlich gibt es Frauen, die Zicken sind und die bei der kleinsten Kleinigkeit einschnappen. Wer kennt sie nicht. Aber das machen sie nur, solange sie damit Erfolg haben. Leider fällt es Männern oft sehr schwer, nicht irgendwann nachzugeben. Auf der anderen Seite gibt es auch genug Männer, die so sind. Vor allem Tanks sagt man genau das, dieses divenartige, ja nach. 
Was spielerischen Skill angeht, gibt es keinen Unterschied zwischen den Geschlechtern. Bis Patch 4.0.1 war unsere Schurkin bester DD im 25er Raid und die männlichen Kollegen haben sich i.d.R. an ihr orientieren müssen, wenn auch nur mit wenig Abstand. Unser bester Heiler ist jedoch ein männlicher Diszi. Die Klischees sehen ja bei beidem eher anders herum aus. Als Tanks haben wir nur Männer, da ist es schwer, etwas zu zu sagen nun. Was jedoch Probleme beim Movement, Unaufmerksamkeit, Unzuverlässigkeit, zu häufiges Afk-Sein, usw. angeht, haben wuir besonders auffällige Exemplare beiderlei Geschlechts in unseren Reihen. Und auch was das Raidleitertum angeht, können das beide. Aber sich richtig doof stellen eben auch.


----------



## Daretina (11. November 2010)

hmm wenn ich in nem Rnd raid ins TS komme kommen nie dumme sprüche. Ich sage Hallo und werde behandelt wie alle anderen mitspieler. ich mache den mund auf wenn mir was nicht passt ich mache RL wenn der eigentliche zu dumm ist  oder mache selber nen Raid auf. 
Klar hört man ab und an das frauen nicht spielen können aber denen beweist man einfach das gegenteil. Kommt mir wer mit nem dummen spruch bekommt er einen zurück. Sollte 1 mal im Jahr einer Denken er könnte mich anmachen bekommt er entweder von mir oder wenn mein menne im ts ist nen dummen spruch und schon ist er leise. 

Ich fühle mich nicht bevorzugt in nem Raid gehe icc 25ger Hm raiden und werde genau so angemault wie alle anderen wenn ich mal von der platform fliege. bekomme vom RL genau so den spruch 1 mal mit profis wie alle anderen. Im ts in den pausen gehn dumme sprüche über jeden raus.

rnd ist es aber nicht anders. Und wenn ich bei Quests um hilfe frage helfen mir genau die denen ich auch immer helfe wenn sie hilfe brauchen. 


Das frauen niemals hochgehn ist auch eine lübe ich bin genau wie kerle schonmal ausgerastet sei es Rl oder Raid.


----------



## Esda (11. November 2010)

Mich würde wirklich mal eine - ehrliche und damit im Internet unmögliche - Umfrage interessiere, wie weit welche Frau im Content ist und dabei welche Klasse spielt.


----------



## Hubautz (11. November 2010)

Esda schrieb:


> Bei Frauen ist die Zickenquote leicht höher, aber das ist wahrscheinlich normal, da es bei Männern das Phämonen Stutenbissigkeit nicht gibt.



Dafür neigen Frauen aus naheliegenden Gründen weniger zu Schwanzvergleichen.


----------



## Problembeere (11. November 2010)

Naja, es ist ja auch ein Unterschied, ob das wirklich ernst gemeint ist oder merklich nur als Spaß rüberkommen soll.
Wir haben bei uns in der Gilde auch vier Frauen im Stammraid und da wird immer 'gezickt' und geblödelt. Bis zum Bosskampf, dann ist Ruhe und nur RL und die Tanks haben was zu sagen.

Aber wenn mir sowas unterkommt wie gestern im Twinkraid ... es waren nur 6 Leute aus der Gilde da, also haben wir mit randoms aufgefüllt und die zu uns ins TS eingeladen. Waren dann zufällig noch mal zwei Frauen dabei, insgesamt also fifty-fifty in diesem Raid. (Eine hatte sogar nen Holypriest, Klischee also bestens erfüllt.) Jedenfalls meinte einer der rnds plötzlich im Chat: 'Wieviele Weiber sind da, 4,5? Eine hätte doch gereicht für den Hardmode.'
Den hab ich gekickt, denn solche Leute brauche ich nicht in meinem Raid.


----------



## Yunei (11. November 2010)

Esda schrieb:


> Mich würde wirklich mal eine - ehrliche und damit im Internet unmögliche - Umfrage interessiere, wie weit welche Frau im Content ist und dabei welche Klasse spielt.



<- 80er Druidin, Schamanin, Paladin(a), Jägerin, Kriegerin und Todesritter. alles auf ICC Niveau nur nochnie LK gelegt. 11/12 ^^


----------



## Pacster (11. November 2010)

Ich finde es immer dann bedenklich, wenn sich Frauen einerseits über aufdringliche Männer(egal ob im Spiel oder anderswo) beklagen...gleichzeitig aber ihre Weiblichkeit dann jederzeit gerne zu ihrem Vorteil einsetzen bzw. überhaupt nicht verstehen können, wenn sie nicht bevorzugt behandelt werden(schließlich sind sie ja ne Frau!!!). Die schlimmsten Goldschnorrer, die ich im Game erlebt habe, waren jedenfalls Frauen....und "geliehen" scheint da auch selbstverständlich "geschenkt" zu heißen.


----------



## bakkax (11. November 2010)

Esda schrieb:


> Mich würde wirklich mal eine - ehrliche und damit im Internet unmögliche - Umfrage interessiere, wie weit welche Frau im Content ist und dabei welche Klasse spielt.



Meine Freundin hat sich letzte ID als Bärchen Tank den Königsmörder geholt
Ich war als Heiler dabei


----------



## Esda (11. November 2010)

Pacster schrieb:


> Ich finde es immer dann bedenklich, wenn sich Frauen einerseits über aufdringliche Männer(egal ob im Spiel oder anderswo) beklagen...gleichzeitig aber ihre Weiblichkeit dann jederzeit gerne zu ihrem Vorteil einsetzen bzw. überhaupt nicht verstehen können, wenn sie nicht bevorzugt behandelt werden(schließlich sind sie ja ne Frau!!!). Die schlimmsten Goldschnorrer, die ich im Game erlebt habe, waren jedenfalls Frauen....und "geliehen" scheint da auch selbstverständlich "geschenkt" zu heißen.



Jo, ich hab ne Kollegin mit echt riesengroßen Möpsen. Sie zieht dazu sehr gern weit ausgeschnittene Oberteile an. Und beschwert sich, dass ihr Männer auf die Brüste schauen.


----------



## WotanGOP (11. November 2010)

Esda schrieb:


> Jo, ich hab ne Kollegin mit echt riesengroßen Möpsen. Sie zieht dazu sehr gern weit ausgeschnittene Oberteile an. Und beschwert sich, dass ihr Männer auf die Brüste schauen.


Erzähl uns später mal, wieviele PNs du jetzt bekommst, mit Anfragen wegen Fotos von dieser Kollegin.


----------



## Esda (11. November 2010)

Ok


----------



## Derulu (11. November 2010)

Esda schrieb:


> Ok



Ich schreib dir dann gleich mal ne PN ..vorausgesetzt du hast überhaupt Fotos von deiner Kollegin


----------



## Problembeere (11. November 2010)

haha xD

Naja, ich will auch mal beitragen zum Contentstand, nur um zu belegen, dass 1. nicht alle Frauen in miesen Gilden spielen und 2. dass nicht alle Heiler sind xD denn ich habe keine einzige überhaupt heilfähige Klasse auf 80 (das höchste der Gefühle ist ein Schami auf 32).

Main: Schurke, 6014 GS, icc10 nhc clear, hc 10/12, 25 nhc 11/12 hc 1/12 (wir haben keine eigene 25er Stamm, daher da kaum hero Sachen), für den Drachen fehlt nur noch das LK Achievement und Sindra hero

Twink: Hexer, 5435 GS, icc10 nhc 11/12, hc 6/12, 25er nhc 9/12, hc 1/12 (ebenfalls keine 25er Stamm ^^)

Außerdem hab ich letztens nen Tankdk auf 80 gebracht und bin am Heros abfarmen xD

*schreibt auch mal ne PN an Esda*


----------



## Esda (11. November 2010)

Problembeere schrieb:


> haha xD
> 
> Naja, ich will auch mal beitragen zum Contentstand, nur um zu belegen, dass 1. nicht alle Frauen in miesen Gilden spielen und 2. dass nicht alle Heiler sind xD denn ich habe keine einzige überhaupt heilfähige Klasse auf 80 (das höchste der Gefühle ist ein Schami auf 32).
> 
> ...



So viel zum Thema Frauen und E-peen


----------



## Problembeere (11. November 2010)

E-peen ist so lang, für mich ist Dala leer <3


----------



## Fröstler (11. November 2010)

Ich war mal in einer Gilde und da gab es so eine an die 40 jährige alte Dame, die die einfachsten Sachen falsch gemacht hatte in Raids (z.B im Tod und Verfall durchweg drin gestanden o.ä.) , aber sie wurde deshalb nie ermahnt oder so... Andere hingegen schon. Dazu hat die auch noch alles an Items abgesahnt, aber spielen konnte se nicht... Hat man auch an Recount gesehen, wo sie beim Healen immer letzter war und andere mit schlechterem EQ deutlich besser geheilt haben. Und dann hab ich die mal genauer unter die Lupe genommen und beobachtet wie die so spielt ... und das ging mal  gar nicht ....steht fast nur rum und castet "Gebet der Heilung" (ist ne Nachtelf Priesterin) wo es gar nicht nötig war.  
Sie war dann oft dafür verantwortlich, dass wir Bosse nicht gelegt hatten..

Hab sie darauf mal angesprochen... kam nur die Antwort "Ich spiel so wie ich es will, wenn es dir nicht passt, dein Problem"

Wo ich die Gildenleitung mal drauf ansprach gabs keine Antwort, wahrscheinlich weil die da auch alle immer sehr nah zueinander standen und denen das anscheind scheiß egal ist. Also die Frau war da König....

Naja zum Glück bin ich ja nicht mehr in der Gilde und raus da.


----------



## StrangeInside (11. November 2010)

also bei uns in der 10er stamm mit den 2 frauen haben wir atm nhc clear und hc 11/12 (arthas nur noch nicht getryt weil unser erstes ziel erstmal der drake war den wir jetzt noch für 2 leute holen da sie manchmal chars wechseln mussten falls ma tank gebraucht wurde etc)

eine ist Heil druide =) und 1 schattenpriester *gg

also denk ganz ok fürn content und sie spielen beide top. (auch wenn shadow atm schnell auf hohe dps kommt seit patch)


----------



## bakkax (11. November 2010)

Nunja, Gildenmaskottchen gibt es immer wieder. 

Bei uns nehmen wir Leute die zu schlecht sind nicht in Progress-Raids mit. Aber wir trainieren 
dann fleißig mit denen. Und wenn die Leute sich mühe geebn werden sie auch besser und 
dann auh mitgenommen.
Sprüche wie "Ich spiel so wie ich es will, wenn es dir nicht passt, dein Problem" klingt ziemlich beratungsresistent


----------



## Killer-Katze (11. November 2010)

Zum Content als Frau 

Main - Jäger, Gearscore (höher als deiner ), ICC 10 12/12 + einige HMs, ICC 25 11/12
Twink - Feral Druide Katze, ICC 10/12, ICC 25 09/12

Hab noch weitere 80er Twinks, mit denen raide ich aber nicht! Heilen tu ich mir nicht an,mach ich nur im Notfall mit meinem Second Specc ^^ ansonsten bin ich eher
das Damage-Monster was die Männer immer vor Neid erblassen lässt


----------



## bakkax (11. November 2010)

.... dass ihr hier mit GimpScore posen müsst spricht nicht grad für euch... aber das machen Männer ja auch ....


----------



## Muchachocla (11. November 2010)

Also Ich musste leider als Spielerin selbst, auf 'Ja' klicken... 

...und dabei beziehe Ich mich nicht auf mich. Ich hege persönlich die Meinung, ob Spieler oder Spielerin, das ist völlig gleich. Wer Mist baut, in einer Gilde oder sonst wo, bekommt von mir kein Griff mit Samthandschuhen, egal ob Mann oder Frau. Prinzipiell müssen beide Geschlechter für Fehler gerade stehen. Fakt ist aber, liebe Männer, Frauen gegenüber verhaltet ihr euch, vorallem in der World of Warcraft Community, deutlich höflicher, als mit manch Anderen männlichen Mitspielern. Natürlich sind nicht alle so, aber Ich würde doch behaupten 80% sind so. Woran das liegt? Ich denke einfach an unserer Gesellschaft, denn uns Frauen wird ein weicheres Gemüt nach gesagt und Männer neigen gerne dazu, nicht gleich so hart mit Frauen zu reden, weil wir ja angeblich das 'Schwache Geschlecht' sind, was in meinen Augen körperlich oft der Fall sein mag, aber sonst nicht wirklich. Ein anderer Punkt ist wohl einfach, die Freude der Herrschaften, das es auch 'weibliche Exmeplare' gibt, die World of Warcraft aktiv spielen. Dann bekommt immer sowas wie: "Was? Oh? Echt?" zu hören. Für gewöhnlich Schmunzel Ich darüber und in meiner Gilde weiß Jeder, das ich keine Samthandschuh Programm brauche, ich möchte nicht über andere Spieler gestellt werden, nur, weil Ich eine Frau bin, sorry, Mädels, aber die, die das nötig haben, über die denke Ich mein Teil.

Gibt genug Männer, die da voll abgehen, wenn Frauen sich so verhalten, als müssten sie immer umsorgt werden und als brauchen sie immer Hilfe mit dem Motto: 'Ich habe Brüste - du musst mich mögen.'

Auch der Fakt das Frauen die schlechteren Spieler sind, kann ich selbst nicht mehr lesen oder hören. Alles Käse, alles Quark, Frauen können es genauso gut und können genauso viel Interesse in so ein Hobby legen. Frauen spielen auch nicht immer Heiler, sondern rennen auch gerne mal vor oder erfreuen sich an Schaden. Nur muss ich sagen, kenne ich wenig weibliche Tanks, aber das liegt in den Genen des Mannes, den Beschützer zu spielen, wo wir wieder bei dem Punkt sind, das Frauen wohl beschützt werden wollen. So ein Teufelskreis aber auch. Muss sagen, mir liegt Tanken nicht, habs auch ehrlich noch nie versucht. Ich hab damals aktiv Fury Kriegerin gespielt zu BT/MH Zeiten und habe mich endgültig für den Elementar Schamanen entschieden.

Denke, das ist ein leidiges Thema, Jeder hat andere Ansichten, ich Schmunzel noch immer drüber. Lache über die Weiber, die meinen ihre Brüste auch im Spiel zur Schau stellen zu müssen, wenn auch nur durch ihre Art, die sie an den Tag legen. Aber irgendwie merken wir doch: Wie im RL, so ist es irgendwie auch in WoW und der eine Schmunzelt, der eine Weint und am Ende sieht es ohnehin Jeder anders.

Gruß Mucha


----------



## Problembeere (11. November 2010)

Es geht nichts ums Posen, sondern darum, dass wir uns nicht schämen müssen wenn wir behaupten, wie halten im Content mit.


----------



## Killer-Katze (11. November 2010)

Auf so ein Kommentar hab ich schon gewartet 

Aber hast Recht, ich lösche es, sonst weinen ein paar zuhause *ggg*


----------



## bakkax (11. November 2010)

Dafür brauchste kein Gimpscore


----------



## Blacknature (11. November 2010)

Es ist oft mehr das Umfeld,das die Frauen "bevorzugt" oder halt normal behandelt. Natürlich gibt es Ausnahmen.

Ich persönlich finde es nicht schlecht wenn Frauen dabei sind. 

Ob ich Frauen bevorzuge: nein


----------



## Problembeere (11. November 2010)

Die Diskussion über Gimpscore gehört aber auch woanders hinein. Ich könnte auch sagen, ich mache 10k dps auf LK. Und stehe damit nicht an erster Stelle in der Liste unserer Stammgruppe. Wie gesagt ... du musst irgendwas als Vergleichsgrundlage hernehmen und sorry, aber mir ist es nicht peinlich, dass ich in WoW etwas vorzuweisen hab. Warte schon sehnsüchtig auf die no-life Flames 

/discuss


----------



## balibo (11. November 2010)

Esda schrieb:


> Mich würde wirklich mal eine - ehrliche und damit im Internet unmögliche - Umfrage interessiere, wie weit welche Frau im Content ist und dabei welche Klasse spielt.




Druidin (Eule) 80 gs 5,8
Magierin (Arkan) 80 gs 5,8
Schamanin (Ele/Heal) 80 gs 5,7
Hexe (destro)80 gs 5,4

Jägerin (mm) 80 und Priesterin (shadow) 80 beide gs so um 5,0 -5,2

und dann dümpeln da noch ne Paladine 80 und ne Todesritterin 80 rum die mir aber ehrlich gesagt keinen Spaß machen und deshalb nicht gespielt werden.

Die ersten vier mit 10 ner und 25 ger Stammgrp/rnd icc (11/12) Raids, diese alle mit TS, aber ich muß dabei sagen das ich wahrscheinlich Glück hatte und zum Teil Paare in den Gruppen waren/sind.

Es ging also im großen nett und fair zu und wenn's mal lauter wurde dann gings ums Spiel und jeder egal ob Mann oder Frau kriegte gleichermaßen sein Fett weg.


----------



## bakkax (11. November 2010)

Du hast natürlich recht, dass die Gimpscore-Diskussion hier nicht hergehört
finde ich nunmal nicht aussagekräftig - kenne halt Leute mit Gimpscore 6k+ die sich 
den Titel Königsmörder liegend, im 25er geholt haben....

Und wenn Du die 10 K Dps mit umschwenken auf Walkyren und Geister machst ists doch prima


edit: Typo


----------



## Kleine61 (11. November 2010)

Einige Kommentare hier kann ich nicht ganz nachvollziehen. Ich bin selber weiblich und zocke Hunter/Mage. Keine Heilerklasse, wie es das Klischee anscheinend will  

Natürlich hab auch ich schon Erfahrung damit sammeln dürfen, wie es ist, wenn man sich "outet". Bis auf ein, zwei Ausnahmen alle positiv bzw. "neutral" (heisst in diesem Fall, es wurde einfach nicht näher drauf eingegangen und ich wurde wie jeder andere Spieler auch behandelt). Wenn ich raide oder inis mache, sage ich niemandem das ich weiblich bin, es sei denn wir sind im TS, dann hört man es ja. Wozu auch? Ich erwarte nicht, dass man mir Loot in den Hintern steckt, oder mich mit negativer Kritik verschont nur weil ich ne Frau bin. Ich "arbeite" im Raid genauso wie alle anderen. Und wenn ich Scheisse baue, dann soll man es mir sagen und nicht meinen ich bin zu blöd oder zu sensibel. Ich will gar nicht sagen das es nicht auch Frauen gibt die das ausnutzen.. Schwarze Schafe gibts schliesslich überall.

Wow und PC/-Konsolenspiele werden auch für uns Mädels immer interessanter und sind keine reine "Männderdomäne" mehr. Gewöhnt Euch einfach dran!


----------



## Problembeere (11. November 2010)

10k über den gesamten Kampfverlauf und like I said ... es flamen auch immer alle, wie sich jemand mit 5k gs Kingslayer ziehen lässt, aber vielleicht hat er den ja in nem anderen Specc gemacht, who knows.
Als schneller Vergleich wie hier angestrebt finde ich Gearscore durchaus legitim. Wenn's dir lieber ist nehme ich aber auch gerne das Itemlevel her, das Blizzard vorgibt


----------



## Mazz (11. November 2010)

Hallo nochmal,

Nachdem ich auf Seite 6 meinen Senf schon dazugegeben habe und irgendwie das Gefühl hab, dass sich irgendwie nichts getan hat auf den anschließenden Seiten, können wir dann uns nicht einfach einigen? 

Es gibt solche Frauen und solche Frauen. Und es gibt solche Männer und solche Männer.

Klar gibt es:
weibliche: Schlampen, Aggressive, Pubertierende, Dumme, Fähige, Schlaue (bitte Liste endlos weiteführen)
UND
männliche: Schlampen, Aggressive, Pubertierende, Dumme, Fähige, Schlaue (bitte Liste endlos weiteführen)
Menschen.

Es ist ja schrecklich wie viele Vorurteile hier ausgepackt und gepflegt werden. Hier dreht man sich ja nur im Kreis.

Demnach gibt es Frauen, die haben es leichter und es gibt Frauen die haben es schwerer -> abhängig von ihr und ihrem gegenüber.
Und es gibt auch kleine männliche Dummchen, die einen auf süß machen und versuchen bei Frauen den Justin-Bieber-Effekt (IGITT ) zu erwirken. Und es gibt unheimlich agressive und obszöne Frauen, die Wörter in den Mund nehmen, an denen nicht mal ein Hund schnuppern würde. 


Lg Mazz


----------



## bakkax (11. November 2010)

Problembeere schrieb:


> 10k über den gesamten Kampfverlauf und like I said ... es flamen auch immer alle, wie sich jemand mit 5k gs Kingslayer ziehen lässt, aber vielleicht hat er den ja in nem anderen Specc gemacht, who knows.
> Als schneller Vergleich wie hier angestrebt finde ich Gearscore durchaus legitim. Wenn's dir lieber ist nehme ich aber auch gerne das Itemlevel her, das Blizzard vorgibt



Nach der Diskussion hier kannst Du Dir Dein Gear ja auch virtuell erschlafen haben 

Bleib lieber bei den Erfolgen . 

Ich finde im LK 10er ists schwer Leute durchzuschleifen - also wenn Du den Titel hast, 
und diverse Hardmodes dann reicht das schon als Beweis für Progress 
Da brauchts dann kein ItemLevel oder GS .


----------



## Esda (11. November 2010)

Gimpscore ist absolut nicht aussagekräftig... mich interessiert nur der Progress.


Wer angeben will, sollte einen Thread machen mit: 'ololol, mein GS ist 5,xx!!! lol'


----------



## heiduei (11. November 2010)

ZAM schrieb:


> http://forum.buffed....__fromsearch__1
> 
> http://forum.buffed....__fromsearch__1
> 
> http://forum.buffed....__fromsearch__1



Zam is threadnecromancer


----------



## Daretina (11. November 2010)

Content:
Priest: 10ner 11/12 HM 25ger 11/12 HM
Tank Krieger:10ner 11/12 HM
Mage: 10ner 11/12 HM
Priest 2: 10ner 12/12 NM (seit 4 tagen 80 ^^ ) 
Jäger: Nüx


----------



## J_0_T (11. November 2010)

Aske333 schrieb:


> Unverschämt ist hier nur eines und zwar Deine gesamte Ausdrucksweise in allen bisherigen Antworten. Ich habe Dir auch keineswegs Deine Meinung abgesprochen, würde Dir allerdings empfehlen Dir einige Antworten eventuell mehrfach durchzulesen, damit Du sie auch verstehst, bevor Du beleidigende Antworten gibst.
> 
> Fakt ist einfach, daß es Berufe gibt, die eher zu Männern passen und andersrum. Das kann man jetzt versuchen zu verdrängen und drumherum zu reden, oder man akzeptiert es. Das Einzige was natürlich NICHT ok ist, sind unterschiedliche Bezahlungen bei gleichen Tätigkeiten zweier Geschlechter.
> 
> ...



Wieso? Ich habe kein prob mit wenn ich im TS ne weibliche stimme höre... is mir eigendlich jacke wie hose... sollte die person aber dennoch spielen wie ein hamster und da is es mir egal ob m oder w... dann meld ich mich gerne zu wort 

Im endeffekt kann man nur sagen... ein thema das die comm ma wieder spaltet


----------



## Vannala (11. November 2010)

Norica schrieb:


> Mein Mann hat es mal mitbekommen (da habe ich noch Aion gespielt da ist ja Ts nötig für die inis) und er konnte sich das keine 3min antuen und hat dann sachlage gesprochen weil die Männer im Ts nicht drauf gehört haben es sein zu lassen.
> 
> Warum um Gotteswillen lasst ihr Männer uns Frauen nicht auch mal in ruhe spielen ohne gleich eine Flirtattacke zu starten...



So...Mann redet jetzt mal Klartext.
Zum Einen, hört endlich auf euch selbst zu belügen und euch darüber zu beschweren, ihr findets in Wahrheit doch super mal so viel Aufmerksamkeit zu bekommen und umgarnt zu werden. Nein und hieraus spricht kein Macho , sondern wer,der es objektiv und distanziert aufgrung Erfahrungswerten usw. beurteilen kann.
Dazu kommt -wenn ALLE mal ehrlich zueinander sind- dass die meisten ( gute 95%) der spielenden WoW Frauen nicht grade Claudia Schiffer sind, nein, um nicht zu sagen, die besten Jahre weit hinter ihnen liegen -sofern sie mal welche hatten- ,nein,ich will sagen, hässlich sind. 
Was auf der Straße niemals passieren würde und sie keiner auch nur mit dem Popo anguckt, passiert im TS halt aufgrund mangelnder Informationen sehr schnell.
Ich bin mir ganz sicher, dass genau diese Frauen es gerade nicht so schlimm finden angeflirtet zu werden, das sind eher die,den es RL auch ständig passiert und dann iwann im TS logischerweise auffen "Sack" geht, aber das betrifft ja nach meiner Schätzung 95% der spielenden Frauen in WoW nicht. Wenn alle sich das hier mal zu Herzen nehmen und logisch darüber nachdenken, ohne es gleich als einen Angriff zu sehen, werden sie mir Recht geben.




Achja und zu Frauen in einer Führungsposition bzw Frauenquote.

Dies ist der allergrößte Schwachsinn überhaupt. 
Es ist einfach Fakt, dass es auf eine leitenden Position viel mehr männliche Bewerber (Ausnahmen bestätigen wie immer die Regel) gibt, aufgrund mangelnder Interesse seitens der Frauen im Studium. Dann kommen sagen wir auf 10 Bewerber 1-2 Frauen. Da sieht jetzt selbst der an Dyskalkulie erkrankte, dass die Quoten nicht allzu gut stehen ,dass es eine von beiden trifft,nicht weil sie kein Penis hat,nein, weil sie einfach in der Minderzahl sind. Will man darauf eine Frauenquote einführen und zwingend durchsetzen ,dass da ein Gleichgewicht von 50:50 herrscht? D.h. man(n) ist dazu gezwungen evtl. eine schlechter qualifizierte (in dem Fall eine Frau) nur aufgrund der Quote einzustellen /bevorzugen . Der dabei vllt. viel besser ausgebildete Mann guckt dabei in die Röhre.


----------



## WotanGOP (11. November 2010)

Im 10er haben wir vier Frauen. Progress: ICC 11/12 HM
Im 25er haben wir neun Frauen. Progress: 9/12 HM

Das sind in Mainskillung:
3 Holy Priesterinnen
1 Bäumin
-----------------
1 Jägerin
1 Schurkin
1 Hexe
1 Eule
1 Schattenpriesterin
-----------------
0 Tanks

Hoffentlich hab ich keine vergessen.


----------



## Derulu (11. November 2010)

Vannala schrieb:


> mangelnder* Interesse seitens der Frauen im Studium*.



Lol...nicht dein Ernst oder? dir ist schon bewußt dass mehr als die Hälfte aller Studenten in allen Studienrichtungen und fast 70% aller Studenten in wirtschaftlichen Studienzweigen (und meist im Studium erfolgreicher) dem weiblichen Geschlecht angehören...


----------



## Rehchen (11. November 2010)

Ich bin selbst eine Frau und leite eine Gilde und natürlich auch Raids. Auch wenn ich mit allen super auskomme, habe ich manchmal das Gefühl, nicht ernstgenommen zu werden. Wenn ich sage: Wir machen jetzt das und das, wird erstmal rumgemosert und wenn sich dann mein Freund einschaltet, wird es gemacht. Hätte er es von vorne herein gesagt, wäre gar kein Gemoser aufgekommen. Nicht falsch verstehen: Ich habe in der Gilde sehr viel Spaß und wir verstehen uns alle super, treffen uns 2 mal im Jahr etc. Aber Entscheidungen von Frauen werden eher in Frage gestellt als die von Männern.

Das ist so meine Erfahrung...


----------



## Aranshi (11. November 2010)

[snapback]Meiner Meinung nach haben es Frauen echt ein bisschen leichter weil sich die Männer etwas mehr zurückhalten[/snapback]


----------



## Vannala (11. November 2010)

Derulu schrieb:


> Lol...nicht dein Ernst oder? dir ist schon bewußt dass mehr als die Hälfte aller Studenten in allen Studienrichtungen und fast 70% aller Studenten in wirtschaftlichen Studienzweigen (und meist im Studium erfolgreicher) dem weiblichen Geschlecht angehören...



Quelle her


----------



## Muchachocla (11. November 2010)

Wisst ihr was Ich dazu sage:

Wenn euch Männer im TS anflirten, wie auch immer. Und die Frau es dann nicht selbst zum Ausdruck bringt, egal wie, das sie das stört, dann muss Madamme eigentlich recht ruhig sein. Ich meine, was ist so schwer daran zu sagen: Ey Männer haltet mal die Backen, auf sowas habe Ich keine Lust. Ganz klar, wer dann aber wie eine Henne darum herum gluckst und nicht weiß, was sie sagen soll, scheint das mit der Aufmerksamkeit ja Irgendwie zu mögen. Die meisten Männersprüche nehme Ich auch zur Kenntnis, weil meine Gilde weiß, das Ich echt vieles sehr gelassen sehe und mein Freund in der Gilde ebenfalls. Wer mir auf den Sack geht, ja, ich weiß, wie das denn (?), bekommt das auch von mir gesagt und das in einer höflichen und doch direkten Art und Weise.

Mir ist egal, ob Frauen das toll finden oder nicht. Ob sie die Aufmerksamkeit lieben oder nicht, weil sie diese, warum auch Immer, sonst nicht bekommen, ist mir auch egal.
Jeder Frau ist Andere, Jeder Kerl ist Anders. Fakt ist und bleibt und da Wiederhole Ich mich gerne:

Frauen haben es leichter! Das ist einfach so.

Und daran sind NICHT nur wir Frauen Schuld, nein, es gehören immer zwei Seiten dazu. I
mmerhin sind es ja die Männer, die den Frauen den Po Po pudern, warum auch Immer.
Und die Frauen sind die, die sich den Po Po pudern lassen.

Das gilt NICHT für alle, aber eben doch für eine gute Anzahl an Spieler und Spielerinnen.
Und wir Frauen müssen uns da jetzt nicht mit Frauenfreundlichen Diskussionen raus reden, sonder das mal relativ sachlich sehen.
Der Nachteil an dem Ganzen ist, wie weiter oben erwähnt wurde:

Frauen werden oft nicht für Voll genommen oder ernst genommen.
Warum? Warum glauben Männer in diesem Spiel irgendwie, sie können es besser?
Das ist alles wieder eine Sache unserer Gesellschaft und würde zu lange zum Diskutieren brauchen.
Über Jahre, ach was, Jahrhunderte hin weg, angefangen in der Steinzeit, hat sich der Mann zu dem entwickelt, der die Sachen in die Hand nehmen will.
Und viele Männer kommen nicht damit klar, das das weibliche Geschlecht, was ja immer als Schwächer bezeichnet wird, etwas genauso gut kann, wenn nicht gar auch mal besser.

Und auch das gilt NICHT für ALLE Männer, sondern ist eine allgemein ausgesprochene Tatsache...

Was lernen wir daraus?
Nun, nicht das Geschlecht macht uns zu dem, was wir sind, sondern unser Charakter.

Gruß Mucha


----------



## Kotnik (11. November 2010)

Derulu schrieb:


> Lol...nicht dein Ernst oder? dir ist schon bewußt dass mehr als die Hälfte aller Studenten in allen Studienrichtungen und fast 70% aller Studenten in wirtschaftlichen Studienzweigen (und meist im Studium erfolgreicher) dem weiblichen Geschlecht angehören...



Ich frag mich auch, wie selektiv die Wahrnehmung mancher Leute sein kann...oO

Es gibt Zahlen, meine Herren und die sprechen eine eindeutige Sprache. Frauen sind im Studium wirklich gut vertreten. Ich nehme an, ihr schaut immer woanders hin, ne? Seltsam irgendwie. Naja, danach lösen die sich alle natürlich in familiäres Gebärwohlbefinden auf, schließlich gibts auch keine Bewerberinnen auf Managerposten...is klar

Es ist echt interessant, wie verzweifelt mit zugekniffenen Augen einige argumentieren und einfach nicht hinsehen wollen. JA es gibt die Diskriminierung in Beruf und GEsellschaft und JA, die Quote bei Telekom (und übrigens bei der CSU *gg*) gibt es nicht ohne Grund. Es ist ja nicht so dass es keine Anwärterinnen mit guter Ausbildung gibt, es gibt einen großen Pool an fähigen Männern und Frauen. EIne Quote bevorzugt nun nicht unfähige Frauen und lässt fähige Männer auf der Straße sitzen, sie diskriminiert auch nciht Frauen, indem sie nicht durch Leistung in eine Position kommen,...NEIN, sie bekommen durch eine Quote nur einfach mal die CHANCE, wahrgenommen zu werden. Der Pool an fähigen Frauen wird endlich mal ausgeschöpft.


http://www.studieren-im-netz.org/vor-dem-studium/orientieren/beliebte-studiengaenge

Jemand brüllt nach Quellen? bittesehr...


----------



## Esda (11. November 2010)

Vannala schrieb:


> Dazu kommt -wenn ALLE mal ehrlich zueinander sind- dass die meisten ( gute 95%) der spielenden WoW Frauen nicht grade Claudia Schiffer sind, nein, um nicht zu sagen, die besten Jahre weit hinter ihnen liegen -sofern sie mal welche hatten- ,nein,ich will sagen, hässlich sind.
> Was auf der Straße niemals passieren würde und sie keiner auch nur mit dem Popo anguckt, passiert im TS halt aufgrund mangelnder Informationen sehr schnell.



Ich würde ja mal ein paar Fotos von den Mädels aus unserem Gildenforum posten, wenn die das erlauben. Da würde 'Mann' aber Augen machen. Sie sehen fast nämlich alle normal oder gut aus, ein paar sogar ausgesprochen hübsch. Und keine ist über 26, ich bin noch mit die Älteste bei uns. 
Es haben mit einer Ausnahme auch alle Mädels bei uns ein Bild gepostet, Selektion ist es nicht. 

Und ja, natürlich: das ist alles Geschmackssache. Aber es gibt ein paar ästhetische Grundlagen, die allgemein sind und die du in deiner Antwort fast alle als nicht gegeben postuliert hast.

Komisch, hm? Und ja, wir sind progressorientiert.


----------



## thewingedshadow (11. November 2010)

WotanGOP schrieb:


> 1 Bäumin



Hrr.
Kann mir mal bitte einer die Salzstreuerin reichen?

*duck*

Zum Thema... naja ich weiß nicht.
Ich bin weiblich und spiele auf einem Rollenspielserver, nein, ich bin nicht hässlich, ja, ich bin vergeben. Hatte bisher irgendwie nicht das Gefühl gehabt irgendwie anders behandelt zu werden, obwohl ich das jetzt auch nicht jedem auf die Nase binde, dass ich eine Frau bin.
Die Leute, mit den ich öfter spiele, wissen natürlich alle, wer ich bin, aber ich hatte nie das Gefühl gehabt, sie würden mich bevorzugt behandeln nur weil ich eine Frau bin.

Kommt wohl auf die Frauen an.


----------



## Aranshi (11. November 2010)

WotanGOP schrieb:


> Im 10er haben wir vier Frauen. Progress: ICC 11/12 HM
> Im 25er haben wir neun Frauen. Progress: 9/12 HM
> 
> Das sind in Mainskillung:
> ...



Bäumin wie geil


----------



## MoonFrost (11. November 2010)

wenn euer RL 12 is wird sie sicher bevorzugt. Wenn er aber fähig is wird sie genau so zusamm geschissen wie jeder andere wenn er failed.


----------



## WotanGOP (11. November 2010)

Esda schrieb:


> Ich würde ja mal ein paar Fotos von den Mädels aus unserem Gildenforum posten, wenn die das erlauben. Da würde 'Mann' aber Augen machen. Sie sehen fast nämlich alle normal oder gut aus, ein paar sogar ausgesprochen hübsch. Und keine ist über 26, ich bin noch mit die Älteste bei uns.
> Es haben mit einer Ausnahme auch alle Mädels bei uns ein Bild gepostet, Selektion ist es nicht.
> 
> Und ja, natürlich: das ist alles Geschmackssache. Aber es gibt ein paar ästhetische Grundlagen, die allgemein sind und die du in deiner Antwort fast alle als nicht gegeben postuliert hast.
> ...


Sucht ihr noch einen sehr guten Palatank im besten Alter?


----------



## Rhundos (11. November 2010)

Ich denke, dadurch, dass in WoW doch eine gewisse Anonymität vorliegt, wird jeder gleich behandelt - sei er jetzt männlich oder weiblich, dick oder dünn, jung oder alt. 

Es kommt lediglich auf dein Verhalten deinen Mitspielern gegenüber an.

MFG Rhundos


----------



## xxMardooxx (11. November 2010)

Frauen können einfach ned zocken... es gibt ausnahmen, aber die sind sehr sehr rar. Ich hab noch keine Frau gesehen die mindestens dem skill durchschnitts eines raids nahekommt der rein aus männern besteht. Das liegt wohl eher daran das männer und frauen halt anders denken  ich bin kein gehirnexperte, aber das gehirn von männern ist im schnitt 9% grösser  pwnd


----------



## Esda (11. November 2010)

http://www.saliva-amphora.de/

kuckst du, was wir suchen ^^


Aber Gildentreffen gibbet bei uns nicht und die meisten Mädels sind auch schon vergeben.


@Vorposter: Fail, der Schwanz wird nicht mitgezählt - nix da 9%


----------



## Kotnik (11. November 2010)

xxMardooxx schrieb:


> Frauen können einfach ned zocken... es gibt ausnahmen, aber die sind sehr sehr rar. Ich hab noch keine Frau gesehen die mindestens dem skill durchschnitts eines raids nahekommt der rein aus männern besteht. Das liegt wohl eher daran das männer und frauen halt anders denken  ich bin kein gehirnexperte, aber das gehirn von männern ist im schnitt 9% grösser  pwnd



ja, selfowned.


----------



## bakkax (11. November 2010)

Rhundos schrieb:


> Ich denke, dadurch, dass in WoW doch eine gewisse Anonymität vorliegt, wird jeder gleich behandelt - sei er jetzt männlich oder weiblich, dick oder dünn, jung oder alt.
> 
> Es kommt lediglich auf dein Verhalten deinen Mitspielern gegenüber an.
> 
> MFG Rhundos




Also ich denke die Anonymität ist schon ein Grund für so manche Entgleisung. Da trauen sich doch einige Leute Dinge zu sagen, die sie Dir nicht ins Gesicht sagen würden ...

Gleichbehandlung wird aber dadurch nicht gerade gewährleistet...


----------



## xxMardooxx (11. November 2010)

Kotnik schrieb:


> ja, selfowned.



It's the docter...how did I got selfpwnd?  Wait..let's go into the tardis and fly around space and time! wuuush!!!


----------



## Vannala (11. November 2010)

Esda schrieb:


> Ich würde ja mal ein paar Fotos von den Mädels aus unserem Gildenforum posten, wenn die das erlauben. Da würde 'Mann' aber Augen machen. Sie sehen fast nämlich alle normal oder gut aus, ein paar sogar ausgesprochen hübsch. Und keine ist über 26, ich bin noch mit die Älteste bei uns.
> Es haben mit einer Ausnahme auch alle Mädels bei uns ein Bild gepostet, Selektion ist es nicht.
> 
> Und ja, natürlich: das ist alles Geschmackssache. Aber es gibt ein paar ästhetische Grundlagen, die allgemein sind und die du in deiner Antwort fast alle als nicht gegeben postuliert hast.
> ...



Hmmm, naja tut mir Leid. Ich sag ja immer Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel, aber es ist nunmal so,dass wenn ich in meinen Freundes/Bekanntenkreis die "hübschen" Mädels fragen würde , ob sie überhaupt WoW kennen ein stimmiges nein als Antwort bekommen würde bzw. ein unverständliches sowas spielst du? Da einfach andere Interessen vorliegen, als 5 Std. am Tag WoW zu spielen.
Ob deine Aussage nun wirklich zutreffend ist und das auch andere Menschen,die objektiv beurteilen würden, das auch so sehen sei dahin gestellt.


Das geht jetzt an den Link poster....
ich spare mir dazu mal mein Kommentar, da es sonst hier wieder in Missgunst endet.


----------



## Der Papst (11. November 2010)

Kotnik schrieb:


> http://www.studieren...e-studiengaenge
> 
> Jemand brüllt nach Quellen? bittesehr...




traue keiner Statistik, die du nicht selber gefaelscht hast!


----------



## Ceiwyn (11. November 2010)

xxMardooxx schrieb:


> Frauen können einfach ned zocken... es gibt ausnahmen, aber die sind sehr sehr rar. Ich hab noch keine Frau gesehen die mindestens dem skill durchschnitts eines raids nahekommt der rein aus männern besteht. Das liegt wohl eher daran das männer und frauen halt anders denken  ich bin kein gehirnexperte, aber das gehirn von männern ist im schnitt 9% grösser  pwnd



Ich kenn Frauen, die würden so nen kleinen Bengel wie dich abziehen. Sowohl ingame als auch RL.

Ach und was die Frauenquote betrifft: Zumindest subjektiv latschen an meiner Uni fast nur Frauen rum. Kann nicht sagen, dass ich was dagegen hätte...


----------



## xxMardooxx (11. November 2010)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Ich kenn Frauen, die würden so nen kleinen Bengel wie dich abziehen. Sowohl ingame als auch RL.



joa, zeig mir eine!


----------



## Esda (11. November 2010)

Vannala schrieb:


> Hmmm, naja tut mir Leid. Ich sag ja immer Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel, aber es ist nunmal so,dass wenn ich in meinen Freundes/Bekanntenkreis die "*hübschen*" Mädels fragen würde , ob sie überhaupt WoW kennen ein stimmiges nein als Antwort bekommen würde bzw. ein unverständliches sowas spielst du? Da einfach andere Interessen vorliegen, als 5 Std. am Tag WoW zu spielen.
> Ob deine Aussage nun wirklich zutreffend ist und das auch andere Menschen,die objektiv beurteilen würden, das auch so sehen sei dahin gestellt.



Klar, ist die Frage, was du als hübsch bezeichnest. 

Mir ist aufgefallen, dass die durchweg sonnenverbrannten, highheelstelzenden und sich wie Pauli der Panda schminkenden Mädels generell nicht so die hohe Meinung von PC's im allgemeinen und WoW im speziellen haben. Wenn du auf sowas stehst, ist es auch kein Wunder, dass du da keine WoW-Fangirls findest.

Außerdem (schlagt mich, wenn ich mich irre) hab ich den Eindruck, dass mehr Gymnasiastinnen und Studentinnen spielen. Aber das kann auch Zufall sein.




xxMardooxx schrieb:


> joa, zeig mir eine!



Komm auf meinen Server...


----------



## Kotnik (11. November 2010)

Der schrieb:


> traue keiner Statistik, die du nicht selber gefaelscht hast!



Ja, das is natürlich ein valides Gegenargument....*Augenroll*

Es wurden die Studenten gezählt und aus. Da ist nicht viel mit statistischen Tricks zu machen.
JA, man kann in Statistiken wundervoll rumfummeln,a ber dafür brauchts eben Parameter und nicht nur eine Zählung. Also bitte erst quatschen, wenn man wenigstens den Hauch einer Ahnung hat.


----------



## Ceiwyn (11. November 2010)

Esda schrieb:


> Mir ist aufgefallen, dass die durchweg sonnenverbrannten, highheelstelzenden und sich wie Pauli der Panda schminkenden Mädels generell nicht so die hohe Meinung von PC's im allgemeinen und WoW im speziellen haben. Wenn du auf sowas stehst, ist es auch kein Wunder, dass du da keine WoW-Fangirls findest.



Ich kenn keinen Kerl, der auf so was steht. Ich finds ja schon eklig, wenn sich meine Freundin zu einer Feier mal Lippenstift draufmacht.


----------



## Kotnik (11. November 2010)

xxMardooxx schrieb:


> Frauen können einfach ned zocken... es gibt ausnahmen, aber die sind sehr sehr rar. Ich hab noch keine Frau gesehen die mindestens dem skill durchschnitts eines raids nahekommt der rein aus männern besteht. Das liegt wohl eher daran das männer und frauen halt anders denken  ich bin kein gehirnexperte, aber das gehirn von männern ist im schnitt 9% grösser  pwnd



Um mal mit dem Doctor zu sprechen: "I am sorry, I am so sorry" *mitleidiges Gesicht mach*

Das einzige, dem ich zustimmen kann in deinem Beitrag ist "Ich in kein Gehirnexperte". Ja das stimmt. Der Rest ist einfach nur inhaltsleerer Bullshit.


----------



## Esda (11. November 2010)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Ich kenn keinen Kerl, der auf so was steht. Ich finds ja schon eklig, wenn sich meine Freundin zu einer Feier mal Lippenstift draufmacht.



Uha, das ist aber schon weniger Mainstream ^^ Ich kenne eine Menge Kerle, die auf gepimpte Frauen stehen. Und Lippenstift ist toll


----------



## bakkax (11. November 2010)

Kotnik schrieb:


> Ja, das is natürlich ein valides Gegenargument....*Augenroll*
> 
> Es wurden die Studenten gezählt und aus. Da ist nicht viel mit statistischen Tricks zu machen.
> JA, man kann in Statistiken wundervoll rumfummeln,a ber dafür brauchts eben Parameter und nicht nur eine Zählung. Also bitte erst quatschen, wenn man wenigstens den Hauch einer Ahnung hat.



Soso, 
und Du kennst die Parameter der "Zählung" ?

Brauchst die Leute nicht gleich anzufahren, weil sie kritisch auf "Zählungen" schauen


----------



## Kotnik (11. November 2010)

Was soll daran eklig sein, wenn eine Frau sich schminkt? So lang sie nicht aussieht wie nach einem Schminkflintenmassaker ("Verdammt sie war auf Nutte eingestellt, jetzt muss ich die Abschminkflinte holen" *gg*)...


----------



## WotanGOP (11. November 2010)

Esda schrieb:


> Klar, ist die Frage, was du als hübsch bezeichnest.
> 
> Mir ist aufgefallen, dass die durchweg sonnenverbrannten, highheelstelzenden und sich wie Pauli der Panda schminkenden Mädels generell nicht so die hohe Meinung von PC's im allgemeinen und WoW im speziellen haben. Wenn du auf sowas stehst, ist es auch kein Wunder, dass du da keine WoW-Fangirls findest.
> 
> Außerdem (schlagt mich, wenn ich mich irre) hab ich den Eindruck, dass mehr Gymnasiastinnen und Studentinnen spielen. Aber das kann auch Zufall sein.


Also ich hab in meinem Internetdasein schon die eine oder andere Dame Online kennenlernen dürfen, bei deren Anblick die meisten den Mund nicht mehr zu bekommen würden. Darunter waren auch Studentinnen, die einiges im Kopf haben. Und spielen können die auch teilweise. Es gibt also doch noch Hoffnung.


----------



## Ceiwyn (11. November 2010)

bakkax schrieb:


> Soso,
> und Du kennst die Parameter der "Zählung" ?
> 
> Brauchst die Leute nicht gleich anzufahren, weil sie kritisch auf "Zählungen" schauen



Wir reden hier von einer simplen Statistik über Studierendenzahlen. Also etwas, was praktisch kein Schwein interessiert. Dieses "Argument" macht bei den Arbeitslosenzahlen vielleicht Sinn, aber hier ist es doch total schnurz.


----------



## Kotnik (11. November 2010)

bakkax schrieb:


> Soso,
> und Du kennst die Parameter der "Zählung" ?
> 
> Brauchst die Leute nicht gleich anzufahren, weil sie kritisch auf "Zählungen" schauen



Ja, der PArameter ist die Anzahl der eingeschriebenen Studenten und Studentinnen.. Meine Güte. Bitte gebt mir ncoh mehr Lehrstunden zum Thema "Wie ignoriere ich die Realität"


----------



## Esda (11. November 2010)

Das mit den Studentinnen und so sollte keineswegs ein Angriff oder irgendwie Meinungsmache sein... das war nur eine OT-Bemerkung zu einem Eindruck meinerseits.


----------



## bakkax (11. November 2010)

Kotnik schrieb:


> Ja, der PArameter ist die Anzahl der eingeschriebenen Studenten und Studentinnen.. Meine Güte. Bitte gebt mir ncoh mehr Lehrstunden zum Thema "Wie ignoriere ich die Realität"



Danke dass Du nun auch mich anfährst - machen wir auf diesem Niveau weiter ? 

Na dann go !


----------



## WotanGOP (11. November 2010)

Esda schrieb:


> Das mit den Studentinnen und so sollte keineswegs ein Angriff oder irgendwie Meinungsmache sein... das war nur eine OT-Bemerkung zu einem Eindruck meinerseits.


Ich wollt auch nur darauf hinaus, daß es tatsächlich lebende kluge Frauen gibt, die gut aussehen und auch spielen können. 
Mancher behauptet ja gern gegenteiliges. Das war also nur eine Ergänzung von mir zu deinem Post.


----------



## Ceiwyn (11. November 2010)

bakkax schrieb:


> Danke dass Du nun auch mich anfährst - machen wir auf diesem Niveau weiter ?
> 
> Na dann go !



Du bist ja eine zart besaitete Seele, wenn du so was als Anfuhr auffasst.


----------



## Vannala (11. November 2010)

Esda schrieb:


> Klar, ist die Frage, was du als hübsch bezeichnest.
> 
> Mir ist aufgefallen, dass die durchweg sonnenverbrannten, highheelstelzenden und sich wie Pauli der Panda schminkenden Mädels generell nicht so die hohe Meinung von PC's im allgemeinen und WoW im speziellen haben. Wenn du auf sowas stehst, ist es auch kein Wunder, dass du da keine WoW-Fangirls findest.



Ja , "Hübsch" ist relativ. Ich für meinen Teil stehe schon eher auf die "tussis" ,die auf ihr Äußeres sehr viel Wert legen und einfach andere Interessen als der Mann haben, sonst könnt ich ja gleich zum anderen Geschlecht übergehen! ;D (Achtung: Spaß! )
Naturlich ist das zumeist mitgebrachte Verhalten der "tussis" eher nervent/störend, deswegen lass ich mich RL auch nicht ungern von anderen Frauen überzeugen.
Aber das sind halt die Frauen,die eines (fast) jeden Mannes als erstes ins Auge springt und die anderen Frauen sie deswegen beneiden. Klar sind die oft mit Arroganz verbunden, aber wie immer nicht alle.
Aber insgesamt maße ich mir an ,einigermaßen gut beurteilen zu können, wer, ich sag jetzt nicht hübsch, sondern "erträglich" aussieht und wer nicht. Und von den nicht "erträglichen" hab ich schon sauviele kennengelernt.


----------



## bakkax (11. November 2010)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Du bist ja eine zart besaitete Seele, wenn du so was als Anfuhr auffast.



Fasse ich nunmal so auf - selber stellt er sich als vernünftigen Menschen dar, 
und anstatt dass er bei den Fakten bleibt, muss er noch eine zynische Bemerkung hinzufügen - Bravo


----------



## Muffi77 (11. November 2010)

Dieser Thread ist echt klasse, um sich die letzten Minuten auf der Arbeit zu vertreiben. 

Ich möchte dann aber auch mal etwas "zum Thema" sagen, bzw. schreiben. Ich für meinen Teil habe kein Problem damit, mit Frauen Raids zu gehen, auf das zu hören, was eine weibliche Raidleiterin sagt, usw., schlicht, weil ich mir bewusst bin, dass ich selbst es meist nicht besser weiß. Ich spiele WoW noch nicht sooo lang und kann sicher bei diesem komplexen Spiel noch einiges dazulernen. 

Ich finde, dahinter steckt eine gewisse Logik, die eigentlich jeder durchschauen sollte oder liegt das womöglich doch daran, dass ich mit meinen Ü30 zu den älteren WoW-Spielern gehöre? ^^


----------



## Der Papst (11. November 2010)

Kotnik schrieb:


> Ja, das is natürlich ein valides Gegenargument....*Augenroll*
> 
> Es wurden die Studenten gezählt und aus. Da ist nicht viel mit statistischen Tricks zu machen.
> JA, man kann in Statistiken wundervoll rumfummeln,a ber dafür brauchts eben Parameter und nicht nur eine Zählung. Also bitte erst quatschen, wenn man wenigstens den Hauch einer Ahnung hat.



Auf deinem Profilfoto einen auf "serioes" machen und dann so einen Unfug schreiben...Von einer gepflegten, sachlichen Diskussion haelst du wohl nicht so viel, oder?! 

Edit: ich verschwinde jetzt hier, das Thema fuehrt sowieso zu keinem Ergebnis. Das ist das selbe, als wuerde man sich darueber streiten, ob Coca Cola oder Pepsi besser schmeckt.  Zu diesem Thema gibt es keine objektive Meinung, weil jeder fuer sich selber andere Erfahrungen gemacht hat


----------



## Ceiwyn (11. November 2010)

Vannala schrieb:


> Ja , "Hübsch" ist relativ. Ich für meinen Teil stehe schon eher auf die "tussis" ,die auf ihr Äußeres sehr viel Wert legen und einfach andere Interessen als der Mann haben, sonst könnt ich ja gleich zum anderen Geschlecht übergehen! ;D (Achtung: Spaß! )
> Naturlich ist das zumeist mitgebrachte Verhalten der "tussis" eher nervent/störend, deswegen lass ich mich RL auch nicht ungern von anderen Frauen überzeugen.



Eine Blumenvase sieht auch schön aus, ist aber strunzdumm. Was soll man mit einer Frau, die zwar gut aussieht, aber nix im Kopf hat? Schließlich schieben wir uns alle mal im Rollstuhl durch die Gegend. Wobei das gute Aussehen gerade bei Make-Up wieder sehr subjektiv ist. Ich stehe mehr auf echte Küsse - also auf die Haut, nicht auf die genmanipulierte Hühnerkacke, die viele Frauen im Gesicht haben (oder was immer das auch sein soll).


----------



## Long_Wolf (11. November 2010)

Wie schon einmal geschrieben hängt das ganz davon ab wo man sich im Spiel befindet ...

a) Wo im Content

b) Rnd oder Gilde ?

c) Instanz oder Raid

Das ist das Eine, das Andere ist : 

Es hängt von beiden Seiten ab wie die Sache läuft. 

Ein Weiblein das die Stimmbänder absichtlich auf Samt und Honig trimmt und/oder absichtlich ihre Weiblichkeit in den Vordergrund stellt wird logischerweise anders behandelt. Liegt bei mir vielleicht am Alter aber meine Mutter hat mir noch beigebracht das man mit der Damenwelt anders umgeht als mit den Herren. Bevorzugt wird bei mir deshalb trotzdem niemand, könnte aber auch daran liegen das ich mein Weiblein direkt neben mir sitzen habe und deshalb hormonell ausgeglichener bin als Max Mustermann der Single von nebenan...

Andersrum kann aber auch die Powerfrau bevorzugte Behandlung erwarten, immerhin ist sie vom Spielverhalten eher männlich, da wird genauso Schwanzvergleich per Epeen herangezogen wie bei den männlichen Kollegen und ebenso am Char gefeilt wie es manche Männchen tun... Und wenn die Dame (obwohl Sie selber das schon eine Beleidigung nennen würde betitelt man Sie so) dann einmal der Meinung ist sie wird, da weiblich benachteiligt, kannst du dir als Raid - oder Gildenleiter den Mund fransig reden, da hilft gar nischt mehr .

Fazit: Je nach Situation und (virtuellem) Ort haben Frauen mit sexueller Belästigung zu kämpfen (anders kann man das Verhalten in TS/Chat nicht nennen) oder werden nicht für voll genommen, andererseits fällt es ihnen wesentlich leichter an Hilfe zu kommen egal ob gewollt oder ungewollt. 
Leider überwiegt der Anteil an Frauen die sich zwar die meiste Zeit "normal" Verhalten aber im Ernstfall durchaus die Trumpfkarte " Ich habe Brüste" ausspielen... sei es bei Ruf der gefarmt werden muss bei Mounts die man haben will oder bei Content der geraidet werden muss (meist Twinks). Da sind Frauen die ansonsten steinhart sind auf einmal zuckerig und butterweich...

Und ich als Kerl muss dann auch ehrlich sagen, wenn mir eine dieser Frauen mit ihrer Schokoladenseite ankommt hab ich auch eher Probleme Nein zu sagen als bei einem Geschlechtsgenossen mit gleichem Bekanntheitsgrad. Nicht das ich es nicht kann, bin alt genug um zu wissen wann ich über den Löffel barbiert werde, aber wenn sie nett fragt und ich sowieso nichts besseres zu tun habe...

Wie oben schon geschrieben, sobald es darum geht wo man sich im Raid befindet, vor allem gildenintern, DA weht ein gaaaanz anderer Wind... Und da muss Frau auch ihren Mann stehen (wortwörtlich) oder eher gesagt oft sogar mehr abliefern als der durchschnittliche Kerl um ihren Respekt zu kriegen...da landen aber auch nur Frauen die das genau so haben wollen ( also nicht ihren Mann stehen, sondern Respekt kriegen)...

Letzten Endes haben es also Frauen leichter die genau das wollen (Ich habe Brüste sei lieb/nett/hilfsbereit/gebefreudig/usw/etc) und denen es nichts ausmacht knöcheltief in Sabber oder anderen Körperflüssigkeiten zu stehen (bäh) oder die ihre Weiblichkeit sparsam einsetzen um sich das Leben zu erleichtern. 

P.S. Und mir ist in meiner Onlinezeit noch nicht eine Frau untergekommen die nicht wenigstens sporadisch den sogenannten T*ttenbonus ausgenutzt hat, zwar nicht immer schamlos und übertrieben wie hier geschildert,aber ausgenutzt nichtsdestotrotz. 

[ Disclaimer : Dies ist meine persönliche Erfahrung. Solltet ihr andere gemacht haben akzeptiert bitte das sich unsere Erlebnisse unterscheiden, ich deshalb aber trotzdem meine Erfahrungen schildere und bewerte und nicht Eure. Danke ]


----------



## Kotnik (11. November 2010)

bakkax schrieb:


> Fasse ich nunmal so auf - selber stellt er sich als vernünftigen Menschen dar,
> und anstatt dass er bei den Fakten bleibt, muss er noch eine zynische Bemerkung hinzufügen - Bravo



Ich nenne Fakten und ja verdammt, ich gestatte mir auch eine zynische Bemerkung. Wer damit nicht klarkommt, bitte sehr. Like I would care.

Und sorry, das statistische Bundesamt erachte ich schon als seriöse Quelle..

http://www.karrieretrends.de/wissen/analysen-und-studien/ranking-die-10-beliebtesten-studiengaenge-in-deutschland-2/

Hier noch ein link. Bitte sehr. 
Mehr Fakten gefällig?


----------



## xxMardooxx (11. November 2010)

wo is das profil-foto (wie du es so schön nennst) bitte seriös? Wenn man keine ahnung hat wer das auf dem Bild ist, sollte man die Klappe halten


----------



## Drentahl (11. November 2010)

Meine Erfahrung besagt, dass im TS deswegen dumme Witze kommen können, aber das machen wir auch mit dem Eisheuler Failer, und dem, mit der Höchsten Sterbequote, da wir nur EIne Frau in Der Gilde und somit auch nur eine Im TS haben, und die dazu noch mit den Worten "mit der hab ich schonmal geraidet, die hat ne Pornostimme" vorgestellt wurde, gibts schon mal richtig blöde sachen, aber meistens ärgern wir uns eh nur gegenseitig. Bevorzugt, oder benachteiligt wird sie nur aufgrund ihrer durchschnittlichen Position im Healmeter, wegen Gildeninternen Stammgruppen und aktivität. Wie jeder andere bei uns auch.

Gruß Drennie


----------



## Der Papst (11. November 2010)

xxMardooxx schrieb:


> wo is das profil-foto (wie du es so schön nennst) bitte seriös? Wenn man keine ahnung hat wer das auf dem Bild ist, sollte man die Klappe halten




es ist egal wer es ist, abe rsowas wirkt serioser als wenn da ein nackter A**** drauf waere, oder siehst du das anders?


----------



## Vannala (11. November 2010)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Eine Blumenvase sieht auch schön aus, ist aber strunzdumm. Was soll man mit einer Frau, die zwar gut aussieht, aber nix im Kopf hat? Schließlich schieben wir uns alle mal im Rollstuhl durch die Gegend. Wobei das gute Aussehen gerade bei Make-Up wieder sehr subjektiv ist. Ich stehe mehr auf echte Küsse - also auf die Haut, nicht auf die genmanipulierte Hühnerkacke, die viele Frauen im Gesicht haben (oder was immer das auch sein soll).



Geb ich dir vollkommen Recht....außer
was man mit denen soll? Spaß haben und zwar eine Menge. Lass dein kleinen Freund mal denken, sofern du nicht vergeben ,Kinder etc. bist/hast, du wirst schnell merken, selbst mit ü30 macht diese Lebensweise ,die man ja sonst mit spätestens 20 abschliesst, eine Menge Spaß!
Für mehr sind die meisten wirklich nicht zugebrauchen... da stimm ich dir zu!
Jedoch gibt es genug Frauen, die einfach der Hammer sind (charakterlich gesehen) und dazu einfach unglaublich heiß aussehen.


----------



## Kotnik (11. November 2010)

Was? Du findest den Doktor nicht seriös? 

He may be a madman in a blue box...
Aber naja, egal...*g*


Wie gesagt: Wer meine Fakten mit einem "Ey lol, das is doch fake" kontert (sinngemäß *g*), der braucht sich über eine zynische replik nicht wundern.

Was soll ich denn machen? Selbst zählen gehen?


----------



## xxMardooxx (11. November 2010)

Der schrieb:


> es ist egal wer es ist, abe rsowas wirkt serioser als wenn da ein nackter A**** drauf waere, oder siehst du das anders?



ich würd einen nackten arsch wesentlich passender finden, dann weiss man wenigstens mit was man zu tun hat


----------



## Kotnik (11. November 2010)

xxMardooxx schrieb:


> ich würd einen nackten arsch wesentlich passender finden, dann weiss man wenigstens mit was man zu tun hat



Aber ich bin also unsachlich 

Herrlich.


----------



## bakkax (11. November 2010)

Kotnik schrieb:


> Ich nenne Fakten und ja verdammt, ich gestatte mir auch eine zynische Bemerkung. Wer damit nicht klarkommt, bitte sehr. Like I would care.
> 
> Und sorry, das statistische Bundesamt erachte ich schon als seriöse Quelle..
> 
> ...



Du "carest" ja offensichtlich, anonsten würdest Du die Leute nicht angehen, sondern die Kommentare zu Deinen Posts in der Luft stehen lassen.


----------



## Vannala (11. November 2010)

Kotnik schrieb:


> Was? Du findest den Doktor nicht seriös?
> 
> He may be a madman in a blue box...
> Aber naja, egal...*g*
> ...



Lassen wir doch dieses Fegefeuer an Fremdwörtern und das profilieren, wer hier der bessere Germanist ist, weg. 
Denkt dran, es sind Frauen anwesend.


----------



## Ceiwyn (11. November 2010)

bakkax schrieb:


> Du "carest" ja offensichtlich, anonsten würdest Du die Leute nicht angehen, sondern die Kommentare zu Deinen Posts in der Luft stehen lassen.



Ich glaube, du hast die Aussage dieses Satzes nicht verstanden.


----------



## Kotnik (11. November 2010)

Ich bin eben ein unverbesserlicher WIderling,schon vergessen? Vielleicht sollte ich auch ein Bild vom Master reinstellen und nicht vom Doktor...hmmm..Nein ich bin bei weitem nicht so witzig wie Harold Saxon...*g*

Ich hab gern das letzte Wort und ich muss sagen, es macht einfahc zu viel Spaß


----------



## myadictivo (11. November 2010)

definitv haben es frauen einfacher..ich hab mir extra 2 accounts angelegt und den einen auf nen frauen namen laufen. ich bekomme instant invites, doppelte ep und würfel immer die 100 oder wie.
mir persönlich ist es ziemlich egal ob ich da mit mann oder frau zock. die zeiten wo ich in TS abhäng sind eh vorbei, also weiß ich bestenfalls garnicht das geschlecht vom mitspieler (und es interessiert mich auch nicht sonderlich)..und wenn ich jemand nett und sympathisch finde, zock ich auch lieber mit ihm/ihr, ganz abgesehn vom geschlecht. die zeiten in denen man sich jetzt unbedingt realmintern irgendwie kennen gelernt hat sind ja irgendwie eh gelaufen. ich meld mich irgendwo random an, es wird hi und bb im chat getextet und das wars. vorbei sind die classic zeiten, wo man halt wow als chatclient missbraucht hat und sich nett unterhalten hat und nebenbei noch nen bißl gequestet hat und krams.


----------



## Esda (11. November 2010)

Dass hübsche Frauen toller sind, als nichthübsche bei Rest gleich steht doch ausser Frage... ich schau mir auch lieber nen schönen Kerl an als eine Gesichtsschabracke. 

Ich mag nur dieses Vorurteil nicht, dass alle WoW-Spielerinnen kacke aussehen. Viele, ja. Muss ich zugeben. Aber nicht alle.


----------



## Pereace2010 (11. November 2010)

Also ich hab einiges Raids geleitet in dehnen Frauen anwesend waren. Ich habe keinen großen Unterschied gemacht. Fallen mehrmals Fehler auf bzw. stimmt die Leistung nicht wie sie angegeben wurde dann gibts ne Ansage. Ist mir egal ob da ne Frau hintersitzt oder ein Kerl. 

Wer im Raid erfolgreich sein möchte sollte sich nicht auf seinen weiblichen Charme verlassen.


----------



## Vannala (11. November 2010)

Esda schrieb:


> Dass hübsche Frauen toller sind, als nichthübsche bei Rest gleich steht doch ausser Frage... ich schau mir auch lieber nen schönen Kerl an als eine Gesichtsschabracke.
> 
> Ich mag nur dieses Vorurteil nicht, dass alle WoW-Spielerinnen kacke aussehen. Viele, ja. Muss ich zugeben. Aber nicht alle.




Darauf können wir uns zu 100% einigen. 


Ps: Krieg ich nen Bild von dir und deiner Gilde?


----------



## Kotnik (11. November 2010)

Ich möchte lieber ein Bild vom Gildenwappen Spiegelt das den GIldennamen wider? *gg*
Ich stell mir grad das Bild von einem überschwappenden Bottich voll spucke vor...*schüttel*


----------



## Ceiwyn (11. November 2010)

Mal was anderes: In meiner Gildeninfo steht sinngemäß: "Diszi mit sexy Stimme."

Laut einiger Aussagen hier ist vor allem die weibliche Stimme der Ausschlag.

Wieso werde ich dann nicht bevorzugt?


----------



## Esda (11. November 2010)

Kotnik schrieb:


> Ich möchte lieber ein Bild vom Gildenwappen Spiegelt das den GIldennamen wider? *gg*
> Ich stell mir grad das Bild von einem überschwappenden Bottich voll spucke vor...*schüttel*



Das is unser Wappenrock: http://eu.wowarmory....aliva%20amphora
schick, ne? ^^




Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Mal was anderes: In meiner Gildeninfo steht sinngemäß: "Diszi mit sexy Stimme."
> 
> Wieso werde ich dann nicht bevorzugt?



Würdest du bei mir sogar. Da hab ich nen weichen Punkt...

Stimmt, mal die andere Seite: Mädels, gebt ihr zu, hübsche Typen bzw. Männer mit angenehmer Stimme zu bevorzugen?


----------



## Kotnik (11. November 2010)

Ich glaube, du wirst nicht so bevorzugt, weil Frauen - in meiner Erfahrung - nicht so oft so dermaßen schnell auf solche Reize anspringen und sich verhalten wie ein paarungswütiger Pudel.
Und da ich denke, dass homosexuelle Männer in WoW ähnlich häufig vertreten sind wie allgemein in der GEsellschaft, wird dir der ein oder andere Mann, der dich wegen deiner sexy Stimme bevorzugt, nicht auffalllen.. (oder ist die gildeninfo nur ironie? *gg*)


----------



## xxMardooxx (11. November 2010)

Hallo doctor


----------



## Ceiwyn (11. November 2010)

Kotnik schrieb:


> (oder ist die gildeninfo nur ironie? *gg*)



Hoffentlich nicht.


----------



## Kotnik (11. November 2010)

Esda schrieb:


> Das is unser Wappenrock: http://eu.wowarmory....aliva%20amphora
> schick, ne? ^^



made my day 

*daumen hoch*


----------



## Kotnik (11. November 2010)

xxMardooxx schrieb:


> Hallo doctor



you win 2nd prize 

(NEIN, ich werde dich nicht Master nennen, das gefällt dir zu sehr .. *g*)



Edit: Uhhh, mist, hab ich jetzt ne Frau bevorzugt? Hmmm, nein sie war nur schneller..


----------



## Ceiwyn (11. November 2010)

Esda schrieb:


> Würdest du bei mir sogar. Da hab ich nen weichen Punkt...
> 
> Stimmt, mal die andere Seite: Mädels, gebt ihr zu, hübsche Typen bzw. Männer mit angenehmer Stimme zu bevorzugen?



Eine spannende Frage. Bei mir in der Gilde ist die wohlklingende Stimme eine Hexe (fast) und die eher tiefe, etwas derbe eine total Nette. Schon komisch...


----------



## balibo (11. November 2010)

xxMardooxx schrieb:


> Frauen können einfach ned zocken... es gibt ausnahmen, aber die sind sehr sehr rar. Ich hab noch keine Frau gesehen die mindestens dem skill durchschnitts eines raids nahekommt der rein aus männern besteht. Das liegt wohl eher daran das männer und frauen halt anders denken  ich bin kein gehirnexperte, aber das gehirn von männern ist im schnitt 9% grösser  pwnd



9% größer ja? Warum wohl? 
Es ist altbekannt das bei manchen Männern das Hirn sehr oft und in gewissen Situationen aus dem Kopf runter in einem Schwellkörper
(_Ein Schwellkörper ist ein sich mit Blut füllendes und dadurch physiologische Aufgaben erfüllendes Gefäßgeflecht._)
rutscht. Da ist es doch logisch das ein kleines _Vakuum gebraucht wird um die Schwellung aufzufangen._

Ups hab ich das gerade geschrieben? Hihi *kicher* *duckundweg* Warum hab ich das geschrieben? *weilicheinmädchenbin* *ganzliebindieaugenschau*

War das jetzt zuviel? Nein, war es nicht, denn genau so wollt ihr Männer uns Frauen doch haben.
Wir sollen euer Ego polieren indem wir euch und eure Art zu spielen bewundern.
Deshalb spielt ihr auch so gern mit den Frauen die vllt nicht so imba sind, weil ihr da voll den Rambo raushängen lassen könnt.

Leider gibt es einige von diesen blonden Perückenschafen die da mitspielen.

Mitspielen? Perückenschaf? Ok, die gibt es, aber das sind vllt 5%.
Die restlichen 95% wissen genau was sie tun und wie sie das Hirn mit allem drumrum 100% tig einsetzen und euer 9% _Vakuum_ genau dahin biegt wo es hin soll.

Hmm schon wieder ups, hoffendlich hab ich jetzt dem starken Geschlecht keine Illusion zerstört.

Was das zocken können und das nicht nicht können angeht nur soviel

25 ger icc-Raid der Raidleiter (spielt seit 5 jahren) gibt einer Frau die RL mit den Worten, mach du bitte, du kennst dich besser aus.
Genau so waren in vielen rnd-Raids, Frauen RL und die haben sich durchgesetzt, da gab es kein gemurre oder gemecker.
Ich kenn einige Frauen die mit 2 oder mehr Chars KM haben und auch viele Männer die selbst dann zu blöd sind wenn sie gezogen werden.
Bei letzteren hat dann auch keiner was gemacht wenn eine Valkyre diese über die Wupper schmeißt.


----------



## Erdbeertörtchen (11. November 2010)

Esda schrieb:


> Stimmt, mal die andere Seite: Mädels, gebt ihr zu, hübsche Typen bzw. Männer mit angenehmer Stimme zu bevorzugen?



Hmm, bevorzugen nö.^^ Ausser es geht darum ihn noch länger labern zu lassen.  
Wenn mein bester Freund anfängt zu reden, könnte der auch über das Fortpflanzungsverhalten von Mehlwürmern philosophieren und ich würd dem stundenlang zuhören.  Genauso bei angehehmen Stimmen im Raid, aber direkt irgendwie bevorzügen nee. Allerdings ist es manchmal so, wenn ich irgendwelche quäkigen Stimmchen vernehme, die das Mannesalter noch nicht erreicht haben vernehme, dass ich die irgendwie nicht ernst nehmen kann und generell schnell genervt bin. Hab aber auch viele negativ Erfahrungen mit 10-13jährigen machen dürfen... -.-
Und zu deiner Sache von vorhin: Ich geh genasium und tue zocken tun.  Und mei Schwester genau als wie ich.


----------



## Derulu (11. November 2010)

In meiner Gilde besteht die Gildenleitung aus 3 Frauen und einem Mann, die Raidleitungen aus den 3 Frauen (und keinem Mann), gerade mal der PvP-Leiter ist ein Mann...und es ist nicht die erste Gilde mit weiblicher Gildenführung, in 3 von 4 in denen ich bis jetzt war, war zumindest der Gildenmeister eine Frau...Achja, eine der 3 Frauen ist unser Maintankbär, die Zweite unser DK Tank und die 3. spielt Eule/Bär und Mage...keine einzige davon ist Heiler..wir haben genau 1 Heilerin, die restlichen 12 Mädels sind DDs oder Tanks oder sogar beides


----------



## seanbuddha (11. November 2010)

Ich denke das liegt daran das die meisten Männer
A] Solo sind und rosarote Brillen aufhaben 
oder
B] Einfach Notgeil/Rattig/Whatever sind und am liebsten überall 'andocken' wollen würden.

Ausserdem stellen sich die meisten warscheinlich vor, wenn sie hören das eine Frau im Raid ist, das sie ein kleines unschuldiges, unerfahrenes 'ding' ist, dass man(n) wohl kaum anschnauzen könnte.

Mal so mein Senf dazu.


----------



## WilliWinzig (11. November 2010)

Ein Troll weibchen ? Endlich mal eine "schwester" die ihre männchen ebenfall dressiert.
Ihr armen hormongesteuerten ......


----------



## Legendary (11. November 2010)

Nike3676 schrieb:


> Was meint ihr?



Wenn Frauen nicht spielen können, flame ich sie genauso wie ihre männlichen Gegenstücke. :>


Was definititv stimmt: Mit Frauen komme ich besser klar, im Spiel wie im echten Leben. Die sind viel harmonischer und ruhiger als die meisten Männer die gleich Holzhammerdenken und auch mal ne recht primitive Art haben.


----------



## Killding (11. November 2010)

Stevesteel schrieb:


> im RL stimmt es mit Sicherheit, im Spiel denke ich eher nicht.



[font="'Comic Sans MS"]Im RL stimmt das sicher, ähhhm ?[/font]
[font="'Comic Sans MS"]
[/font]
[font="'Comic Sans MS"]Vielleichtjetzt zur zeit *etwas *besser geworden aber früher, wer war nur für den Haushalt zuständig und das sorgen von Kindern?[/font]
[font="'Comic Sans MS"]
[/font]
[font="'Comic Sans MS"]Wer durft früher z. b. beim wählen nicht mitwählen?[/font]
[font="'Comic Sans MS"]
[/font]
[font="'Comic Sans MS"]Wann gab es die erste Königin/Herrscherin?[/font]
[font="'Comic Sans MS"]
[/font]
[font="'Comic Sans MS"]Dasselbe wie heute dass Frauen schlecht einparken usw.. naja[/font]


----------



## EspCap (11. November 2010)

Killding schrieb:


> [font="'Comic Sans MS"][/font]Dasselbe wie heute dass Frauen schlecht einparken usw.. naja



Und Männer können nicht zuhören. Und kucken eh nur Fußball. Und sind sowieso allesamt Idioten.
Hachja, gut dass es Klischees nur auf einer Seite gibt. 

Festgelegte/erzwungene Frauenquoten für Jobausschreibungen etc. finde ich btw. die bescheuertste Idee seit der Gründung der CSU.


----------



## NightCreat (11. November 2010)

Hatte auch mal eine Frau als Raidleitrin gehabt und da ist mir jeder Mann sei er 14 oder 70 lieber  Ich glaube das Frauen die Position als Rl ausnutzen und somit viel härter durchgreifen.
Also Fazit: Männer haben es nicht einfacher


----------



## Dexxz (11. November 2010)

Kommt immer drauf an. In der Regel haben es Frauen denke ich mal schwerer, weil man(n) Vorurteile hat was das spielen angeht.
Natürlich gibt es Gildenmeister (ja wirklich!) die total notgeil sind und jede Frau in die Gilde einladen, die sich bewirbt. Und diese Frauen dann noch viel aufmerksamkeit kriegen. (kurze Trialzeit, Loot? Stammplatzgarantie,etc)


----------



## Quentaros (11. November 2010)

Killding schrieb:


> Im RL stimmt das sicher, ähhhm ?
> Wann gab es die erste Königin/Herrscherin?



zumindest die mir Bekannteste* 
*
Kleopatra VII. Philopator
69 vor Chr. - 12. August 30 v. Chr.


----------



## Onenightman (11. November 2010)

je nachdem werden frauen auch manchmal gleichberechtigt aber dennoch schon allein als ein Weiblicher Charakter kriegst du mehr hilfe von Spielern als wie wenn du einen Männlichen hättest aber naja kommt immer auf die leute auf dem Server an.


----------



## Derulu (11. November 2010)

Quentaros schrieb:


> zumindest die mir Bekannteste*
> *
> Kleopatra VII. Philopator
> 69 vor Chr. - 12. August 30 v. Chr.



Semiramis- (&#352;ammuramat) 810-782 v. Chr..bekannt durch das Weltwunder der hängenden Gärten der Semiramis....

Hatschepsut etwa 1480 - 1456 v. Chr


----------



## Landerson (11. November 2010)

Ich habe schon oft gesehen das weiblichen Charakteren Gold hinterhergeschmissen wurde. Auch im TS werden haeufiger die maenlichen Mitspieler in eine Art Paarungszustand versetzt. Ist fast schon lustig das mitanzuhoeren.


----------



## Ceiwyn (11. November 2010)

Derulu schrieb:


> Semiramis- (Šammuramat) 810-782 v. Chr..bekannt durch das Weltwunder der hängenden Gärten der Semiramis....



Nur ist diese Semiramis eine Sagengestalt, mit der eine assyrische Königin gemeint ist und zum anderen wird die Existenz der Hängenden Gärten bestritten. 700 v. Chr. gab es halt noch keine Bewässerungsanlagen. Bauanlagen hat man auch keine gefunden. Da haben die griechischen Autoren vermutlich nur etwas hinzugedichtet.


----------



## Derulu (11. November 2010)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Nur ist diese Semiramis eine Sagengestalt, mit der eine assyrische Königin gemeint ist und zum anderen wird die Existenz der Hängenden Gärten bestritten. 700 v. Chr. gab es halt noch keine Bewässerungsanlagen. Bauanlagen hat man auch keine gefunden. Da haben die griechischen Autoren vermutlich nur etwas hinzugedichtet.



Dann eben Hatschepsut....


----------



## Rasgaar (11. November 2010)

Von wegen Klischee!
Jedesmal wenn ich mich über ein Auto vor mir aufregen hockt zu 80% eine Frau am Steuer....
Und ich arbeite im Aussendienst und bin praktisch nur auf der Strasse unterwegs ;D


----------



## Leviathan666 (11. November 2010)

Ähm, nein, im Gegenteil.
Ich habe es oft erlebt, dass Frauen einfach nicht richtig ernst genommen wurden wenn es um wichtige Sachen ging.
Unser damaliger Gildenoffizier war weibliche, sie wurde ignoriert obwohl sie ihre Arbeit gut gemacht hat, dann später
beleidigt und schließlich aus der Gilde gemobbt.

Aber solche "Ich schmeiß mich an jeden Typen ran"-Spielerinnen fahren ganz gut damit. Ein bisschen im Spiel rumhuren und
schon bekommt Frau alles was sie will. Da haben wir Männer es nicht so leicht.


----------



## Gott92 (11. November 2010)

Wenn ein Mann weiß, dass er mit einer Frau spielt, muss er sich nicht so aufspielen, da er definitiv den Längeren haben wird!


----------



## Quentaros (11. November 2010)

Derulu schrieb:


> Dann eben Hatschepsut....



Gesundheit!


----------



## Esda (11. November 2010)

Dexxz schrieb:


> Kommt immer drauf an. *In der Regel haben es Frauen* denke ich mal *schwerer*, weil man(n) Vorurteile hat was das spielen angeht.
> Natürlich gibt es Gildenmeister (ja wirklich!) die total notgeil sind und jede Frau in die Gilde einladen, die sich bewirbt. Und diese Frauen dann noch viel aufmerksamkeit kriegen. (kurze Trialzeit, Loot? Stammplatzgarantie,etc)



*verkneift sich unqualifizierten Kommentar*



Quentaros schrieb:


> Gesundheit!



mist, du warst schneller


----------



## Benegeserit (11. November 2010)

wenn das spiel net 85% von 12 - 18 jährigen gespielt werden würde, wäre das thema glaub net so wirklich notwendig...


----------



## Schwarzerritter (11. November 2010)

Hab ne Gnom Gamer  Girl hab 300 Froststoff als ein 20er stack  40Gold gekostet hat  bekommen und 400 Gold 

                      in 

                      richtigen

                      Leben

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aKtSMVGFk_o  4:51  xD


----------



## Quentaros (11. November 2010)

Schwarzerritter schrieb:


> Hab ne Gnom Gamer Girl hab 300 Froststoff als ein 20er stack 40Gold gekostet hat bekommen und 400 Gold
> 
> in
> 
> ...



 kann mir das mal jemand übersetzten?


----------



## Runenleser (11. November 2010)

Der Mob scherrt sich nicht drum obs männlein oder weiblein ist was er haut, ebendso wenig der feindliche spiler im BG in der gruppe im max fall wenn man sich kennt aber sonst wird da, was meine spielerfahrungen angeht, nicht weiter drauf geachtet~


----------



## Klos1 (11. November 2010)

Quentaros schrieb:


> kann mir das mal jemand übersetzten?



Damit will er sagen, dass er gerne weibliche Chars spielt und als ein solcher 400 Gold geschenkt bekommen hat. Außerdem noch 300 Froststoff und zwar, als man für nen 20er Stack 40 Schleifen löhnen musste. Außerdem meinte er noch, sein Luftkissenfahrzeug sei voller Aale.


----------



## WotanGOP (12. November 2010)

Esda schrieb:


> Dass hübsche Frauen toller sind, als nichthübsche bei Rest gleich steht doch ausser Frage... ich schau mir auch lieber nen schönen Kerl an als eine Gesichtsschabracke.
> 
> Ich mag nur dieses Vorurteil nicht, dass alle WoW-Spielerinnen kacke aussehen. Viele, ja. Muss ich zugeben. Aber nicht alle.


Naja das liegt daran, daß insgesamt die Mehrzahl der Frauen nicht so wirklich gut aussieht. Jenachdem, wo man eben seinen eigenen Maßstab ansetzt, bzw. wie hoch die eigenen Ansprüche sind. Bei manchen Städten fragt man sich doch tatsächlich, ob es dort überhaupt keine schönen Frauen gibt, oder ob die sich alle verstecken, solange es hell ist.
Und WoW zeigt nunmal schon einen Querschnitt durch die Gesellschaft. Da spielen Schüler, Anwälte, Ärzte, Arbeitslose, Polizisten, Dicke, Dünne, Dumme, Schlaue, also quasi alle. WoW-Spieler ist ja nunmal keine eigene Gattung, die einen speziellen Genpool hat. 





Killding schrieb:


> Vielleichtjetzt zur zeit *etwas *besser geworden aber früher, wer war nur für den Haushalt zuständig und das sorgen von Kindern?


Etwas? Im zivilisierten Teil der Welt haben Frauen doch Gleichberechtigung erreicht. Mal davon abgesehen: Hat man es wirklich schwerer im Leben, wenn man sich nur um Haushalt und Kinder kümmert?
Oder anders, wenn du schon bei früher bist: Wieviele Männer sind im Verlauf der letzten 2500 Jahre in Kriegen gefallen und wieviele Frauen? Also früher sollte man mal außen vorlassen. Sonst kommen wir jetzt mit der Steinzeit. Frau saß in der Höhle und hat gekocht, während Mann vom Mammut aufgespießt wurde... 



Killding schrieb:


> Wer durft früher z. b. beim wählen nicht mitwählen?


Seit 92 Jahren dürfen Frauen in Deutschland wählen. In einigen Ländern kam das eher, in anderen später, in einigen noch gar nicht. Aber in Deutschland, und da befinden sich wohl die meisten hier, bekamen die Frauen 1918 das Wahlrecht. Wir leben aber im Jahr 2010 und das Thema lautet "haben..." und nicht "hatten...".  


Killding schrieb:


> Wann gab es die erste Königin/Herrscherin?



Das war irgendwann in der Urzeit. Jenachdem, was man als Herrscherin sieht. 
Schlag mal Matriarchat nach. Über zehntausende Jahre hatten die Frauen quasi das Sagen. 



Killding schrieb:


> Dasselbe wie heute dass Frauen schlecht einparken usw.. naja


Da kann der Mann ja nichts dafür. 

Also manche Argumente von Frauen sind schon witzig.
So ähnlich wie der Streit zwischen Alice Schwarzer und Bundesministerin Schröder.
Die Feministin sagt, daß „der heterosexuelle Geschlechtsverkehr kaum möglich sei ohne die Unterwerfung der Frau“. Die aufgeschlossene, selbstbewußte und moderne sagt "nein, das stimmt nicht". Und schon geht die Schwarzer richtig auf die Schröder los.
Wer hat nun recht, die Frauenrechtlerin, die scheinbar selbst keine Sexualität hat und für die scheinbar der Akt der Fortpflanzung immer mindestens einer Nötigung gleichkommt und die schließlich unsachlich die andere attackiert. Oder die junge Ministerin, die offensichtlich ganz selbstbewußt und modern das gleiche Recht beim Sex für sich beansprucht, was aber laut Schwarzer angeblich nur der Mann hat?
Sicherlich gab es Zeiten, wo es die Frauen schwerer hatten, wo sie weniger Rechte hatten und sich dem Mann total unterordnen mußten. Und es ist durchaus positiv, daß sich das, auch dank Frau Schwarzer, inzwischen enorm gebessert hat. Aber nun sind eben jene Schwarzers auch mal an der Reihe, ins neue Jahrtausend zu kommen und nicht Dinge zu vertreten, bzw. anzuprangern, die vor 30-40 oder noch viel mehr Jahren brandaktuell waren, heute aber nur noch Schnee von gestern sind.


----------



## Esda (12. November 2010)

WotanGOP schrieb:


> Die Feministin sagt, daß &#8222;der heterosexuelle Geschlechtsverkehr kaum möglich sei ohne die Unterwerfung der Frau.



Das ist nicht ernst von der Irren, oder?   

Die Aussage ist einfach... oh gott.... ich kann das nicht beschreiben...
Wenn man kein Spaß am Sex hat, dann soll man's halt lassen aber nicht so einen Schmarrn verzapfen. 
Bei deren Aussehen kann man eher davon ausgehen, dass sie die Kerle fesseln muss um sie ins Bett zu bekommen. Oder bezahlen. 

Ich hab nichts gegen Frauen, die für unsere Rechte auch in der Politik eintreten, aber ich mag Radikale in keiner Hinsicht, sei es Vegan, Feministisch, Rechts, Links oder in einer Kiste neben der Tür. Alice Schwarzer dreht für mich einfach ein bisschen am Rad.


----------



## Kaffeekannenlooter (12. November 2010)

Esda schrieb:


> .... Alice Schwarzer dreht für mich einfach ein bisschen am Rad.




Danke, es tut immer wieder gut das auch mal von Frauen zu hören/zu lesen. 
 Die Gute ist nämlich einfach nur besessen von *ihrer* Vorstellung einer emanzipierten Frau.

MfG


----------



## Muffi77 (12. November 2010)

Warum wird die eigentlich noch zitiert? Die kann man doch gar nicht ernst nehmen.


----------



## Esda (12. November 2010)

In dem Film 'Miss Undercover' gibt es eine nette Szene, in der Sandra Bullock von einer älteren Dame die Meinung gegeigt wird, was Emanzipation angeht: 

''Feministinnen... hässliche Weiber!''

Ein bisschen Harsch, aber es ist eine Tendenz zu erkennen...


----------



## WotanGOP (12. November 2010)

Oh oh, mit der Schwarzer kann man ja echt was lostreten hier.


----------



## Quentaros (12. November 2010)

Esda schrieb:


> Das ist nicht ernst von der Irren, oder?
> 
> Die Aussage ist einfach... oh gott.... ich kann das nicht beschreiben...
> Wenn man kein Spaß am Sex hat, dann soll man's halt lassen aber nicht so einen Schmarrn verzapfen.
> Bei deren Aussehen kann man eher davon ausgehen, dass sie die Kerle fesseln muss um sie ins Bett zu bekommen. Oder bezahlen.



Die Alte muss sogar entweder ihren Vibrator unterwerfen oder auch da Geld reinstecken, damit der was macht.


----------



## Ceiwyn (12. November 2010)

Esda schrieb:


> In dem Film 'Miss Undercover' gibt es eine nette Szene, in der Sandra Bullock von einer älteren Dame die Meinung gegeigt wird, was Emanzipation angeht:
> 
> ''Feministinnen... hässliche Weiber!''
> 
> Ein bisschen Harsch, aber es ist eine Tendenz zu erkennen...



Bei Schwarzer und Co. bedeutet Emanzipation nichts anderes als Unterdrückung vom Mann.


----------



## Ghornat (12. November 2010)

Frauen kriegen Rabatt auf Tiernahrung !


----------



## WotanGOP (12. November 2010)

Ghornat schrieb:


> Frauen kriegen Rabatt auf Tiernahrung !





> Todesritter: 80, Druide: 80, Schamane: 80, Hexenmeister: 80, Paladin: 80, Krieger: 78, Jäger: 74, Magier: 74, Schurke: 73, Priester: 72


Du kennst dich offensichtlich sehr gut mit diesem Thema aus, weil du so viel Zeit hattest, dich da zu bilden. 







Quentaros schrieb:


> Die Alte muss sogar entweder ihren Vibrator unterwerfen oder auch da Geld reinstecken, damit der was macht.


Moment, es heißt DER Vibrator. Und somit wird Frau Schwarzer wohl kaum einen benutzen.


----------



## Quentaros (12. November 2010)

WotanGOP schrieb:


> Moment, es heißt DER Vibrator. Und somit wird Frau Schwarzer wohl kaum einen benutzen.



Entschuldigung, ich meinte DIE VibratorIN


----------



## WotanGOP (12. November 2010)

Quentaros schrieb:


> Entschuldigung, ich meinte DIE VibratorIN


Deutschin für Fortgeschritteninnen.


----------



## Esda (12. November 2010)

Heißt das nicht Vibratorette?


----------



## Aerasan (12. November 2010)

WotanGOP schrieb:


> Deutschin für Fortgeschritteninnen.



ich brauch den facebookbutton "gefällt mir" xD


----------



## WotanGOP (12. November 2010)

Esda schrieb:


> Heißt das nicht Vibratorette?


Was du meinst ist wohl Tourette. 
Ich glaub, das hieß früher mal Vibrateuse. Aber als aus der Friseuse eine Frisörin wurde, wurde das gleich mit geändert.


----------



## Kotnik (12. November 2010)

Naja, auch wenn ich Alice Schwarzer in VIELEN Dingen sehr seltsam finde ( ich sage nur PorNO oder ihr Aufspringen auf den konservativen Merkel-Fanwagen und ihr Gehetze gegen den Islam im Fahrwasser rechtspopulistischer Pseudoaufklärer),

ABER ich finde es erstens etwas unlauter, ihre FUnktion als radikale Feminisitn herunterzumachen. Es braucht immer Extrempositionen, um ein wenig aufzurütteln und zu DIskursen anzuregen, wenn sich immer alle integrativ in der mitte treffen, dann führt das nirgendwo hin.
Tatsache ist halt nunmal, dass Gleichberechtigung nichts ist, was abgeschlossen un fertig ist und wir uns damit zurücklehnen können. Sie hat wichtige Schritte genommen, aber es wäre verfrüht, jetzt so zu tun, als wäre alles wunderbar und wir müssten uns um nichts mehr kümmern,.

Zweitens:
Ich finde es ein wenig bedenklich und auch sehr bezeichnend, wenn auf dem aussehen einer PErson (wie hier bei schwarzer, die zugegebenermaßen nicht die hübchseste ist.*g*) herumgeritten wird, wenn man eigentlich inhalte kritisieren will. Das gleiche mit Merkel. Ich mag ihre Politik nicht, aber auf ihr Äußeres loszugehen ist schäbig und verfehlt und offenbart gerade wieder Sexismus. Ein Mann kann in der Politik so strunzscheißhässlich sein wie er will, es ist nie Thema, wenn er kritisiert wird. Eine Frau, die was darstellen will, hat gefälligst hübsch zu sein, sonst wird ihr das aufs Brot geschmiert. Miene Fresse, das sind keine Models,sie werden nciht bezahlt fürs Aussehen, sondern fürs Denken und Handeln.
Warum also muss man ihnen ihr Aussehen zum Vorwurf machen? als ob das was mit dem Inahlt zu tun hätte...Oo


----------



## WotanGOP (12. November 2010)

Kotnik schrieb:


> Naja, auch wenn ich Alice Schwarzer in VIELEN Dingen sehr seltsam finde ( ich sage nur PorNO oder ihr Aufspringen auf den konservativen Merkel-Fanwagen und ihr Gehetze gegen den Islam im Fahrwasser rechtspopulistischer Pseudoaufklärer),
> 
> ABER ich finde es erstens etwas unlauter, ihre FUnktion als radikale Feminisitn herunterzumachen. Es braucht immer Extrempositionen, um ein wenig aufzurütteln und zu DIskursen anzuregen, wenn sich immer alle integrativ in der mitte treffen, dann führt das nirgendwo hin.
> Tatsache ist halt nunmal, dass Gleichberechtigung nichts ist, was abgeschlossen un fertig ist und wir uns damit zurücklehnen können. Sie hat wichtige Schritte genommen, aber es wäre verfrüht, jetzt so zu tun, als wäre alles wunderbar und wir müssten uns um nichts mehr kümmern,.


In dem Moment, wo so einiges, was sie von sich gibt, totaler Quatsch ist, ist ihr Extremismus einfach überflüssig und man möchte fast meinen krank. Ich würde ihr unterstellen, daß sie nach wie vor so extrem ist, weil ihr die Anerkennung so langsam flöten geht, denn die Gleichberechtigung ist meiner Meinung nach auf einem guten Stand, wenn auch es hier und da noch kleinere Verbesserungspotentiale gibt. Die gibt es aber auch in der anderen Richtung, also da, wo Männer benachteiligt werden.
Sicherlich hat sie einiges mit erreicht. Aber jetzt wird sie einfach nicht mehr gebraucht, weshalb sie extremer und aggressiver wird, um wieder Aufsehen zu erregen. Und das ist einfach nicht nötig und nicht zeitgemäß. Nur weil jemand brüllt, hat er nicht automatisch recht gegenüber dem, der leise redet. Was macht sie im nächsten Schritt? Am 1. Mai Autos anzünden und Schaufenster einwerfen? 
Und was die Todos der Gleichberechtigung angeht, ist noch sehr viel zu tun. Aber nicht unbedingt, was Mann und Frau angeht. Es gibt einige Punkte, die da viel dringender sind, weil sie sich auch immer weiter in die falsche Richtung entwickeln. Zumindest in Deutschland. Keine Frage, in vielen islamischen und afrikanischen Ländern sind die Frauen immer noch sehr im Hintertreffen. Aber denen hilft Frau Schwarzer nicht, indem sie die Deutsche Bundesministerin für Familie verbal angreift.


----------



## 666Anubis666 (12. November 2010)

ZAM schrieb:


> http://forum.buffed....__fromsearch__1
> 
> http://forum.buffed....__fromsearch__1
> 
> http://forum.buffed....__fromsearch__1



Das nennt man wohl geZAMt XD


----------



## Kotnik (12. November 2010)

Naja, gut, ich seh die Gleichberechtigung in unserem Land nicht ganz so rosig, aber da kann man unterschiedlicher meinung sein (wobei ich Recht hab..*gg*).

Es ist schon so, da hast du recht, dass sie ein wenig an Angriffsmöglcihkeiten verliert und da etwas lauter werden muss. Ich finde es aber nicht schlecht, dass es sie gibt, weil viele Frauen meiner Meinung nach wieder Rückschritte machen und ineiner Art Pseudo-Emanzipation sich wieder in die gleichen Muster zurückbegeben, die man eigentlich überwunden glaubte. Damit meine ich NICHT, dass Frauen auch gern mal zu Hause bleiben!! Das ist eine freie Entscheidung, die man respektieren muss und die absolut gleichwertig ist mit der ENtscheidug, weiter im BEruf zu bleiben. Aber dieses Zurücknehmen und sich wieder teilweise unter die Fuchtel des Mannes begeben ist schon etwas bedenklich. UNd da brauchts dann doch wieder laute, kratzbürstige Feministinnen. Ob sie einem nun passen doer nicht.

Problematisch an der quasi Radikalisierung Schwarzers finde ich, dass sie nun nicht mehr nur auf MÄnner, sondern gleich noch auf andere Kulturen losgeht...


----------



## DeathDranor (12. November 2010)

Ich finde das manche Frauen es extrem einfach haben, weil sie halt entweder bewusst oder unbewusst dies einsetzen, dass sie halt eine Frau sind. (Klingt komisch) Und manche haben es dafür dann nochmal schwerer. Das sind dann die Frauen die sich gegen die Männer beweisen wollen, weil es auch Vorurteile gibt das Frauen nicht so gut spielen wie Männer. Und Frauen die den Leuten das Gegenteil beweisen wollen, haben es oftmals schwer.


----------



## Problembeere (12. November 2010)

Gegenfrage, warum ist es denn so oft wirksam, allein die Tatsache eine Frau zu sein, durchscheinen zu lassen? Immerhin sollte wohl kaum von mir _verlangt_ werden mein Geschlecht (also auch mich selbst) zu verleugnen, nur weil dann das große Gesabber im TS losgeht und einem alles nachgeworfen wird, auch das was man_ nicht_ wollte/will UND ich mir hinterher auch noch anhören muss, ich würde es ausnutzen eine Frau zu sein.

Jetzt kommt wieder das Argument, dass Männer nun mal Männer seien und ga rnichts dafür könnten, wetten? ^^


----------



## Hubautz (12. November 2010)

DeathDranor schrieb:


> Und manche haben es dafür dann nochmal schwerer. Das sind dann die Frauen die sich gegen die Männer beweisen wollen, weil es auch Vorurteile gibt das Frauen nicht so gut spielen wie Männer. Und Frauen die den Leuten das Gegenteil beweisen wollen, haben es oftmals schwer.



Mit dieser Aussage unterstellst du, dass Frauen nicht so gut sind wie Männer. Denn sonst hätten sie ja keine Probleme dies zu beweisen.
Ihr seid euch schon darüber im Klaren dass hier diskutiert  wird, ob Frauen ein Kinderspiel welches ab 12 Jahren freigegeben ist so gut spielen können wie Männer?


----------



## Tuetenpenner (12. November 2010)

Nach meiner Erfahrung, nein. Wobei ich seltener mit Minderjährigen zusammenspiele. Eventuell sieht es bei den pupertierenden anders aus.


----------



## LoveThisGame (12. November 2010)

frau an und für sich freut sich ja über erhöhte frauenquote im raid, zumindest hab ich im großen und ganzen nur positive erfahrungen mit frauen in game gemacht !

hatte auch schon weibliche raidleiter die im random auch mal ganz schön angepöbelt wurden doch is das eher die ausnahme, wenn man sich kennt in stamm gruppen oder gilden is der umgangston doch meist um einiges freundlicher !

von daher würde ich sagen ja weiblliche spieler haben es einfacher, über die frage woran das liegt kann man(n) jetzt natürlich wieder streiten....


PS: mein tipp das berühmte hirn in der hose


----------



## WotanGOP (12. November 2010)

Kotnik schrieb:


> Aber dieses Zurücknehmen und sich wieder teilweise unter die Fuchtel des Mannes begeben ist schon etwas bedenklich. UNd da brauchts dann doch wieder laute, kratzbürstige Feministinnen. Ob sie einem nun passen doer nicht.


Naja, Frauen, die sowas machen, sind doch irgendwo auch selbst schuld oder? Frauen, die sich verprügeln lassen, aber trotzdem bei dem Kerl bleiben, zum Beispiel. Da nützt ja die beste Gesetzgebung nichts. Und auch die Schwarzer wird da nichts bewirken.


----------

